# Waaaaaggghh Gorwazza



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay i kinda ruined my last attempt to make a PL about these boys with crappy pictures that took hours to load. I've taken some new shots which i think do the mini's more justice and i'm going to try doing it a little differently. 

Grimzag's Ork building rules 
1: Firstly i'm gonna try Vash's method of updating this log, no updates without a finished model to show pics of.
2: Grimzag will not be able to buy any more orks untill he has finished all of the ones he still has 
3: For every vehicular unit painted, ten foot models must be completed.
4: Every unit must include some freehand work with the exception of grots. Even if it is only a simple dags design.

Thems the rules so here's the first models, i'm probabley going to spend the first few posts just getting a couple of complete units displayed though i'll include work in progress on things i am working on too. 
View attachment 8506


View attachment 8507


View attachment 8508


View attachment 8509


This model was bought from ebay and had some conversion already done to it before i got my hands on it, it's been built and rebuilt at least 4 times including one conversion that was a massive tower housing speakers and a tape player. The batteries ran out on the player and i hadn't designed it in such a way that they could be changed.

The 3d faces on the front and side door were present on the model when i bought it as were the customised side sponsons and front cannon. 

The tower, armour plating and grot lobba deck are all my own work and were made from a selection of parts including an origional landraider, a rhino, some circuit board and some wire mesh. 

I'm going to paint a talley of kills inside the walls of the grot lobba spot to track how many enemy they kill with it. Currently they have three though i've not added their marks.


Vehicular units: 1 Infantry models: 0 

Grot lobba kills: 3 (2 SM Scouts, 1 Tac marine)

Edit:If somone can tell me how to put thumbnails of pics on here it would be much appreciated


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Well it's been a quiet night so i figure i'll upload a little more. 
Firstly here are some shots of WIP shoota boys i'm working on. Apologese for the low quality shots, i have no daylight bulb so the room light tends to distort the images.
View attachment 8510


View attachment 8511

Each Shoota boy which uses a current gen body has been converted to hold either an old or looted weapon, please note that none of these boys are complete. Most require green stuffing around the seams and several of the looted weapons need extra gubbins attatched to make em more shooty. The painting is from their previous life as my ardboys and consequently some of the old armour plates they wear are still visiable, others have been removed and the models need repairing because of it.

Here are some of my finished shoota boys. 

View attachment 8512


View attachment 8513


Vehicular units painted= 1 Infantry models painted= 4


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Hmm still no feedback, guess i'll just have to carry on plugging away at it. 

Here is another one of my shoota boys and "Slasher" the shoota boy nob. 
View attachment 8535


View attachment 8536


View attachment 8537


View attachment 8538


View attachment 8539

"Slasher" is a mix of parts, his body is an old style ogryn, his right arm is from a black ork and his left is a standard ork boy as is his head. The flag, hat and body of the guitargun (big shoota) are all greenstuff. The neck of the guitar is made from two kroot rifles and the wammy trigger is made rom a kroot rifle knuckle guard. Slashers dreads are made from wire.

As for painted models i'm going to upload some shots of my old "warbike outriders" from the speed freeks list. They're obsolete now but i've given them a new lick of paint and will probabley use them as stormboys.
View attachment 8540


View attachment 8541


View attachment 8542


The whole mob is made from all sorts of odds and ends though they all use either epic warbuggies or battlewagons as skates or skateboards.

Vehicular units=1 Infantry models= 6


----------



## Viscount Vash

Your Raider konvershun is a good an propa bit o gubbinz. I like the colour scheme and the black dags with white edging in particular.

There is a slight disparity between the sides caked in crud and clean looking tracks on it.

Those finished shoota boys are a right old mix of minis, Gorkamorka, 2nd Ed plastic , Buggy gunner and a current boy. Seeing the 2nd Ed one bought back some memories. 

Stormboyz on skateboards and skates, this is the unit that really caught my attention, inspired and really Orky. I can't wait to see this unit getting done.

Only four more boyz and another vehicle is an option what do you think you are going for?


----------



## shaantitus

Slasher is great and i love the Skater boys. Very cool concept.
The raider wagon is excellent. Very nice indeed.


----------



## xenobiotic

It's very nice to see all these different era of ork miniatures together. Even though they are a world apart, some of them, you bring them together nicely when you put them side by side. I've always imagined that orks would look pretty different from each other (even if they are all sporegrown) as I think it fits them very well (they don't have a super selected draft population or perfect genetic control - their orks!). But that's just my opinion :laugh:

And those Skata' Boiz are just superb in every way, they are 'epic' in more than one way :wink:

Keep up the good work. Looking forward seeing more mobs flesh out and vehicles rolling on the table!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Viscount Vash said:


> Your Raider konvershun is a good an propa bit o gubbinz. I like the colour scheme and the black dags with white edging in particular.


Thanks i didn't want to get too far away from speed freek colours but felt that last time i tried i didn't have a very strong contrast so decided to see what wouldhappen with black and white, i'm pretty happy with how they catch the eye on the display table. I've got them stood next to a 7000 point chaos army and visiters seem to be drawn to the small ork band first.


> There is a slight disparity between the sides caked in crud and clean looking tracks on it.


Hmmm i'd never noticed that before, come to think of it this is the only vehicle with grime on it. I'll have to muddy it up and then turn my attention to the others.



> Stormboyz on skateboards and skates, this is the unit that really caught my attention, inspired and really Orky. I can't wait to see this unit getting done.


The rest of the boys for this mob are built though not painted i just need to upload some more pics and get painting. 


> Only four more boyz and another vehicle is an option what do you think you are going for?


I'll be honest my miniature painting tracker is something of a sham right now. My actual current miniature painted count is Vehicles=3 units infantry = 32models. 

I didn't want to flood the very beguining of the thread with models which would make people just sorta glaze over them instead of having a look. This full force (minus work in progress shots) was already posted here before though the pic quality was bad and the number of pics took ages to load so no one ever commented .
That said i'm going to drop the finished models out as complete units when i post them so that i can't use them as cheat cards to reply to comments for long. My current actual modelling project is a truck...using a rhino, chimera, truck front and some tracks...once i get some plasticard i'll upload wip shots of it. 




shaantitus said:


> Slasher is great and i love the Skater boys. Very cool concept.
> The raider wagon is excellent. Very nice indeed.


Cheers mate, Slasher was origionally going to be a big mek when i started working on him in 3rd edition. All of his meks had guitarguns too and the counted as big shootas, but i never finished him before the rules change and now big meks have so many more options to consider. So he gets relegated to being a nob. The skater idea origionally came about because i hate, HATE!!!!, painting bikes. They're not quite a vehicle and not quite a foot trooper but take twice as long as both. 





xenobiotic said:


> It's very nice to see all these different era of ork miniatures together. Even though they are a world apart, some of them, you bring them together nicely when you put them side by side. I've always imagined that orks would look pretty different from each other (even if they are all sporegrown) as I think it fits them very well (they don't have a super selected draft population or perfect genetic control - their orks!). But that's just my opinion :laugh:


That was the theory. That and the whole, orks get bigger as they get stronger so having a bit of size variety in a mob was a good thing. 



> And those Skata' Boiz are just superb in every way, they are 'epic' in more than one way :wink:


Thanks i'm considering going back and adding straps to hold their skates on, most people dont notice that they just seem to be attatched but it's staring to bug me a little now.



> Keep up the good work. Looking forward seeing more mobs flesh out and vehicles rolling on the table!


I'll see what i can do 


I was going to show you WIP shots for the other skaters but i just managed to delete them all accidentally. :blush: I'll try to get them up soon but need to wait for a nicer day to do it. 

Instead i'll upload my WIP slugga boys 


View attachment 8561
View attachment 8562

View attachment 8563
View attachment 8564

View attachment 8565


The last boy actually has a chainsword which broke off before the final shot, you can see it in the group shot at the top. It once Belonged to a second edition plastic SM sargeant. 

And here is where my cheating shows itself. as i mentioned above i already have a lot of models painted that i've not tracked on my tracker. My painted model for today is therefore 12 slugga boys and their nob(who has no name, any ideas?). 

View attachment 8557


View attachment 8558


View attachment 8559


View attachment 8560


Again i've got a mix of parts here, 2nd, 3rd, gorkamorka models. the nob is an old ogryn again with headswap and arm swaps. I'll try to post some individual shots of some of these models as the group shot doesn't show them off very well. Though it'll have to wait till it's a sunny day as i have no daylight bulbs 

Vehicular units=1 Infantry Models = 19


----------



## xenobiotic

About the straps, if you feel that they lack straps, go ahead and add them! It will just annoy you if you don't, I know how it is, as soon as I've seen something I want to correct I have to do it otherwise it bugs me every time I look at the miniature.

Those Ogryns to Nobs conversions you got going looks very convincing, better than the GW nobs (which mostly looks like Ork Boyz with more equipment imo).

Will be nice to see how your newly painted units will look :wink:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

OKay folks i feel it is time for an update even though i haven't managed to accomplish much yet. These nxt two models are therefore cheat models which i have had finished since before the project log was started. The first is an old imperial guard demolisher that i have had laying around and i has been captured by my orks, i always felt that the demolisher was a better choice over the basalisk in the last rules. I just couldn't imagine orks sitting way back where they can't see the carnage they are causing first hand. 

There is very little customisation done to this model and it's mostly superficial work with armour plates and grots.
View attachment 8676


View attachment 8677

I'm not sure wether i should dirty it up like i did with the Battlewagon to keep it more in line with the other model. Thoughts?

As for what i'm working on atm i'm doing a truck made completely from components from my bits box...it's alittle bit of a mess right now and i plan to build up the cab using plasticard. I'll probabley add a rocker launcher as the main weapon, i have an old whirlwind pod here somewhere. 


I've got three main projects that will be in the works sometimes soon though the last two might be a slightly longer time coming then the rest as i still have to abide by rule 2. 

First i got a stompa for my birthday from my mother in law, she so gets me, and i've decided it needs to be a mechboy stompa. As my main colours are white, red and black i figured i would paint the stompa white...should be fun. So far my plans include replcing the head and limbs, the head will be based on the front ramp of a battlewagon for the jaw and a stormlord VMB for the eyes and gaze of gork weapon. I'm planning the liftadropper to be a mix of eldar and tau pieces and the main gun arm will be based on a basalisk cannon. I might even mount both arms on leman russ turret rings so that i can aim the gun and if i add hinges of some sort to the lifta droppa he will be able to point it. Heck maybe i'll even make the head turnable. 

Project 2 is all completely Vash's fault and i take no responsibility for it. After seeing how nice his scratch built vehicles come out i've decided to try my hand at an epic vehicle which he's not had a crack at. The Weirdboy tower. i've seen the new FW models which include weirdboy towers and don't think they tower enough. So i'm going to have to make something a lot taller. Not sure how this will pan out yet but i'm enthusiatic and that's a big chunk of what counts. 

Project the...one after 2 is the fault of the awesome warfilm "Memphis Belle" (if you havn't seen it why not?). Consequently i now want fighters....and bombers. Specifically i want a flight of 2 bombers with a 3 fighter escort. Problem is i don't like the FW models so i'll need to make my own. I want to base the bombers on the old B17 flying fortress' as these things were huge and awesome. I looked at the marauder models but even these are too small to fit a ball gunner and waist gunners in. Might need to do a kit bash though i think finding a 1/32 scale B-17 will be a bitch. I've not thought much about the fighters but every bomber needs a fighter escort right?


With luck i should have some more pics up tomorrow, i'm working on painting slasher and maybe i'll have naother skater up and painted by then, you never know.

vehicle units=2 infantry models= 19

edit: I've just realised a 1/32 scale b17 should be over a meter wingspan.......


----------



## Viscount Vash

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I'm not sure wether i should dirty it up like i did with the Battlewagon to keep it more in line with the other model. Thoughts?


Mor dirt, looks like some grots bin likin it cleen!
Funky paint job though Grim.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Project 2 is all completely Vash's fault and i take no responsibility for it. After seeing how nice his scratch built vehicles come out i've decided to try my hand at an epic vehicle which he's not had a crack at. The Weirdboy tower. i've seen the new FW models which include weirdboy towers and don't think they tower enough. So i'm going to have to make something a lot taller. Not sure how this will pan out yet but i'm enthusiatic and that's a big chunk of what counts.


Give me a PM if you would like some help, I have thought about the dimension etc for this one a little.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> edit: I've just realised a 1/32 scale b17 should be over a meter wingspan.......


Now that would be something to see. lol.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

OKay as promised here is the finished shot of "Slasher". 

The light isn't great. We were testing to see if Yakashia's megabucks camera would be able to deal with macro photos at night when my point and click can't. Apparently it can. The model does appear a lot darker here then it does in real life. With luck next time i ost i will have WIP shots of my skaters and a trukk for you but necisary daylight bulbs continue to escape me. Also i need to order some plastistruct rods to make rivets for the truck.

Vehicular units= 2 infantry models=20


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay folks, here's another little cheating shot of my final vehicle unit. From now on every vehicle you see will be at the very least painted from scratch, i've literally got one truck undercoated and another still in pieces.

So without further ado here is my big shoota buggy squadron. Please note i'm going to be buying some fine sand tomorrow to muddy these up in the same way as my battlewagon.

View attachment 8786


View attachment 8787


View attachment 8788


View attachment 8789


View attachment 8790


View attachment 8791


View attachment 8792


That brings me up to a healthy 3 vehicle units and i need to do more work on my partial squads before i post again. 

Vehicle units=3 Infantry models=20


----------



## Viscount Vash

Nice buggies Grim, can't decide which is my favourite.

How do you do you mud then?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Viscount Vash said:


> Nice buggies Grim, can't decide which is my favourite.
> 
> How do you do you mud then?


I like the toothed one best i think, can't see it from these shots but from the front the barrels of the guns make a set of eyes so the buggey is glaring at whoever it is driving at.

The same way i would do a sand base. 
Mix sand in a pot with some clear drying wood glue and liberally paint it onto the sections that i want caked up, on areas that need to be more built up i might put a thin layer of plasticard underneith to raise the area a little before destroying the pc outline with sand gloop. 
Leave the sand to dry and coat with another layer of dilute wood glue to seal it (you could probably just use varnish but i find the glue works well). 
Again leave it to dry and paint the whole area black, including a little bit of the area surrounding the hard mud. 
Paint the area thatis blacked out with whatever mud colour you like (i'm using snakebite) and wash with devlan mud to add depth. 

As i've posted without a model having been painted yet i am going to have to use another cheat model. infantry this time in the shape of my warboss and his massive nobs bodyguard. I'm probabley going to be doing a lot of work to change this unit. I no longer like a big chunk of the nobs and i might split the group so that my warboss only has ogryn conversions with him, the others might form a second squad seperately, maybe i'll use them as skarboys as in our apocalypse games my gaminggroup allows units from earlier editions of the game.
View attachment 8803


View attachment 8804
View attachment 8805


View attachment 8806
View attachment 8807


Now as i'm using these cheaters again i may as well upload my last cheat shot of the two grot bases i've made including a couple fo shots of models i'm going to have in my grot unit, i'm padding the unit with snotlings i've found laying around, including 2 per base to counter the size difference. This squad see's a return of runtherd Zodgrod, even if he's a snakebite i figure he can have a home in my army, as he was one of my favourite models when i first started the hobby.

View attachment 8808
View attachment 8809

View attachment 8810
View attachment 8811


Vehicle units=3 infantry models=33


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay folks i've done another skater boy which i know you've all been waiting for.

View attachment 8907
View attachment 8908


This guy means the squad currently stands at three members and is still not big enough to be fielded. Not to worry though as i have these boys waiting in the wings for their turn. 

View attachment 8896
View attachment 8905

View attachment 8906

I have another four which i am unhappy on the poses of and are being rebuilt.
On the cutting bench at the moment i have a couple of vehicles waiting, one is a standard ork trukk, stripped down for extra speed. I didn't want to play around with this bad boy much as it's my first time buildin one of these and i wanted to make sure i got it right before i mess around with the next one i get.
View attachment 8877
View attachment 8878


I also have this vehicle which i am also using as a truck despite the fact that it is bigger then my looted wagon. 
View attachment 8879
View attachment 8880

View attachment 8881
View attachment 8882

I've never used this much plasticard on a model before and i'm pretty happy with how it turned out in the end. It's also the first time making rivets for vehicles. 

I'm intending to make crew for truck one and passangers for both trucks that are attatched with magnets. This way i can leave the passengers in when their are squads mounted in them and take them off when the squad has disembarked.
as a finale here are the better shots of slasher that i promised you guys, he looks so badass that i half expect him to start soloing from the top of the battlewagon.

View attachment 8883
View attachment 8884

View attachment 8885

I also got my b-17 in the mail. But it appears i've hit my limit for pictures in a single post so it'll have to wait for next time.

Vehicular units: 3 Infantry models :34


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay folks update time.
I've got a game coming up on sunday and decided that i would try and get enough shooter boys painted and ready for the battle. I also decided that i'd try and get a truck painted or the last 2 stormboys i need to be able to field them as a squad, it all depends on time.
Today i managed to get 4 boys done in a single session (probabley a personal best with this army). That means i only need one more painted for a legal squad. 

View attachment 8975
View attachment 8980

View attachment 8976
View attachment 8977

View attachment 8978
View attachment 8979

As yooz can see dey've been 'alf inching rusty weapons from Warboss Dafunda while e's not been looking. 

The other thing i have to show you today is my b-17 which is going to be orkified in the next few weeks. Here are the shots before i've done anything. Lizgrod the slugga boy posed for the shots, his other option was feeding the squiggoths.
View attachment 8981
View attachment 8982


I can honestly say that this is the only modelling project that i've ever decided to undertake that has scared the hell out of me to think about starting. The problem is that i want a lot from it. as well as having a usable massive bomber i want to be able to have rotation top and ball turrets, a working bomb release mechanism with the bombs (and unwitting grot) suspended by fishing wire, and a section of the hull that can be removed to show a cross section of what's going on inside. 
This thing isn't just going to be a working bomber model it's going to be a diorama. 

The problem comes with putting all this together, first i'll need to detail the interior without having so much detail that it's impossible to paint. A lot of sections (and i mean a lot) will need to be built and painted seperate and then introduced to the model afterwards. 
Also i am rubbish at making models with moving parts, i'm one of these people that always glues his landraider doors closed, so the prospect of getting this up and working properly is really worrying for me. I really don't want to ruin it.

I've decided that superheavies don't count towards my vehicle allowance and that i'll be able to build one as a treat for every 50 infantry and 5 vehicle units i finish. As i'm only 
12 infantry away now and 2 vehicles i figure i can start planning.

Vehicular units=3 Infantry models=38


----------



## xenobiotic

I see I have been missing quite a lot of updates!
I think I get what you where saying about the strapless "sk8ter" boyz now, it would make some of them better if you just added a small strap to the feet. Not that they aren't good as they are - they'd just be even better! :O

Another thing I'm noticing about in these pictures are that the paintjobs look like they progressed pretty well as the log has progressed! The checkers patterns are a nice touch and very well executed (in the orkish way of course)!

Keep up the good work, will be nice to see what happens to the B-17


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Hiya ladles and gentlespoons, i've been away for a few weeks but that doesn't mean that i've not been busy.

As i mentioned last time i was gearing up to get my army ready for a game and i managed to get the last shoota boy needed to make the unit legal ready. Yay!!
The stormboys/skaterboys didn't make it in the end. Largely because of this...



xenobiotic said:


> I see I have been missing quite a lot of updates!
> I think I get what you where saying about the strapless "sk8ter" boyz now, it would make some of them better if you just added a small strap to the feet. Not that they aren't good as they are - they'd just be even better! :O


I completely agree and the more i look at these boys the more it ticks me off, i'm going to be working on them for a while but there was no sense painting models that i planned to convert again in the next few months.




> Another thing I'm noticing about in these pictures are that the paintjobs look like they progressed pretty well as the log has progressed! The checkers patterns are a nice touch and very well executed (in the orkish way of course)!
> 
> Keep up the good work, will be nice to see what happens to the B-17


Thanks for this i hope i'm getting better and i seem to be making less mistakes as well as speeding up. Before ui was taking nearly 5 hours per boy and i can get one done in about 2 now. 

Unfortunately the b-17 is going to have to wait  my parent in laws bought me a stompa in october and are excited to see how i am getting on with it for when i visit them at chrimbo.....i hadn't started yet and i figured i may as well get it done as it's going to be a shorter job than the bomber. Unfortunately i couldn't leave well enough alone, i already wanted a mekboy stompa and was upset to discover that the arms don't move (how hard would it have been to attatch them with turret mounts?) consequently a lot of convertin has begun and i recon it'll be next year before the bomber gets started. 

First things first i've got my painted model.
View attachment 9264

that makes my shoota boys legal.

I've also done a grot and runtherd to start getting their mob legal as well though the pics of the runtherd are horribley blurred so i'll try again later.
View attachment 9265


Which brings me to my work in progress stuff.
First i've got some shots of the custom trukk i showed last time, undercoated and with the basecoats applied, i've done some more on it since then but the rust effects i'm applying to the damaged sections looks pretty bad so i need to rethink it.
View attachment 9266
View attachment 9267

Interesting point of note, this truck was going to be my vehicle unit for reaching 40 models but my missus has foiled me. She pointed out that as a truck doesn't take up a space on the force organisation chart it should not be classed as a vehicle unit any more than my 3 buggies should be a single unit. 


Now i don't know if anyone will care but i've taken progress shots of how i articulated the arms and head for the stompa. 

Making the head turn.
this is actually a pretty easy conversion.

Step 1: Take the two parts of the ball join that make up the neck of the stompa and line them up so that the smaller piece sits flat inside the base piece.
So this http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/images/663844056240.jpg needs to sit flat inside this http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/images/030523062895.jpg
Use a spirit level to make sure it is sat flat and bluetack it in place. 

Step 2: drill a 1mm hole (or whatever diameter pinning wire you use) through both pieces in the centre. You can measure this if you want though i did mine by eye.

Step 3: Pass a small piece of pinning wire through the hole and bend over both ends using some jewelery pliers (or needle noses or your fingers or your kid brothers face). You should now have a freely spinning neck join.

View attachment 9274
View attachment 9269


Step 4: Convert the head however you want and attatch it to the http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/images/663844056240.jpg
be careful not to glue anything to the base plate or the head will not spin. I converted mine using the dozer plow on a battle wagon and a stromlord turret, i then filled in the blanks using plasticard (i've since added rivets to these sections as well).
View attachment 9270
View attachment 9271

View attachment 9272


I'll upload arm guides next time as i'm running out of attatchment spaces.

Vehiclular units= 3 Infantry models= 40

Grot lobba kills = 7 (6 sm scouts, 1 tac marine)


----------



## WinZip

All the conversions are great and the boyz are well painted! So...much...orkiness...cant..handle.......WAAAGH!!!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Just when you thought it was safe to go back to the painting table....well it probabley is...but there's gonna be a giant ork sat there painting too. 

it's been a while folks so i have a fair bit to show you. might stretch over 2 posts.

First off lets do the tutorial for the stompa arms. 

Articulation of the right arm.

1: Take the body panel for the arm (It looks like this.), and use a circular file to turn the hexagon into a nice round hole. 
View attachment 9475


(please note, use the piece in the link not the one in the picture as my grot assistants messed up and handed me the wrong piece. I fed them to the squighounds but being an over enthusiastic mek the damage was already done.

2: Add a few circles of plasticard to the bottom of the weapon mount for the arm making sure it is only margianlly larger then the hole you have made.

3: Add a final piece of plasticard as a back piece to stop the arm falling off of the body. If you add too much plasticard in step 2 you will find your arm rattles loosely so you want the back piece pressing as tight to the inside of the body as possible.

View attachment 9476


4: Add a couple of blockers as shown to limit how far the limb rotates. Whilst funny for a while, droppy gun syndrome is the number one cause of friendly fire in todays armed forces...fact.

View attachment 9477


That's your right arm pretty much done. Note that you can just use the same method as the one i'm about to show you instead if you choose but the shape of my lift dropper arm made it difficult to do on my stompa.


Left arm articulation
This was a little different as the arm i wanted to use for my main gun arm involved using a basalisk cannon which was so big that i would need to raise it away from the torso to get it to move. Here's how i made it work. 

1: First you will need to make the main body of the stompa. Leave the two front panels off for now and don't put the head on either.

2: Where the little hole for the left hand arm is you will need to make a rough measurement of the raised circular section and cut a set of disks from plasticard using this measurement as the diameter. Glue your disks together, attatch them to the body and drill a hole through the centre and you should have something like this. 
View attachment 9478


3: Add some pinning wire to the mix, glue it in place and drill a hole into whatever you are using for the arm at the point where you want it to pivot. 
View attachment 9479


4: Here is the fun part, your gun should currently be freepivoting when you slot the hole onto the pinning wire, it'll spin around and as soon as you let go of it it'll aim at the floor. What you need is some sort of locking mechanism to stop it in a specific position. I wanted one aimed slightly up, one aimed level and one aimed down. The aimed down one was already taken care of by gravity. For each of the other positions i held the gun in place and marked points where i could add a blocker to keep them in position. 
I then drilled holes into those points. 
View attachment 9480


5: Now i needed my blocker. I used a piece of plastic from the bottom of one of the ork truck boarding ramps and drilled a hole in it. The i glued some more pinning wire into the hole to create my pin. When the gun is raised into one of the other positions and then the pin is put into the hole it blocks the movement of the gun and holds it in place.
View attachment 9481


Gun in position one...gravity...i'm not sure why i took no shots of the pin in use. It works...trust me.
View attachment 9482
View attachment 9483


Oh and no that gun isn't finished yet 


Time for some finished models. This week i am been mostly workin on grots. 
they've come out really dark, i need to reevaluate where i'm taking my pics methinks.
I've decided that as i'm a speed freak player and i'm going to be slowly introducing other elements to my army that my grots will be painted to represent the different clans. I don't think it's too far fetched to think that the orks would just mob all the different grots together reguardless of wether they had their own fighting styles. 

So here is one of my Goff grots
View attachment 9484
View attachment 9485


And here is a deathskull grot who has managed to loot some ultramarine scout pads.
View attachment 9486
View attachment 9487

View attachment 9488


vehicular units=3 infantry models=42


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

And before the ink has dried on my last post i'm back again. 
It seems i was right about not being able to fit everything into one post...too many pictures.

So i'll go through and get all my finished models on here now. 

Ork runtherd zodgrod...crappy picture but i've tried taking shots 3 times now and they don't seem to be improving, colours washed out and seems perpetually out of focus.
View attachment 9489
View attachment 9490


One of my bad moon grots, whilst he only has a club i decided he would be well dressed, he even has gold face paint on to show he is property of a very rich ork.
View attachment 9491
View attachment 9492


Some brutal goff snots.
View attachment 9493
View attachment 9494


My first blood axe grot, this is one of my favourites, he's even stood in the weaver stance with his grot blasta. He's wearing full body camo paint and a pink loincloth inspired by the pink panther camo schemes. I was particualrly pleased with the emporers children pad on his base.
View attachment 9495
View attachment 9496

View attachment 9497


The second blood axe grot. I thought this guy looked like he was really taking aim as something so painted him using gunmetal for his weapon and desert camo on his loin cloth and bandanna. Something still didn't look right, he was stood in the open shooting, something humies would never be silly enough to do so i made him some cover to shoot from using a piece of old ruins terrain.
View attachment 9498
View attachment 9499

View attachment 9500


Last but by no means least is my second bad moon grot. This one was stolen by my girlfriend who decided that she had painted enough tyranid beasties and wanted to paint "one of those cute little green guys".
View attachment 9501
View attachment 9502


That brings my squad up to minimum size and makes them game ready...yay.

I also have a WIP shot of the trukk i am still working on. I'm still not happy with the rust effect but this is a lot better than before so i'll probabley have another stab at it tomorrow. 
View attachment 9503


Also as an update i've taken the skates off of all the skater boys to try and make them look more like skates then buggies. I tried a couple of different straps and it didn't help. In the end i've come to the conclusion that the problem is that the feet don't sit flat in the buggies so i need to hollow the buggies out and then try and add straps etc.Also one of my nobs took a dive from the shelf and smashed his jaw plate, i can't find part of it and have no spares so i'll need to order a new one. Consequently i've taken 3 models off of my finished total. I've left the skater nob on as he's got a board and looks fine without straps.

Vehicle units=3 Infantry models=45


----------



## CLT40k

Nice Grots! + Rep


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Hello chilblaines.
I bet you thought your old uncle Grimzag had deserted ya.

Well i'ze back after the xmas shinanigans and i come bearing pics.

It's been somewhat hectic around here lately what with the hollidays and such (i got stranded in the netherlands thanks to the snow). Also my main pc popped when i finally got back from holidays so right now i am having to talk to you via the missus' laptop. She's asleep so i won't get beaten.
I've not been quiet on the painting front though and my boys are looking better than ever. 
Here is the trukk that i was working on last time i saw you.

View attachment 10002
View attachment 10016

View attachment 10004
View attachment 10005

View attachment 10006
View attachment 10007


The crew are detatchable as they have magnets on their bases, the idea is that i can leave these guys in when i am showing that the trukk has troops embarked and take them off when i disembark everyone. I also magnetised some bases so that i could field them as standard shoota boys.
View attachment 10008
View attachment 10010

View attachment 10009
View attachment 10011

Hmm i'm tight on attatchments now so i'm going to have to spill across to a second post again, sorry folks.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Sorry for the double post.
As i was saying i managed to do some more painting these last few weeks. My Slugga boys have had 2 more members added to their unit bringing them up to a healthy 15.
View attachment 10017
View attachment 10018

View attachment 10019
View attachment 10020


As a break from the green i decided to paint a space marine scout i had laying around, he's the same colour scheme as the dreadnought i posted here.http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70023

View attachment 10021
View attachment 10022

View attachment 10023
View attachment 10024


I've a few others lying around that i'll probabley paint if i feel i need a change of pace though i doubt they'll ever become a fully functioning army.
I also painted a blood angels commander for one of my friends for xmas though i forgot to take pictures, i'll have to try and get him to e me some shots (he has a better camera then i anyway).

With these orks finished i now have a pretty big army and can play just over 1000point games, not huge and no where near finished but here is where the list currently stands.

Painted units
Hq: Ork warboss with 3 nob bodyguard

Elites: 7 skarboys(note that we are allowing 3rd edition and beyond rules in our campaign so this is actually a viable unit for me. The smaller nobs models that were part of my warhboss bodyguard have been relegated to here as i want all my Nobs to be represented by ogryns or classic ogres. The new ones don't look roght to my eye.)

Troops: 12 shoota boys in a truck
15 slugga boys
10 grots and runtherd

Heavy: 1 looted wagon
1 battlewagon

Fast attack: 1 stormboy/outrider nob (again i could use the squad as either, i might go back to them being outriders from codex armageddon as that is what they were origionally designed as)

3 big shoota buggies

That's all the completed stuff waiting in the wings i still have:
34 boys of various types
8 lootas
1 mek/bigmek
7 grots
1 mekboy stompa
1 truck
4 nobs
7 stormboy/outriders
1 bomba
That's a lot of painting/building to get on with but with a campaign coming up i think i should be inspired enough to motor on. 

Oh also i managed to play some small games before christmas (500 points matches where myself and some of the other campaign players were trying army lists out) the boys walked away with 2 wins and no losses or draws. Go Green!!

Painted vehicle units: 4 Infantry models: 49


----------



## Oldenhaller

looking good...although I'm intregued to know how many your gob-lobba has killed in total - i started reading hoping that would be a regular update!

~O


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Oldenhaller said:


> i started reading hoping that would be a regular update!
> 
> ~O


I am hoping it will be, the problem is that at current time of writing i've only had time to play 4 games with my orks and 2 of those were 500 point battles that i couldn't warrant fielding the battle wagon in. With luck they'll be seeing more action in the near future as the campaign i am going to be playing in starts at the end of march and many of the generals are throwing banter around and want to test out new units they are painting up. 

So far i feel the lobba grots have performed admirally, having slain 7 marines in the 2 games that i have fielded them (6 scouts and a full marine) they have also managed to pin their enemy three times which is infinately more useful to my boys. So far all of the enemy they have knocked down have been from the "Doom Wings" space marine chapter though i fully expect to add new trophies to their copula soon. 
View attachment 10042


Untill then here are some useful stats on everyone's favourite runts.

Pickit: 
View attachment 10040

Role: Spotter/gunner
Height: 3'6"
Age: 2 and a bit
Likes: Shooting anything that isn't nailed down (including his loader) at whatever he is told to.
Hates: Everyone. Pickit has all sorts of mental issues that seem to have been treated in the past by repeated kicks to the head. He now hates everyone and everything and needs to be chained up between battles so that he doesn't "go squig" on his fellow grots. Whilst this is highly entertaining for the bigger greenskins it makes the other runts extremely hesitant to work with the unhinged zogger.
Point of note: Has prooved to be one of the most acurate grots in the tribe as far as shooting stuff from a lobber is concerned, regularly missing his target but manageing to land it on other opponents nearby.
Favourite colour: Yellow

Flickit:
View attachment 10041

Role:Loader 
Height:3'2"
Age: 1ish
Likes: Big flashes and fungus brew
Hates: Not a lot
Point of note: Flicket fell into a vat of fungus brew at somepoint in the past and seems to now have real trouble discerning what is real and what is not. He lives ina perpetual drunken stupor and has been repeatedly fired from the lobba on the battlewagon by picket when his giggling and larking around irritated the bigger grot. Somehow the clown seems to have survived each time and manages to always find something interesting to launch at the enemy.
Favourite colour: Wheels


View attachment 10043
View attachment 10044

Oh and before i forget here is my new painted model, agian this guy is magnetised, the plan is that if i build enough slugger chopper boys (3 more and a nob) then i will have enough for 2 mobs and will paint up my second truck. I aim to have a total of 4 truck mounted boys mobs to form the core of my speed freek units, 2 shooty, 2 hitty I'll need a total of 8 magnetised models for this and so far i've magnetised 4. With luck i'll be able to have the mob finished by weeks end and can focus on the trukk as my 5th vehicular unit. 

Vehicular units: 4 Infantry models: 50
(strictly speaking i should probabley start on the trukk straight away but currently the mob is too big to mount in it anyway. what to do what to do.)

Ps: Does anyone know how to rename this PLog? I'm not feeling the 'ellz anjelz thing atm.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Hi folks
This is just an update to show you all how busy i've been. I have managed to paint 7 boys since the last time i posted and i'll upload pictures of them in a few moments.
Unfortunately my postman has more or less decided on how my army willl be progressing for the next few weeks. i won a package on ebay a few weeks before christmas and it has only just arrived. the item was described as 28 oop metal orks, painted, and had a fuzzy picture that was nearly impossible to discerne what ork models exactly they were.
In the end i won them and was looking forwards to them arriving to give me a bit more oldschool variety. I reasoned that i don't like the old plastic arms anyway so i'll just strip them back to base and start again.

When they arrived it turned out that the models are all extremely old with no plastic components appart from their bases at all. Most are equipped with tiny shooters though i've enough slugger boys to complete both of my hitty truckboys units. I Also now have enough shooter boys to finish both of their units. It is just a matter of getting them painted.

Whilst i was not looking forwards to the idea of having to strip and repaint 28 models it seems i was worried for nothing. Most of the models are painted to a similar standard as my own and have a skintone that is extremely close to my own method. Some are even sporting the same colours as the rest of my army. The ones that aren;t painted to a good standard are unfinished rather than poorly done and after examining each model i think only 2 will need complete stripping down to bare metal. All the complete models appear to have been gloss varnished but this is easily countered with the new washes to take the shine off the edge. The rest i can bring up to my scheme with a few gun conversions and a little bit of repaint. 

most nights i now have the option of working on a vehicle or squad that is unstarted and will take maybe 8 or more hours to get a new model on the table or i can work on one of my RT boys and have a new boy in maybe 2 hours. Consequently these squad bulkers are getting done before a lot of my other stuff.

Before i go here are my painted models for today.

Sluggas
View attachment 10204
View attachment 10205


View attachment 10206
View attachment 10207


Shootas
View attachment 10208
View attachment 10209


just an idea of what still awaits me.
View attachment 10210
View attachment 10211


vehicular units= 4 infantry models=57

edit: hadn't realised that i had already uploaded the picture of the boy with the visor.


----------



## 18827

nice work, I like the use of old and new models mixed together and the vehicles are looking very orky, keep em' coming.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good, keep up the updates, I love your orks on skates, that was neat, any plans for inlines on any of them?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay update time, most people are working on their models at 2:30 am right?.....right?
Sleep is for wimps anyway or so my warboss tells me (insomnia gets morte fun once the hallucinations start).

Anyway i've kinda realised that i've been promising to work on certain things and then not doing it. A sorry state of affairs that i'm intending to correct over the next few posts. Firstly, way back when i first started this log a couple of people commented that they felt that my vehicles were too clean and shiney. Seeing as my orks "appear to be" in mud terrain on their bases they had a point ("appear to be" cause they started off on desert but it looks more like thick mud). So to corrct this oversight on my behlf me and the lads took the wagons dirt biking around the woods. Now they look like this.
View attachment 10321
View attachment 10322

View attachment 10323
View attachment 10324


Another unit that has been getting neglected is my longsuffering skater boys. I've made some headway with making the skates look better but the difference in the shapes of the feet and the shape of the interior of the epic buggies is making a quick fix difficult. 
Consequently this ||
..........................V


djinn24 said:


> Looking good, keep up the updates, I love your orks on skates, that was neat, any plans for inlines on any of them?


has given me some inspiration and whilst i'm still struggling with the older conversions i thought i'd try my hand at some inlines (see the WIP shots at the bottom of this post).

All that is left is for me to post a couple of shots of newly painted boys, the one on the left is largely painted the same as when he arrived with minor washes to destroy the gloss effect, repainting of weapons in metal instead of grey, conversion to add a second axe and rehighlighting of skin. The other also has a weapon swap as i didn't like how small his chopper was (stop sniggering) and i sculpted ears on as they appeared to be missing.He has more or less been completly repainted using the existing colours as a base.
View attachment 10325


Now the WIP shots. First the nobs.
This guys will join my warboss retinue as one of my older ones has been stolen and put in charge of a shootaboys mob. This way i get the nob with big shoota to be in the shootaboys mob not in my warboss retinue.

View attachment 10326
View attachment 10327


This guy will lead my second choppa boys mob. Again i've used ogre/ogryn and ork parts to create the bigger look i want. Both of these nobs use Golfags Ogres as their base.

View attachment 10328
View attachment 10329


This is my final current WIP. My first attempt at building an inline skating ork, i had to mess around with his pose for a long time to get it just right. I'm still not happy with the skates so i'll go back and modify them but i think i know how to get them looking like real skates and not lumps of plastic so it's all good. As a point of note nothing below the actual skates is actually glued, it's holding together with only the pins atm. 

View attachment 10330
View attachment 10331

View attachment 10332
View attachment 10333


vehicle units: 4  infantry models: 59 
Models killed with the lobba....still 7


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

It's been a long wait but it's update time.
First off let me apologise for my lack of movement as far as the skater bois go. I know you guys wanna see em finished and i have made progress. One of them actually has had his skates finished and i just need to repaint them, then i can move onto the other boy that i wanted to redo the skates of. 

I've got a few updates today. Firstly I played a battle a few days ago against my boss's blood angels. He's not been playing for long and is just getting into the hobby. Still he is getting better.
There are a few points that i'll mention before we start as far as this game goes. 
1: He fielded only a single troops choice. This was a mistake on his behalf but i corrected him about it and we carried on playing with the list he had already prepared.
Untill now we had played mainly 500point games and our group has decided that we will allow a minimum of 1 troops choice and a hq in these smaller games. He wasn't aware of the rules change in reguards to larger games.

2: We allow all units that are over half strength any any undamaged vehicles to count as scoring units. This was a general agreement that we came to after a game which saw both players lose all of their scoring units in the first turn.

3: This game ended early as people wanted to go to sleep . In the end we played only 3 turns. 

Battle report: Attack on excavator site Halsone 
After rolling for first turn i elected to go first. This was in no small part a decision made after i realised that Nial's Baal predator could be on and flaming my tightly packed lines almost immediately. I wanted to go first so that i could disperse my cramped deployment a little (and maybe try to cripple the beast) before it got to me. 
Ork turn 1
In true orky fashion i decided that attack was the best form of defence and charged headlong at the enemy (making sure to spread out a little on the way) hooting and hollering as we went.
The looted wagon got carried away and instead of providing usefull fire support with its boomgun it decided to speed straight towards the predator, narrowly avoiding a collision. 
The trukk boys seemed to be paying a lot more attention and took the time to fire at the isolated tank, the rokket clanged from the side armour and stunned the crew into inaction.
With nothing else really in range (and the units that were, displaying typical orky marksmanship) the first ork turn was over. Not really anything to write home about but we were getting close to them now.

Blood angels turn 1
The blood angels took up strong positions this turn. with the dreadnought advancing on my battlewagon and the tactical squad led by Captain Harrison taking cover in the nearby woods. With only 4 units on the board the turn was over quickly. The baal predator held position. Harrison and the tactical squad opened fire on my nearby buggies and managed to smash one of the gunners from his perch on the back of the vehicle. The dreadnought opened up on the battlewagon with its multimelta and manged to immobilise the massive machine. With that the turn was over. 
Ork turn 2
As their wagon was now in dire straights i disembarked the grots from it and moved them into contact with one of the objectives. Again my ork shooting prooved to be typical and i only managed to take out a single tac marine with fire from the damaged battle wagon. To try and save face my warboss used his bike to charge into the rear of the predator and destroy it before it could flambe my shoota boys. in the end one of Slashers shootas was torn up by the ensuing explosion. The shooter boys captured the second objective now that the pred was dead and slasher let everyone know about it by standing on top of the ruins and wailing out on his sonic big shoota.
Blood angels turn 2
This turn the blood angels reserves started appearing. The terminator assault squad led by chaplain deep striked in behind my lines and growled menacingly at the slugga boys.
Captain Harrison and his tactical marines were incensed by the death of one of their number to the battle wagon and fired at the approaching hoard of boys, taking out three slugga boys. The dreadnought moved forwards to get a better shot (whilst making sure its back was protected aginas the preditions of my surviving buggies) and promptly melted a large hole in the side of the Grimdakkabosswagon. The battle wagon was out of the game and the lobba grots hadn't managed to kill a single model this game.
Ork turn 3
This was the final turn, though we didn't know it when the turn started. Otherwise i might have done things differently. 
After its poor showing this game the loota wagon decided that it may as well carry on in the same vein. Charging forwards as the crew failed their "don't press dat" for the second time in three turns. They tank shocked the enemy tactical team and commander which promptly passed their leadership test and were now looking at the rear armour of my vehicle. To protect it i charged the slugga boys at the captain and his unit taking two casualties from the captain but wiping out the tactical marines with pure weight of attacks. 
The grots left their objective and charged at the terminator assualt squad to try and stop them from hitting the melee with the captian. As it turned out the grots earned their points worth, dragging one of the thunder hammer armed nasties to the ground before being roundly beaten and running like the clappers. 
Blood angel turn 3
The second unit of reserve arrived. A squad of death company turned up in a position to attack my warboss in the following turn though we now know that wouldn't be happening. The blood angels dreadnought moved forwards and captured the objective that had until recently been held by the grots. The shot from it's multimelta destroys one of my buggies and, through stupidity on my part with allocating wounds on the unit, i loose seven of the slugga boys which are involved in the fight with the captain in the ensuing explosion. To confound the failure the terminators were able to charge the remaining buggies and rip them to pieces. Also the blood angles captain continued hewing my boys down and only the nob of the unit managed to do much of anything, inflicting a wound on the character.

Unfortunately here is where the battle was ended and we agreed on it being a draw. My shoota boys held one objective, his dreadnought held another and the third was uncontested. 

This battle whilst slightly irritating that we didn't get to finish showed me some large holes in my tactics and i have recognised several errors in ym play. 

Firstly i had little or no tank busting weapons on the left flank where the dreadnought was running riot. Even my battlewagon is kitted to shoot infantry not armour any this meant i lost the flank without even really putting up a fight. 

Secondly i need to give the boys for my combat units power fists. If i had been able to punch through the Captians artificer armour i would have taken him out in the initial charge and been able to redirect my attentions elsewhere with the unit. This will also help deal with the issues i am having with not enough anti tank fire.

Thirdly i shouldn't have charged the grots. Admitedly if i had kept them still they might have still contested the objective at the end of the game but i wasn't to know the game was about to end. If however i had used them to screen my buggies and not charged then the terminators would not have been able to get at my buggies when they charged. A rooky error and a perfect example of a situation where "it is better to charge then be charged" doesn't apply.

So the game was a draw but i felt i learned from it. My power claw armed nobs are already under production and i'm makeing a terminator trophy for my grots.

Okay back to the models. I've managed to paint up 2 more shoota boys since we last spoke. Here they are.
View attachment 10802
View attachment 10803

View attachment 10804

I've also finished a second trukk, bringing me up to an army that is legal to the rules i set at the start of this plog.
View attachment 10805
View attachment 10806

View attachment 10807


And i've painted up another nob. This one is slightly different from my other in paint scheme. Due to his clothes and the amount of feral parafanalia (sp?) that he has all over him i wanted to try out my snakebite colour scheme on him. As time goes on you will see more and more variation in my paintscheme as i will have filled out the list i am working to for the speed freeks. 
View attachment 10808
View attachment 10809

View attachment 10810


As a final parting farewell i shall mention that on wednesday i am having another game, i'll prolly take notes on thsi one too so with more detail so that i cna write a better battle report, maybe i'll take pictures. 
Anyway my opponent requested a big game with me fielding any units that were table worthy, reguardless of wether they are painted or not. So here is a quick picture of what i am fielding.
View attachment 10811


Vehicular units: 5 Infantry models: 62
Still a measly 7 lobba kills


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Hi folks a bit of an update for you.
I played in the battle last wednesday as mentioned but didn't have a chance to write down information for a BR. Sad huh!! In the end the game was a draw with both of us only having a scattering of usable models left. 
However i can mention that i my lobba managed to kill 2 devestator marines in a single shooting phase. WOO and HOO!!!

I'm currently working on about a dozen projects, i've nearly finished painting the head for my stompa.....though i still havn't finished construction on any of the other sub assemblies. I'm also painting boys in my spare time and working on my skaters. 
One of the older ones that i already posted now has new skates and has been repainted. Unfortunately my camera can't really zoom in to this level without blurring so posting a picture is pretty useless. 

I also managed to paint up my first power claw nob, there have been shots of him unpainted before but here he is completed.

View attachment 11019
View attachment 11020

View attachment 11021
View attachment 11022


Hopefully my next update should include a finished stompa and a wip looted wagon that i inted to build as my looted wagon seems to have a tendancy to charge at my opponent whenever i make my "don't press dat!!" roll. I'm hoping that having a spare one will let me fire at least one anti marine round a turn. 

I might even be able to finish another skater to show you for next time.

What would you guys like to see? I know that several of you have mentioned that they wanna see more of my skaters but what things would each of you like to see me get done? would you rather i worked on skaters over a stompa? should i start on my bomba? who wants to see another looted wagon? lemme know what you think. 
I've started an army showcase though it has no pictures atm, i'll wait for better weather for that, there is a short piece of fluff added about my orks in the form of an Index Xenos report. 
Tell me what you want to see from this plog.

Vehicular units: 5 Infantry models: 64

Lobba kills 9 (6 scouts, 1 tac marine and 2 devestators)


----------



## HorusReborn

lovin the mob man!


----------



## xenobiotic

I see you've been a busy little bee and I've been a slow poster lately.

I like your larger nobs, they have the impact a nob should have (miniature wise) in my opinion and it adds a lot of flavour to the units they lead as their not just an ork with a bigger choppa or a pretty helmet or banner (nob designation which I loathe).

About your painting I sense uneven results between the units. Some of your orks have very nice skin with good shading and other are not as good with bad coverage on the green. How are you painting your skin?

The shading/highlighting on your cloth parts, in particular the ones in bonecolour are not up to the standard of your blue clothes on the same nob, kind of brings the miniature down a bit. That's just some pointers on things I've seen.

I'd really like to see you tackle the fighta bomba plane because you see them so rarely and it's a pretty sweet miniature!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Wow, that's some great stuff! I'm always interested to see how people 'kustomize' their ork tanks, and yours are awesome! I'm also glad to see some old Rouge Trader orks in there, that's cool. Have some Rep!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay i'm back again folks and i've got some nice big updates for you. 
First lets get the required boy out of the way. 

View attachment 11198

A few more boys and i'll have all four of my basic squads up to the required 12 members, ready to mount up and move out. With luck my projects over the next few weeks will see me updating the grunts more than the fancier units anyway as i'll be painting boys in order to be able to post an update. 


Back to you guys.



HorusReborn said:


> lovin the mob man!





Lord_Murdock said:


> Wow, that's some great stuff! I'm always interested to see how people 'kustomize' their ork tanks, and yours are awesome! I'm also glad to see some old Rouge Trader orks in there, that's cool. Have some Rep!





xenobiotic said:


> I like your larger nobs, they have the impact a nob should have (miniature wise) in my opinion and it adds a lot of flavour to the units they lead as their not just an ork with a bigger choppa or a pretty helmet or banner (nob designation which I loathe).


Cheers guys, i'm glad to see people enjoying the plog. I've got plenty of old models knocking around and nearly 40 boys and nobs that are converted and ready to paint that i havn't gotten around to yet so you should be seeing a lot more of them. 



xenobiotic said:


> About your painting I sense uneven results between the units. Some of your orks have very nice skin with good shading and other are not as good with bad coverage on the green. How are you painting your skin?
> 
> The shading/highlighting on your cloth parts, in particular the ones in bonecolour are not up to the standard of your blue clothes on the same nob, kind of brings the miniature down a bit. That's just some pointers on things I've seen.


Now that you mention it i can see what you mean, i'll have to go back over these in the next few weeks to correct them. 

For the skin i undercoat white, basecoat goblin green over about 3 layers usually, wash with dark angels green before highlighting goblin green again, and a 1:1 goblin green sunburst yellow highlight. Sometimes i'll reaply a second wash to the green afterwards depending on the definition i'm getting. 

I'll admit that lately i've left out a lot of the highlighting stages on the boys, i figured that it wasn't all that noticable but i now stand corrected. :blush:

As for the clothes i have real issues with painting natural tones without making them all merge together, (hence the bright 80's paintschemes) so i end up trying to compliment colours with tones that i should have stayed away from. In the case of the nob I'm pretty sure that i started with graveyard earth on his top and faded up to rotting flesh. I'll have another look and see if i can get it looking a little smoother and defined. 




xenobiotic said:


> I'd really like to see you tackle the fighta bomba plane because you see them so rarely and it's a pretty sweet miniature!


Bomber it is, as this model is going to be a mega kitbash based on a 1/45 scale b-17 flying fortress i'm going to need to do a little planning before i jump. Hopefully i'll be able to post what the mek has come up with in my next update. 


As i promised last time i've managed to get a shot of my whole army (minus the latest boy i painted) all laid out in squads, it's getting pretty big now. Especially as this is only the painted units. 
View attachment 11203


Also i felt it was worth devoting some time to updating you on my current project. 
View attachment 11199
View attachment 11200

View attachment 11201
View attachment 11202

Not to fear i will be working on the bomber as well as "Happy" but as he is more or less completely built i felt it would be just rude not to be painting him whilst i'm deciding which sub assemblies to break the plane down into. 


Vehicular units: 5 Infantry models: 65
Lobba kills 9 (6 scouts, 1 tac marine and 2 devestators)


----------



## HorusReborn

good luck with the stompa! I hate working with white primer, soooo good luck with that!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

it's update time yay.
okay first off here is my completed model for today. 

his name is funboy and he's been feeling a little perculiar ever since he had an encounter with a Tzeench sorceror. Whilst all the other boys seem to be content killin', drinkin' and fightin' he's recently been having thoughts of settling down somewhere and raising wooly squig on a farm. Misunderstood by the other boys he runs into battle with a shoota that fires blanks. They're loud enough to convince the others that he's firing without the added nastyness of actually hurting somone. 

Currently he is seen as a lucky charm within Grimgob's mob.

View attachment 11479
View attachment 11480

View attachment 11481


now for the other stuff.

Firstly happy the stompa. As you can see he's coming along nicely, i've done most of the base coating on the left arm though i really need to knuckle down ans get this model finished. Whilst it's going to be a while before i can field him i'm fed up with him looking all sad and sorry for himself because i won't let him play untill he's finished. 

View attachment 11482
View attachment 11483

View attachment 11484
View attachment 11485


Okay so now on to the funstuff. My Meks have been working tirelessly, planning and writing (yeah i was surprised they could write too). And this is what they've come up with.

































Now i can't read much of it but it seems they've got a lot of the ideas for the model under control so now it's time to let them have a go at putting it into practice. 
View attachment 11486
View attachment 11487

View attachment 11488

So far they've not got much to show for it, a single wing and they havn't done the bottom of it yet, i'm also told that they still need to learn how to make flames for the engine so they're experimenting. 
View attachment 11489
View attachment 11490

They also managed to build the rear landing gear which i think looks pretty cool, it's made from an old rapier model i had laying around. 

For a couple of days i ran out of plasticard so the boys got bored waiting for materials to make the armour plates and started construction on another side project that i wanted to get going. This looted wagon will will be painted in the same scheme as my first one "da wizod" and i'm taking suggestions for a name for it. 
View attachment 11491
View attachment 11492


Anyone got an idea?

They also started cannibalising this old puma model, i think it's going to end up as a truck but i'm not sure at the moment. We'll see how they get on. 
View attachment 11493

Oh as a closing remark i recently lost a game with my orks  My undefeated streak which has run since my army was first created during third edition is over. Fifth edition has defeated my orks. Tis a sad day. Also my grot lobbas managed to survive the entire battle but didn't manage a single kill across 4 turns of shooting...foreshame.

Vehicular units: 5 Infantry models: 66
Lobba kills 9 (6 scouts, 1 tac marine and 2 devestators)


----------



## xenobiotic

My condolences about your recent loss with the Boyz, though I guess it would happen sooner or later as more armies get crazy updates. For the life of me I can't figure out how you kept the streak running this long...

The story about Funboy made me laugh so loudly I had to explain to my GF what was so funny, she didn't understand but gave me a reassuring pat on the back nonetheless. 

I like the smiling stompa, he has a lot of character and it looks like work on him is progressing nicely. You've got that ork mech touch with panels and rivets everywhere. What do you make your rivets out off?

The sketches are hilarious and you've definitely captured the ork mindset. Seeing what you've done on the wing so far I think the original model for the plane won't be recognisable at all (which is a good thing in this case!). It will be nice to see how those sketches come to life, I'm particularly interested in how the dropping bombs will work out...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

xenobiotic said:


> My condolences about your recent loss with the Boyz, though I guess it would happen sooner or later as more armies get crazy updates. For the life of me I can't figure out how you kept the streak running this long...


It helps that i missed out 4th edition almost entirely. During thir i ran a speed freeks list formed almost entirely of truck mounted choppa boys backed up by a looted wagon and truck mounted scarboys. Throw in some megablasta armed buggies and there you have it. 

Nerfing of choppers for forth edition and fifth edition made me seriously review my tactics and i guess it was only a matter of time before the other players in my group caught up  .



> The story about Funboy made me laugh so loudly I had to explain to my GF what was so funny, she didn't understand but gave me a reassuring pat on the back nonetheless.


i aim to please, i was fed up with painting dags and checks on models so asked the guys for ideas. The suggestions were a male organ, a crab and a rainbow.......i went for the rainbow.



> I like the smiling stompa, he has a lot of character and it looks like work on him is progressing nicely. You've got that ork mech touch with panels and rivets everywhere. What do you make your rivets out off?


I use a holepunch with a 2mm diameter hole on it. After i've punched 50 or so holes out of the lid of a used butter container or so i open the puncher up and voila premade rivets. 



> The sketches are hilarious and you've definitely captured the ork mindset. Seeing what you've done on the wing so far I think the original model for the plane won't be recognisable at all (which is a good thing in this case!). It will be nice to see how those sketches come to life, I'm particularly interested in how the dropping bombs will work out...


i'm not completely sure about how that'll work either, especially once i've put the stand on. I think for now i'll focus on worrying about the wings and hope inspiration strikes me a bit later. 

Speaking of the wings.

View attachment 11614
View attachment 11615

The boys heard a rattling noise inside the wing so naturally they opened it up to find out what it was.....i wish they had put it back together afterwards.

View attachment 11616


Whilst they were busy on the second wing it looks like the first one has caught fire. 
I'll probabley go back and expand this flameing mess now that it's dried i wanted it to seem like abig deal but trying to make flames on a flat surface whilst trying to make them look 3d is a pain int the ass. 


Happy is progressing but progress is slow ( who's smart idea was it to try and use black, white and yellow together at the same time?) . For every panel i paint i am having to make minor corrections and when a correction could be black accidentally on a yellow section it takes a long time to paint over. 

as for finished models i have this guy.
View attachment 11618
View attachment 11619

View attachment 11620

I'm not too sure about his warpaint. I was trying to emulate a painting and whilst i got the colours near as damn exactly right it just doesn't seem to work on him.


----------



## xenobiotic

Overall your plane is going to be more like a diorama than a super heavy flyer, hehe, I guess you can always scrap a few ideas if they become to tedious and hard to do (risk vs reward and such) so that you actually manage to finish the project in a reasonable time. I've done some work on a Knight Warden Titan myself but was abruptly stopped in my tracks when I couldn't figure out how to do the feet. Now that the DreadKnight is closing in on us I might pick one up and resume that forgotten project. You need momentum to finish them!

The wings are both looking great so far, very credible additions from an orky point of view at least and it's full of character. I like that the wing has been opened (although I question it's actual function as a wing somewhat). Just make sure that the supporting structures look feasible and that they can take actual gameplay (I don't think you've forgotten that but it helps to be reminded sometimes), steel wire/brass rod is your friend!

About the warpaint I think it lacks definition, maybe some shading with a thin layer of one of the washes (gryphonne sepia perhaps or maybe even thakara green as if the skincolour is showing through the paint) would bring it out better. Right not it just looks like a blob of white paint more or less.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

xenobiotic said:


> Overall your plane is going to be more like a diorama than a super heavy flyer, hehe, I guess you can always scrap a few ideas if they become to tedious and hard to do (risk vs reward and such) so that you actually manage to finish the project in a reasonable time. I've done some work on a Knight Warden Titan myself but was abruptly stopped in my tracks when I couldn't figure out how to do the feet. Now that the DreadKnight is closing in on us I might pick one up and resume that forgotten project. You need momentum to finish them!


Yeah i figured i'm not going to be building more than two of these so the more cool little scenes i can squeeze into it the more impressive it'll look when it's done. I've got an old chaos superheavy tank that i started a few years back, it's buolt from 4 land raiders but my greenstuffing wasn't up to the standard. Maybe i'll go back to it someday. 



> The wings are both looking great so far, very credible additions from an orky point of view at least and it's full of character. I like that the wing has been opened (although I question it's actual function as a wing somewhat). Just make sure that the supporting structures look feasible and that they can take actual gameplay (I don't think you've forgotten that but it helps to be reminded sometimes), steel wire/brass rod is your friend!


My meks ensure me that with a little bit of gaffa tape and some armour plates the wing with the hole will be fine.....i'm gonna get them to have a look at some other pictures of wing cross sections just make sure they know what they're doing. They've not let me down yet but then they've not built a plane before. 
I'm planning a metal rod to run down the centre of the plane and i aim to solder some 3mm rod to it, this will support the wings and provide me with a place to attatch the base support to. I'm pretty sure that should hold it, though i'm unsure about the stability of the end of that broken wing....i might add some pinning wire down either edge and use some armour plate to obscure it. 


> About the warpaint I think it lacks definition, maybe some shading with a thin layer of one of the washes (gryphonne sepia perhaps or maybe even thakara green as if the skincolour is showing through the paint) would bring it out better. Right not it just looks like a blob of white paint more or less.


I tried a grey wash but it just didn;t help. I've since tried your advice though as i had no thraka or gryphonne i've added lib, in the end i watered some gretchen green foundation paint and added some dark angels green to darken it up a little, then i reapplied some of the higher highlights. what do you think?
Old








New
View attachment 11746


I've also taken the time to go back and correct some errors on my boys that people have noticed.

First my Snakebite nob who had an issue with skin tones and the consistency of his shirt colours.
Old










New
View attachment 11747
View attachment 11748

View attachment 11749


I also corrected another model but upon inspection of the photos i'll still need to do some more work on him.
Finally my finished model for today, a little boring. Just a grot but his strange stance and weird position on the base will be made clear when i complete another of his buddies. I painted him cause i needed a break from vehicles and big orks.
View attachment 11750


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

A bit of an update and a hcnage of pace to boot. I'm fed up with posting a pic and having people ask questions only to find that by the time i've caught up with my painting so that i can update the log they've more or less lost interest. 

In response i'm ditching my origional rules for this log. I've already broken the "not allowed to buy more models " one by buying a trukk and the bomber. The finished model rule and my lackof stable painting hours has more or less gimped my updates on this log so they're gone. The last rule about having to finish certain models before others if fine but i intend to introduce a new rule that will limit the realistic ability of this working. 

My new rule is as follows.
Grimzag will have finished all currently WIP ork projects by 11th July.
This means i will need to finish 

Built Complete
1 Stompa
1 Bomber
1 Trukk
1 Looted wagon
3 grots 11 grots
1 Big Mek
1 warboss
9 skaters
3 nobs 2 nob 1 nob
10 shootaboys 8 Shootaboys
2 sluggaboys 8 Sluggaboy
8 lootas
1 runtherd
4 burners

That gives me 4 months to paint 64 models and 4 vehicles. In comparison thats onlt 16 models and a vehicle a month. Not all that much especially when you consider that i have a lot of models that already have their base coats and just need finishing off. 
I might post an update later tonight, i plan to do some work on my part built trukk and i've got a selection of grots stood around on my table that i think i'll try and rip through.

wish me luck folks.


----------



## xenobiotic

I find every project is a fine line between current ability and the prospect of learning new skills (and I find it applies to every creative process and medium). Every time you succeed with something you haven't done before it's a great gain and you feel exhilarated and empowered and quite the opposite should you fail time after time. Then at the same time you need to flex your muscles and experiment...

I think the metal rod is the way to go, sounds like a good and solid plan over all. Plastic can appear to be sturdy but even some thick plastic rods are prone to breaking when you apply the amount of stress to it one could expect if some kind of accident puts force down the tip which bends the entire wing section. I guess my concern is that things have a tendency to break at the weakest point and I don't want your cool wing to break 

I think the warpaint looks better now, a little more definition than before, which was needed. Am I to understand you don't have any of the games workshop washes in your arsenal? :shok: They are a godsend (to me at least) and when I started using them my painting took quite a step up in apparent skill level without that much more work to be honest.

That nob looks so much better now, some solid improvement on that paintjob - I'm happy I mentioned it to you now. The skin looks a bit more vibrant and the cloth is better over all. Then again it looks to me like the nails on the left hand is a bit too green compared to the ones on the right hand...

The grot does look like he's about to fall of the base, modelling for LoS advantages are we  would be interesting to see him in context. 

I have use that particular approach myself - I must have something to show in order to post (unless it's a really urgent thing being discussed) - though I do show a lot of painting in progress and sculpting in progress pictures just to be able to post I think it makes a project log better when you at least have one picture to show inside the wall of text, but each to his own!

Not buying anything new is probably the hardest rule to abide to in the first place - after all this is plastic crack and GW doesn't really make it easy to avoid (I myself pre-ordered one each of the new GK plastic kits yesterday). It doesn't help to have a head filled with ideas of what you could do with the awesome bits in all the kits available to you these days. 

I will eagerly be awaiting your progress to see what you manage to do with the goal you've set up!

Good luck, and remember to have fun as well!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

xenobiotic said:


> I find every project is a fine line between current ability and the prospect of learning new skills (and I find it applies to every creative process and medium). Every time you succeed with something you haven't done before it's a great gain and you feel exhilarated and empowered and quite the opposite should you fail time after time. Then at the same time you need to flex your muscles and experiment...


I agree. The more i play around with things i wuldn't try normally the better i'm going to get so i'll just keep battering away at it. Sometimes if i decide tht something is too frustrating i'll put it to one side and come back later (stupid chaos super heavy) but whilst the prospect of a model that is so complex is a little daunting, as long as i break it down into bite sized chunks i should be alright.



> I think the warpaint looks better now, a little more definition than before, which was needed. Am I to understand you don't have any of the games workshop washes in your arsenal? :shok: They are a godsend (to me at least) and when I started using them my painting took quite a step up in apparent skill level without that much more work to be honest.


 i have some but not a large selection, currently i have devlan mud, baal red and asurmen blue. I've also got a selection of the older ones that gave the gloss finish though i only really use these on vehicles.



> That nob looks so much better now, some solid improvement on that paintjob - I'm happy I mentioned it to you now. The skin looks a bit more vibrant and the cloth is better over all. Then again it looks to me like the nails on the left hand is a bit too green compared to the ones on the right hand...


damnit....just never happy are you 



> The grot does look like he's about to fall of the base, modelling for LoS advantages are we  would be interesting to see him in context.


Hmm it seems i havn't even undercoated his companion yet so i'll have to bump him up the scale to get some good shots of what they look like together.



> I have use that particular approach myself - I must have something to show in order to post (unless it's a really urgent thing being discussed) - though I do show a lot of painting in progress and sculpting in progress pictures just to be able to post I think it makes a project log better when you at least have one picture to show inside the wall of text, but each to his own!


I'm still going to update with wip shots but the whole. I must have a completed miniture was too restrictive, it meant i was making solid progress on my stompa or another big project adn would stop to paint a smaller model just so i could update.



> Not buying anything new is probably the hardest rule to abide to in the first place - after all this is plastic crack and GW doesn't really make it easy to avoid (I myself pre-ordered one each of the new GK plastic kits yesterday). It doesn't help to have a head filled with ideas of what you could do with the awesome bits in all the kits available to you these days.


I'm only not buying for my orks so whilst i'm going to be more careful i'll still be able to buy components from B&K as long as they are for existing projects. 




> Good luck, and remember to have fun as well!


I'm already looking forwards to having the massive amount of unfinished models i got sitting around diminishing. 

OKay time for the next part of the update, some WIP shots today.

First my lootas, they're not finished. I'm probabley going to go back and do some work on their massive guns in the next few weeks so they look more polished. I'm more or less happy with their overall appearance but there are gaps that i now have the plasticard to fix properly.

View attachment 11817
View attachment 11818

View attachment 11820
View attachment 11821

View attachment 11822
View attachment 11823

View attachment 11824
View attachment 11825


The one without a gun will be linked to the massive cannon like a HW team with his buddy holding the lever. 

A wip nob
View attachment 11826
View attachment 11827


And another finished grot.
View attachment 11828


So that's where i am at the moment, with luck i should have a bundle of grot complete in the next few days. We'll see.


----------



## zxyogi

First time i have soiled my eyes on a Xeno thread.......looks like there is some cleansing to be done in Cove!! :laugh:

Nice work and some cool mods!! 
:wink:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

zxyogi said:


> First time i have soiled my yes on a Xeno thread.......looks like there is some cleansing to be done in Cove!! :laugh:
> 
> Nice work and some cool mods!!
> :wink:


Cheers man, yeah, seems that Cove is so grotty and nasty that it doesn't get purged fo greenskins very often. It's a perfect breeding ground.

Oh while i'm here i may as well add this grot just finished. That's 2 of the 4 infantry that i need to do this week. Maybe i cna get ahead of my targets straight away.
View attachment 11845


Vehicular units: 5 Infantry models: 70


----------



## xenobiotic

Some of those Lootas have weapons that are a little too huge and bulky for my taste but I like the static gun with lever pulling ork next to it 

It's also nice to see you reusing the old ork miniatures from past editions. Brings back my memories when I was little and used to sit on the GW webpage and fantasize about the cool armies you could make (chequered orks everywhere!), those where the days!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

xenobiotic said:


> Some of those Lootas have weapons that are a little too huge and bulky for my taste but I like the static gun with lever pulling ork next to it


yeah i'm not sure about a few of the ones with them strapped onto their back, might make some modifications to them. i like the sentinel one most but it needs a lot of work on the actual sentinel.

First here is another finiished grot, i know that means that i only managed to get 2 complete out of my 4 last week, i've been working onf my superheavies the most with the reasoning that once they are complete then it'll be a massive weight off off my mind. 
View attachment 12002
View attachment 12003


Still i managed to get these two guys started, only base coats and a couple of highlights at the moment but you get the idea.
View attachment 12004
View attachment 12005


Also i finished the arm on Happy. Well finished the basic colours pre weathering and freehandinfg anyway. There will probabley be another highlight applied to the yellow to bring it more in line with the head too. i also started on his body, whilst it doesn't look like much this is actually 5 coats of yellow and there are still a few areas where it'll need some more. I'll probabley do some more on these and then get the red ink on to see how it compares to the yellow tones on the other sections i've finished.
View attachment 12006
View attachment 12007

View attachment 12008

Finally my bomber.
I've studded the bottom of the first wing and done a little bit of work on the greenstuff flames (not pictured) as well as adding the pins to it that i will need for some of the crew to be able to hold on.
The second wing has had it's studding started as well as having a lot of armour plates added to it and the engines completed.
I ran out of propellors and the meks assured me that a jet engine would work just as well for the missing one.
View attachment 12009
View attachment 12010

View attachment 12011
View attachment 12012


----------



## Viscount Vash

Happy is coming along well Grim as is the bommer.

Great to see this making good progess makes me want to stop mucking about with Tomb Kings and get back with the gubbinz n gitz.

It's brilliant to watch all the old minis getting some love.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Viscount Vash said:


> Happy is coming along well Grim as is the bommer.
> 
> Great to see this making good progess makes me want to stop mucking about with Tomb Kings and get back with the gubbinz n gitz.
> 
> It's brilliant to watch all the old minis getting some love.


Thanks vash, most of the models that i have left to paint are now older models, i've got a scattering of new uns but basic boys wise i have 3 that are post gorkamorka and the rest are mostly rogue trader models. 

Okay i had something of a scare this week when i realised that the campaign that i have been waiting to start is actually starting on Thursday and i'm still short a Big Mek and Trukk for my army. Neither of them has even been built...aarrrggg. Unfortunately this means that my focus this week has been diverted to construction, specifically of these two models. 
Here is where i am so far, the mek is nearly complete, i just need to add some smoke coming out of the end of his burner and work out what to do with the KFF. I'm thinking i have a spare trailer here from the old IG heavy weapons, i might mount it on that and have some grots pushing it. That way It doesn'toverpower the mek and i can remove it if i've not paid for the wargear. It can also double for an objective marker if i'm not using the KFF.

View attachment 12165
View attachment 12166

View attachment 12167


The trukk i showed pictures of before, it's a modified puma model that i've since added a lot of plasticard to to bulk out and give a more defined shape. The only issue i'm having is that i must have made a mistake somewhere with my measurements becasue the wheels that i was going to use for the front of the vehicle no longer fit. If i sit them naturaly then the tracks raise off of the ground, if i force them in line with the tracks i'll need to remove the mud guard from the front which is a major modification. I'll need to mull over this for a while. The flat side panels will be broken up more witrh individual plates but i want to get th structural work finished first and that measn coming up with an idea to fix the wheels. 

Suggestions? 

View attachment 12168
View attachment 12169

View attachment 12170
View attachment 12171


Now if u remember i was behind on my painting last time we spoke. Badly behind. 
Well this should make up for it a bit.

View attachment 12172
View attachment 12173

View attachment 12174
View attachment 12175

View attachment 12177
View attachment 12178


And finally this guy.
View attachment 12180


Wait that looks weird...why is he in that strange pose? Wait a moment, what happens if i stand him next to that other strangely posed grot i had?

View attachment 12181


Well....you would almost think i planned it that way. 

Vehicular units: 5 Infantry models: 77


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Guess what? Another grot.

View attachment 12182


That brings me up to a nice round 10 finished models and i'm 2 days into week 3. I have 2 more models to paint this week one of which will probabley need to be my big mek. i might try for the runtherd at the same time as my grots appear to me multiplying at a terrifying rate. 

Vehicular units: 5 Infantry models: 78


----------



## Waizer

my first post here 

I've been on these forums a few weeks now mostly using them as a guide on how to play or what to buy for an ork army, but this thread I thought deserved a response.

Wow is all I can say.

Its inspiring to see what is capable if you put your mind to it and I truly hope one day I have a thread like this, but as I've only been painting for 2 weeks and have not done 1 mod I think that may be a long time off 

Keep up the good work, I'm looking forward to the next update, and possibly BR's from your campaign


----------



## Yakashia

looking good buddy.

I think this campaign is going to be great, for both playing and table-top look alone.

Its just a shame that these lovely models you have painted are going to be taken off the table due to the might of tau fire power ;P


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Waizer said:


> my first post here
> 
> I've been on these forums a few weeks now mostly using them as a guide on how to play or what to buy for an ork army, but this thread I thought deserved a response.
> 
> Wow is all I can say.
> 
> Its inspiring to see what is capable if you put your mind to it and I truly hope one day I have a thread like this, but as I've only been painting for 2 weeks and have not done 1 mod I think that may be a long time off
> 
> Keep up the good work, I'm looking forward to the next update, and possibly BR's from your campaign


First off welcome to the Community  . 

Secondly thanks very much, i'm trying really hard to improve my models and the feedback i get from this forum has helped me massively. My advise to you would be to start up a log as soon as you can. You will be surprised how much the advise from people on here will speed up the learning progress, both in painting techniques and brainstorming for conversions. 
The idea to build a bommer was largely inspired by viscount vash's custom builds and later by aardvark's gallery of kitbashes for example. 

As far as the campaign is concerned it's quite a large undertaking to record, i will try my best but it involves 10 other players including Yakashia there. I may do a dedicated campaign update with information on the rules we are using etcetera and map images. i might do a campaign update each month with information on how i'm stomping on Yakashia's little blue fish men with my big green hobnail boots. 

Only a minor update today, though i might add another one later depending on how much i get finished. I've decided to use a different highlighting technique on Big Mek Whirlygit. As he's going to be my commander for sections of the campaign i want him to look more impressive and whilst i'm happy with the washing, highlighting method i have used for each of the other models it's just not going to cut it with him. 
Instead i'm going to try a top down highlighting technique as shown in here and here. 

I've already stated using it and here is where i am so far. 

View attachment 12217
View attachment 12218


I might have needed to use a little bit more of the lighter green skin tones on the underside but then i really want him to look dark and gnarled.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay time for an update. 
I've made good headway since my last update having nearly finished my KFF. It was so big that i've mounted it on a seperate base with its own grot mechanics to keep it going, i'll post a picture of it when it's completely done. 

I've also finished the work on my third trukk, conversion wise anyway. 
View attachment 12263
View attachment 12264

View attachment 12265
View attachment 12266

View attachment 12267

The more i look at it the less i like the rear wheels, it's already got tracks on the back part but initially looked boring at the back. Tje armour plates i've added make it more interesting and now i thing those huge wheels are surplus to requirements. Plus they increase the footprint of my vehicle in games terms making it block routes. Don't be surprised if it has no back wheels once it's done. 

The other suggestion i've recieved is to add a dozer blade to the front because it looks flmsy. I'm not too sure on the idea, what do you think?

The Campaign started today. 
Four of the 11 gamers, including myself, got together to start the ruckas. With Tau, Space wolves, Blood angels and Orks represented we had a nice mix for the first session and the fact that our 500 point lists were locked for now meant that there was no faffing around with army lists before we started. Also all games in this phase are to be played as a pitched battle set up and modified Annihilation rules are in effect. Instead of killpoints we are using a modified set of victory points rules with each unit being worth their points value in victory points. If a unit is taken below half strength then your opponent is awarded half of the unit's points value. If the unit is wiped out then your opponent is awarded the full points value. If the total difference in victory points is less than 5% of the total number of points put on the field (in this case 500 points per side 1000 points total. 5% of 1000 is 50 points) then the game is a draw. 


*Game 1*
For the first match of the day the Two Suns Enclave fought against Captain Harrison's blood angels

This game swung one way and then the other throughout, the low number of troops on the blood angels side meant that every casualty caused by the tau plasma fire was a grievous wound. The blood angels devestator squad was wiped out through mass railrifle fire and fusion blaster rounds whilst the space marine whirlwind and assualt squads destroyed two firewarrior teams and took out a battlesuit team. 

Then disaster struck the tau as their deepstriking commander failed to arrive on target twice. The first failure delayed his approach but the second one landed him in an area covered in ruins and a heavy landing was the Xeno commander removed as a casualty before he had even arrived. In the end two assault marines, a whirlwind and captain Harrison survived the battle on the blood angels side. Only two single battlesuits still lived on the Tau side. 
In the end the Angels of death won by just over 100 points and the Tau were pushed back. 

*Game 2*
Game 2 was a short Affair with the Two Suns enclave meeting The Bloodied Wolves of wolf lord Hardy.

Early on the long fangs of the space wolves killed the tau commander with a well placed missile. The grey hunters followed up this sucess by sending a two man battlesuit team to their deaths and the wolf scouts pinning a squad of firewarriors in place with their sniper rifles. 

The return fire crippled the long fangs leaving only a single survivor, the same missile launcher armed wolf. He quickly prooved his worth by lanching a frag missile into a squad of fire warriors and causing 6 casualties to the 8 man unit. The surviors promptly fled the field. The grey knights moved forwards and fired at the pinned fire warriors causing a handful more casualties.

In a fit of rage the Tau general decided enough was enough and charged his remaining battlesuits into the wolf scouts and the last few firewarriors into the grey hunters. The ensuing combat was short lived with the wolfs dragging their quarry to the ground and ripping them appart. By the end of turn three there was not a single Tau model left on the board. This game took less than 30 mins including time to set up the board. 

*Game 3*
Game 3 was between the bruised Two Suns enclave and Whirlygits speedboys.

The early turns looked good for the Tau with one truck being shaken and blocking the only easy rout for the others behind it. Rather then sit around waiting the other trucks risked immobilisation by driving through a rsection of ruins. One of the Tau battlesuits fell foul of an incredibly acurate rocket shot from one of the truck's built in weapons before the remaining tau guns knocked out one Truck followed by another and left the ork boys continuing the game on foot. Fortunately all of the boys passed their pinning tests and a use of the waaagh special rule caught two flamer/burst cannon equipped battlesuits out and they were battered to the ground. 

The other units recieved several wounds as they marched towards the enemy lines, peppering the two remaining battlesuits (plasma/fuzion) with firepower to little effect. Sensing that the time for bold decisions was near the firewarrior squads both moved forwards and rapid fired their guns at the dwindling greenskins. One squad of Choppa boys was reduced to only it's nob who passed his leadership test. Unfortunately the boys held firm and barreled into the firewarrior squads, the shoota boys accidentally ending up with a member in base contact with both squads. The fight was short and bloody with one unit being reduced to two members and fleeing, the other took only two casualties but failed to escape the greenskins and were put to blade. 

The game was now a matter of damage control for the Tau with the commander and his last remaining plasma/fusion suiter backed into a corner with angry greenskins closing in. In a valiant attempt to stop the tide the battlesuit stepped forwards after firing and charged into the unit containing the bigmek. Alas it wasn't to be and he could cause no damage before the boys dragged him down and started looting his armour. 

Commander Two Suns managed to gun down the last surviving nob from the Slugga boys before he got cannonaded with shoota fire and charged by the rest of the ork army. 

*Game 4*
I missed a large portion of this game and might update it later after chacking some of the facts from the players.
This was a match off between blood angels and space wolves. 

The match started with a massive shootout between the long fangs and blood angels devestators, a shootout which the krak missiles of the angels and the whirlwind missiles managed to win. Soon after, the blood angels assault squad hammered into the wolf scouts and wiped them out. Captain harrison wandered across the board trying desperately to get into combat. 

Unfortunately the assault squad got there first and bounced off of the grey hunter pack that had been bolstered by the wolf lord. They were wiped out by the swing of the wolflord's powrfist. Captain harrison met a similar fate when the grey hunters charged out to meet him and took him down hard. Unfortunately they had now left themselves open to the massed firepower of the Devestators and whirlwind who blasted away at thm as they crossed the open. The wolves started to return fire as they advanced on the enemy but were massively outgunned at this range and lost enough troops to bring them below half strength. The game ended before they ever reached their opponent and the sons of sanguinius had secured their second victory of the day. at the end of the first day the scores look like this. 

Army Points games
Harrisons blood angels 6 2
The Bloodied Wolves 4 2
Whirlygits speedboys 3 1
Two Suns enclave 3 3 
The doom wing 0 0
The Damned legion 0 0
The Hydra Swarm 0 0
The 109th Cadian "ghosts" 0 0
Hive fleet Behemoth 0 0
The sword of damocles 0 0
The Sons of Macragge 0 0 



That's all for now.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Maybe a cowcatcher or snow plough bit o gubbinz would do it?

I'm having a little trouble gauging the scale a little with just the Ork Artillery wheels as a reference point.

Lose those wheels, they are way off the mark and as you already suspect throw it all out of balance. ( Save them for a nice big Battlewagon or Skulhamma ).
Maybe some nice thin wheels made up much like larger versions of the artillery wheels would look sweet.

Apart from those wheels its great and I love the overall look.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Time for some more work on my Trukk.

View attachment 12285
View attachment 12286

View attachment 12287
View attachment 12288


I've removed those rear wheels and i'll probabley add some armour plates to cover up the damage that the axeks have done but i don't think it really needs any more than that. 

Painting is pretty crap at the moment but it's only the first coat and i've not tried to make it even really so that's to be expected. 

I've added an ork and actual ork truck model to the picture for scaling purposes and i'm about to start playing around with the plow/ram/cowcatcher/gubbins on the front. 

So far here are some of the references that i am using to come up with a design.


























Now when u mentioned cow catchers and snow plows it imediately reminded me of an old toy i used to have. How i wish i still had it, it would make an awesome kitbash. 
It was one of these.








The plow on the front was the best part, maybe i'll see if i can combine some of the real life plow shapes to this one and see what i get.


----------



## Waizer

looks quite good so far the trukk, I agree with what you said aswell the wheels did look a little big 

For the plow, and this is my own personal preference I like the 2nd one shown.










Maybe lose the side plows though that are sticking out for the same reason you removed the big wheels.

To me it feels more "orky" than the rest, but as I said thats ust my own personal preference


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Waizer said:


> looks quite good so far the trukk, I agree with what you said aswell the wheels did look a little big
> 
> For the plow, and this is my own personal preference I like the 2nd one shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe lose the side plows though that are sticking out for the same reason you removed the big wheels.
> 
> To me it feels more "orky" than the rest, but as I said thats ust my own personal preference


Yeah see i like them all for different reasons, i might try a couple of mock ups in different designs and see what people think. We'll have to see.

I been painting tonight rather than modleling, so unfortunately there are no updated shots of the trukk. I did however manage to finishe off my Big Meks kustom force feild generator and his two grot assistants. The one with the drill is called Mowf and the hammer weilding snotling is called Spud. Big mek Whirlygit likes to keep a snotling nearby so that he can feed it into tight spaces and free up jams.

View attachment 12291
View attachment 12292

View attachment 12293
View attachment 12294


I also did some work on whirlygit himself though he still has a fair few hours of work to go before he's finished.

View attachment 12295
View attachment 12296

View attachment 12297


----------



## Maligant

Aah da Orkz. So much craziness in a single army that the enemy's logic centres just shut down in sympathy.

Some nice models there, read through and enjoying the sheer orkiness that comes out of throwing something together at random and seeing what happens, what works and what doens't, and then doing it all over again.


----------



## aquatic_foible

I really rather enjoy this thread, sir. Some of the older Ork models you've been showing some love to are making me all nostalgic! 

Also, you're scratch-building skills are most impressive!


----------



## lokis222

fantastic job! 

how did you grime up your trukks that i saw in the earlier pics? it looked great. is it just a kind of basing material?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

@Maligant : Thanks mate, i been trying to get a nice mix of models in the army. somehow it just seems wrong to me to try and regiment ork armies.

@aquatic_foible: Thanks, you should enjoy the next few eeks then as i still have nearly 20 rogue trader boys that need finishing off, models coming up range from both fantasy and 40k as well. There is an old heroquest goblin on the chopping board atm about to have a firearm transplant. I'm glad you like the scratch builds, would you believe that the trukk with rocket launcher is the first vehicle that i've attempted to make almost soley from plasticard? 

@lokis222: Cheers for the comments and rep i'm glad you are enjoying it. The grime was done by mixing a hard sand with a small amount of pva so that the sand fromed into clumps but was still possible to paint on. it wasn't applied until after the rest of the model was painted and was painted seperately, i'll probabley do a step by step if anyone is interested once i've finished my current WIP trukk. PS if you liked Slasher you should wait to see what i've got planned for some of my flash gits Nobs.

Okay it's been a few days since the last update. i don't have any pictures to show you but rest assured i am still painting. Thanks to some serious insomnia (i didn;t sleep at all between saturday and sunday) i've not done any more work on the big mek. I've been too tired to focus and don't wanna risk ruining his paint job by rushing so i've been basecoatign a heap of other models instead. Models where it won't matter too much if i go over the lines as i can come back and tidy em later. I should be able to update on thursday and with luck i should once again be able to catch up with my painting. The astute amongst you will note that i am now 2 models behind target and need to have a vehicle and 4 more models finished to hit this weeks target. 
That means that if i don't get 6 models and a vehicle done i am behind on my first month...that's something i really don't wanna happen. I might try to blits through a load of the rogue trader models i have as they are all ready basecoated and i could probabley get about 10 of em done in a day. We'll see. Whirlygit is still a priority and i still have a handful of other boys a that i need to get done for the campaign i am playing. 
Wish me luck.


----------



## Waizer

gl m8 with the next few days 

that kff looks awesome, looking forward to the next lot of pics


----------



## lokis222

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> The grime was done by mixing a hard sand with a small amount of pva so that the sand fromed into clumps but was still possible to paint on. it wasn't applied until after the rest of the model was painted and was painted seperately, i'll probabley do a step by step if anyone is interested once i've finished my current WIP trukk.


Very. I have a bunch of trukks, but they are far too clean.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

> gl m8 with the next few days
> 
> that kff looks awesome, looking forward to the next lot of pics


Thanks dude, also it seems your wait is now over. 



> Very. I have a bunch of trukks, but they are far too clean


Okay, depending on how my painting goes today you may see an update on this today or it might not happen till tomorrow night. I still need to paint that truck up 

Time for an update folks, i've i was pretty busy the last couple of nights and i should be even more busy in the next few hours. I'm off today and my plan is to spend all day painting...yay :biggrin: :yahoo:

However before i start on that marathon i have some models that i painted over the last few days, well one of them i've been working on for almost every painting session for nearly a week.

View attachment 12369
View attachment 12370

View attachment 12371


Anyway, here are two more boys completed. You'll notice that they are a different colour scheme to my other boys, that's because i've already painted all of the infantry models i need for my speed freaks section of my army and these guys will be part of my feral orks section. My ferals may well end up being fielded as a green wave apocalypse formation depending on how it goes, so i'm planning on bulking them out with a shartton more chopper boys to get the job done. Untill that happens however i'm just going to field them as a sprawling chopper boy unit. 

I'm playing with the idea of fielding a shooter boy wave in the same way. 200 feral ork boys...bitchin.

And the one you've all been waiting for, Big Mek Whirlygit. This guy has taken me nearly 20 hours total painting time to get the highlight effect i was after. For some reason i didn't think to take a picture of him stood next to the KFF i built for him. I'm not gonna talk about him too much, i'll leave it for you guys to give any C&C you wanna give instead . 
View attachment 12372
View attachment 12373

View attachment 12374
View attachment 12375

View attachment 12376


----------



## Waizer

wow Whirlygit looks amazing 

Love the weapon looks v snazzy


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

okay minor update. Painting was not flowing as freely as i would have hoped today. i at least wanted to get my truck or 3 more infantry finished but it just hasn't happened. 11 hours of painting and i'm still behind schedual, i might have a brief respite and see if i can get into something else, i want my truck finished but it's proving to be too much of a chore. 

View attachment 12384
View attachment 12385

I've only taken pictures of this side of the vehicle because this is the only side that is more or less finished, the back is nearly done and the rest is at least basecoated but tbh i would have hoped to get further along.

Here are some mock ups for the different dozer blades for the front, atm their made of card and once i've decided on a final one they will be remade in plasticard and properly detailed. At the least i'm going to need props to help some of them hold their shape. 
Place your votes 
View attachment 12386
View attachment 12387

View attachment 12388
View attachment 12389

View attachment 12391


----------



## lokis222

that first one looks badass.


----------



## Azwraith

agreed first or the one immediately below it.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay time for a minor non trukk related update. After being disappointed with how much i managed to get done yesturday and sulking a little bit, the missus gave me a slap round the ear and told me to 
"stop being a baby and paint something else if it's causing you so much trouble".

She had a point, i was so caught up on how long the vehicle was taking i had completely ignored the other models that i could be working on. 

So after she went to bed i did some work on a couple of the guys that are sat on my desk and came up with these. 

View attachment 12398
View attachment 12399

View attachment 12400
View attachment 12401

View attachment 12402


The one with the big shoota was more or less completely painted beforehand but i decided i needed to convert his gun a little so that it was better balanced and had a handle for the other hand to hold onto. The other one i was literally starting from just the skin tones. He's a little weird, the only rank and file orl model i've found that has hair and eyebrows, he also seems to have an officers cane....very strange. I managed to get both of these finished in about an hour and a half where it took me a whole day on my trukk. Sigh, now i wish i'd focussed on infantry all day yesturday instead.

Oh i haven't added totals to this for a few posts

Edit: I'll wait until some more people have thrown in their 5c before making a decision on the dozerblade, it's not like i'm in danger of finishing the paint job and needing it done quickly after all.

Vehicular units: 5 Infantry models: 83


----------



## Waizer

even though I said I liked 3 before seeing a mock up I am more drawn to 1 now that I can see it on the model.

And to quote your own signature m8,
"If the journey was easy then the destination is worthless.- Saint Sabbat"

You're doing great m8 and the models look amazing, don't lose heart because you hit a rough patch


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Waizer said:


> even though I said I liked 3 before seeing a mock up I am more drawn to 1 now that I can see it on the model.
> 
> And to quote your own signature m8,
> "If the journey was easy then the destination is worthless.- Saint Sabbat"
> 
> You're doing great m8 and the models look amazing, don't lose heart because you hit a rough patch


Cheers for the pep talk Waizer, i'm not giving up. For a start i'm not going to let that little blue fishman Yakashia win our bet on who could get their army done by the cut off date. 

Besides it feels good to be making progress even if i hit a snag now and then. 

So first things first, the truck. I'm probabaley going to go with the first design, it's the one i was leaning towards even before the mock ups but the fact that you guys agree with what my gut is telling me has more or less cemented my decision. I've still not done any more work on the vehicle so i'm still behind as far as completed vehicles go for the first month but i have a plan for this that i will detail in a moment. 
View attachment 12456
View attachment 12457


For now here is another finished model, the nob that i was working on a while bakc and didn't finish. This means that all of my core speed freek units have their their nobs completed. As far as my freeks go i still need some nobs to act as a bodyguard for my big mek, i need to paint 2 more shoota boys though i can't find the models i had prepped for this atm, as soon as i find them they'll be bumped to the top of the painitning list. Appart from that i need to get my grubby mits on two more trucks though they will wait untill after i've finished painting the models i already have. I'll see what i still have in my bits box once the bomber is finished. 


Well that's about it for today except for a fe......whoa!! wait a cotton picking minute what's this i've found?
View attachment 12458
View attachment 12459

It appears to be five finished boys...2 sluggas and 3 shootas. But that would mean i'm ahead of the game. I've finished this week's models and i've made a start on next week's.

Not contented i've already started basecoating the other three infantry for next week. which leads me around to the explaination that i was headed for. 

I'm off of work for a week on monday, so i intend to spend two full days working on the warmachines of my army, wether this be the truck, stompa or bomma will all depend on my mood at the time but i'm hoping i can make some serious headway. To be able to focus like this i'll need to be clear of other distractions like having to get infantry done. That said i'll still need to paint crew for a lot of the vehicles...these might wait untill after i've hit the end of the challenge as i've not even constructed a lot of them let alone painted them, i've also not added them to my targets list and they would probabley
add another 10 infantry to my targets at least. 2 for the trukk, 3 for the stompa and a full crew for the bomma....sigh.... Well we shall see how it goes shan't we.


Vehicular units: 5 Infantry models:89


----------



## Waizer

nice progress made there 
looking forward to seeing what gets done next with all that time avail


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

A minor update with the possibilty of a larger one tonight. With luck i should be able to include finished shots of my truck and a step by step on my muddying technique. For now i need to update my progress on the other models i was working on. 
First off is a grot, problem is that this makes my grot unit 21 strong with only a single runtherd. Fortunately i've got a plan to deal with this at least in a temporary sense. I can't show you though as it'll spoil a surprise. :wink:
View attachment 12602
View attachment 12603

View attachment 12604


As a bonus, the first person who can identify where this grot has come from gets a full 7 rep points. Note that both of his weapons have been changed and he has been rebased but apart from that he is unmodified. 

The other two i got done are for my feral ork slugga boys. I had some greenstuff knocking around after i modelled something else and so decided that i would add fur pelts to some of the boys. Now i made the mistake of asking my missus what pelts i should try to paint on them and rather then suggesting something like bears or wolves or even leopards she decided that i should attempt weasel and badger pelts. INspirational. 
Here are the pictures i was working off of. 

Weasel








View attachment 12608
View attachment 12606


And Badger









View attachment 12607
View attachment 12609

View attachment 12605


I'm not massively happy with badger's pelt but it's a pretty tricky effect to get. Well that's all for now. Speak to you later.

Vehicular units: 5 Infantry models:91


----------



## Waizer

I like both the pelts, look pretty snazzy.

Looking forward to seeing that muddying up technique guide and seeing the large update


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay ladies and gents its update time.

I apologise for the long delay in this and i also apologise that this update isn't even close to being as large as i wanted it to be. Real life has kinda gotten in the way of my painting schedual and unless i do something trully amazing i am now quite a long way behind. 4 infantry and a vehicle after i finish this update if i remember correctly. I'm more or less feeling that my target is out of reach at the moment, there is just too much happeneing in real life that is conflicting with my hobby time, unless i cna find a way of staying awake indefinately (if somone thinks they have discovered a way to do this i will volunteer to be a guinea pig) it is going to be impossible for me to find the time to keep this log updated on a regular basis. 

I'm not going to let the whole thing die, it just might not be as regular as it was before and i'm feeling that the completion target is now unobtainable. My bomber alone is going to take tens of hours to complete and i had hoped to get ahead of the game with my week holiday but it's just not happened. 

With that little moan out of the way and off of my chest i actually feel better. Now that i've resigned that i'm not going to hit target i feel more free to work on other models and give myself a break from the greenskins, i have a handful of inquisitor mini's that i might look into getting built for example. 
Before i do that though here are the shots of my now completed ork trukk, still minus crew.
View attachment 12830
View attachment 12831

View attachment 12832


This is what it looks like before it was muddied but there are rather a lot of images for that tutorial so i will double post so that i have room for them. 
*
Battle Report*
Also included in this post, i feel i should point out that my boys fought another game in our ongoing campaign and lost. My opponent was fielding a vehicle heavy 500 point legion of the damned army and the special rules which we have for army sleection at this stage meant that my boys were massively outgunned. in the first turn two of my three trucks were destroyed, one by a heavy bolter armed razorback and one by a lucky hit from a whirlwind. in my turn my surviving unit of boys pulled forwards and tried to get their vehicle into cover. The ploy failed as the enemy dreadnought trashed that as well. 

My now footslogging army moved forwards, big mek whirlygit's boys unleashing a hail of fire at the single five man tac unit and taking 2 down. Badklaw's slugger boys who had gotten closest before their vehicle died charged forwards and made it into combat with one of the razerbacks, yes you read that right, i was facing a 500 point army which included 2 razorbacks, 1 whirlwind and a dreadnought. Badklaw managed to junk the enemy tank and then consolidated into some ruins for cover. Tuffdreg's slugger boys unit was pinned this turn and so held back whilst Whirlygit's shoota boys continued to pour fire into the tac marines to little effect. 

Shooting in the marine turn resulted in me losing several of Badklaw's lads and they failed their morale check, fleeing back towards my line. A single kill from the tac marines meant that they were now below 50% and wouldn't be coming back. In my next turn my shootas advanced and once again fired on the only unit they could hurt, the tac marines, again to no avail (the single hq for the army, a terminator armoured chaplain, had joined the unit and was always the first to have wounds allocated to him.) 

Tuffdreg's boys moved up and started their long slog across the dead zone in the centre of the board. 

The enemy turn saw Whirlygit and his boys taking fire and breaking, fleeing in the same manner of their slugga boy bretheren and heading for my baseline, with only the big mek and a single boy left they wouldn't be able to rally. 

To add insult to injury my only operational unit became pinned for a second time by the whirlwind and took cover. Losing several of their number they managed to pass their leadership test and continued the fight even after 2 turns of being shot at by the enemy army. 
SIx of the origional twelve man unit made it into the ruins where badklaw's lads had bottled it and even in cover they lost another 3 boys to the combined fire. 

Sensing that it was all down to him now Tuffdreg once again passed his leadership test and managed to roll well for his difficult terrain test. With the two remiaining boys of his unit he charged the whirlwind and ripped it apart with his powerklaw, one of his boys dying n the explosion. The victory was short lived as his consolidation could not take him back into cover and he and his remaining boy were gunned down by combined fire from the dreadnought and razerback. 

So that was the end of that. With their xeno foes dispatched the damned legionairs vanished into the ether, taking their wounded and dead with them.


Vehicular units = 6 Infantry models = 91


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Ok as promissed here is my muddying up technique which i've applied to all of my vehicles so far.

Ok for this method you will need:
basing sand,
pva glue,
a mixing pot that you don't mind ruining,
a mixing stick,
a rough brush,
chaos black, snakebite leather and devlan mud.
View attachment 12833


1: Pour a measure of pva into the mixing pot and pour in a generous helping of sand. You'll want the mix to be thick and claggy, thick enough that it doesn't run off of the mixing stick when you pull it out of the gloop.
View attachment 12834
View attachment 12835

View attachment 12836


2: Put the vehicle to be muddied somewhere where you won't damage your working surface. Do not put the model on papaer unless you want the model to be carrying around excerpts from the daily mail with it for the rest of it's life.

3: Generously glob your mixture onto areas of the vehicle where you want mud to have built up, remember that you might lose some of the material when it's dried up so don't be too stingy.
View attachment 12837
View attachment 12838



4: Relax for a while, your pva will need to set for probabley more than 24 hours on a cold day. A nice hot sunny day will take a lot of time off of it, mine took 3 hours in bright sunshine. Spend some time chilling in the garden with the pets.
View attachment 12839


5: Once the sand is dried it will look like this. 
View attachment 12840

Take your rough brush and rub it over the mudded sections, this'll get rid of any extra material that is still loose and strengthen your painting surface. The first coat of paint you will need to do is chaos black as an undercoat, i didn't take a picture of mine because i have black sand and it looks eactly the same.

6: Apply a coat of snakebite leather to the blackened sand, also make sure that you get the leather on any areas of black that were spilled slightly over the edges.
View attachment 12841


7: Once dry, coat in devlan mud, again make sure you get any snakebike which is over the edges. 
View attachment 12842


8: As a final layer highlight the brown with a light drybrush of more snakebite. The mud will have darkened the rest of the paint anyway. 
View attachment 12843


9: Et voila. One (or two in this case) perfectly muddied up vehicles ready for battle.
View attachment 12844


----------



## aquatic_foible

+rep for the mud tutorial, sir. I've been looking for this kind of thing for my Krieg...

It's always nice to see retro models popping up, and your scratch built trukks are awesome!


----------



## Diatribe1974

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Okay i kinda ruined my last attempt to make a PL about these boys with crappy pictures that took hours to load. I've taken some new shots which i think do the mini's more justice and i'm going to try doing it a little differently.
> 
> Grimzag's Ork building rules
> 1: Firstly i'm gonna try Vash's method of updating this log, no updates without a finished model to show pics of.
> 2: Grimzag will not be able to buy any more orks untill he has finished all of the ones he still has
> 3: For every vehicular unit painted, ten foot models must be completed.
> 4: Every unit must include some freehand work with the exception of grots. Even if it is only a simple dags design.
> 
> Thems the rules so here's the first models, i'm probabley going to spend the first few posts just getting a couple of complete units displayed though i'll include work in progress on things i am working on too.
> View attachment 8506
> 
> 
> View attachment 8507
> 
> 
> View attachment 8508
> 
> 
> View attachment 8509
> 
> 
> This model was bought from ebay and had some conversion already done to it before i got my hands on it, it's been built and rebuilt at least 4 times including one conversion that was a massive tower housing speakers and a tape player. The batteries ran out on the player and i hadn't designed it in such a way that they could be changed.
> 
> The 3d faces on the front and side door were present on the model when i bought it as were the customised side sponsons and front cannon.
> 
> The tower, armour plating and grot lobba deck are all my own work and were made from a selection of parts including an origional landraider, a rhino, some circuit board and some wire mesh.
> 
> I'm going to paint a talley of kills inside the walls of the grot lobba spot to track how many enemy they kill with it. Currently they have three though i've not added their marks.
> 
> 
> Vehicular units: 1 Infantry models: 0
> 
> Grot lobba kills: 3 (2 SM Scouts, 1 Tac marine)
> 
> Edit:If somone can tell me how to put thumbnails of pics on here it would be much appreciated


DAMN! Look at all that red. I bet that bad boy goes freakin' FAAAAAAAST, eh?

Other than that, it looks great. +Rep


----------



## TheReverend

man there is some really awesome stuff going on here. Love teh tanks, and your green stuff skills are amazing!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

aquatic_foible said:


> +rep for the mud tutorial, sir. I've been looking for this kind of thing for my Krieg...
> 
> It's always nice to see retro models popping up, and your scratch built trukks are awesome!


Glad i could help, thanks. I never used to like plasticard but using it is really starting to grow on me. 
Thanks for the comment 



Diatribe1974 said:


> DAMN! Look at all that red. I bet that bad boy goes freakin' FAAAAAAAST, eh?
> 
> Other than that, it looks great. +Rep


I've clocked it at nought to 54mph in 3 seconds if i tie it to my cat's tail. :grin:

thanks for the kind words. 



TheReverend said:


> man there is some really awesome stuff going on here. Love teh tanks, and your green stuff skills are amazing!


Thanks, i was looking thorugh one of the apocalypse books recently and realised that if i painted up another looted wagon i would have the bassis of a Tanka mob apocalypse formation. I've still got some old rhino chasis knocking around that i could add to the mob with. 


Time for a minor update. nothing new really, i just took some shots of a couple of the units that i've completed since this log started. I've only been posting them as seperate models untill now and figured that flashing them as units would be cool. I've also painted each unit with a different colour rim to their base so i can tell the squad members apart of they end up mobbed together. 
I'm probabley going to add these pictures to my army sheet.

First up is.....
*Badklaw's mob*
Badklaw seems to be very good at getting to the enemy first though his track record for staying there once he does make contact is not so impressive. He's happily smash his way through most targets but once he's had his fill of bashing will almost always be the first one to leg it. 

View attachment 12865


*Tuffdreg's Mob*
Tuffdreg seems to have notoriously bad luck with actually getting into the fight quickly, usually his truck ends up breaking down or being launched away from the fight, much to the hilarity of the other bous in the warband. He does however have a reliable streak, pure stubbornness keeping him in the fight when other Nobs would have fled. As such he tends to manage a last minute heroics pretty well even if he has very few boys left once he's finished. His biggest kill so far is a hive tyrant. 

View attachment 12866


*Grockfog's Mob*
Grockfog has designs on being the next big boss, some say that he is descended directly from Warboss Grimzag's own spore. He has a ruthless attitude but a tendancy for lazyness which means he would rather stay sat in his truck and unleash his firepower from there then go through the trouble of actually running around the battlefield.

View attachment 12867



And here is a shot of the current 500point list i am using in my campaign. Notice the Grockfog is sitting these games out so that Big Mek Whirlygit can ride with his boys.

View attachment 12868


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay minor update, wow two updates in as many days..i must be ill or something. Firstly a minor little thing i noticed. When i was browsing the boards recently i noticed that one of my nobs shares a name with one of the forum users. Mr Grokfog. I wonder if he is a relation of my nob Grockfog.

Firstly after my last post and feeling relaxed that i have decided to drop the whole painting to a time limit i discovered that i was really in the mood to paint now that i didn't have any pressure to get it done. So rather than painting something sensible i started deciding what to do with my bomma. 

The basic premise for the whole thing, background wise, is that my loota boys spent some time at war on a planet which was at ww2 tech level and managed to capture one of their long range bombers. Whilst they've done some moddifying to it it's unddoubtably human in design. 
With this in mind (and trying to uphold the kinda parody/tribute motivation that spawned the idea in the first place,) i looked up some B-17 paint schemes to decide on how i wanted to do my vehicle. There are two main choices.









I can either go camo with a two tone blue/grey belly and green/brown topside or i can go for chrome.

Now at first i was liking the look of the camo style but tbh if i picked out the armour plates in metalics anyway the thing wouldn't have alot of green on it. If i decided to leave them green then i would need to edge them all which is mucho fiddly. Also camo is more in line with blood axes and my boys are meant to be deathskulls. 
In the end i've decided on chrome because it's not something i've painted in large quantities on models before, It will be easier to pick out wethering and exhaust staining, I can get away with blue as a block colour in certain patterns across the hull and wings, i won't have to worry about correctly feathering the line between the two tones and if i feel like it i can play with some active lighting from the engine fire reflecting off of the shiney metal.

So far i've got to this.
View attachment 12938


As well as that i managed to get 2 grots (hmm couple of mistakes on these i've just noticed, i'll take care of them)
View attachment 12939
View attachment 12940


and 3 shoota boys painted.
View attachment 12941


But here is the problem. 
My experimenting with the plane has left me with no silver paint or brown wash. Both are more or less vital to finishing off my models and i'm not sure when i can get into town to replace them so i'm going to be working on completeing construction for the unbuilt models on my list, i've already nearly finished building the second wing and have gotten around to finisheing the skates on the in line skater boy i built sliding down the rail. Maybe i can at least get some base tones on some models. 

Vehicle units= 6 infantry models = 96


----------



## Waizer

love the dozer blade 

Got worried with the large gap from before the 1st of may, glad to see you back


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Waizer said:


> love the dozer blade
> 
> Got worried with the large gap from before the 1st of may, glad to see you back


 
Thanks man. I was having somethign of a breakdown with the boys and needed to relax. As soon as i stopped stressing about them the paint started flowing agian. 

Without fursther ado time for an update. I bought paint yesturday. Woohoo.
So here is where i am on the wing. 
View attachment 12986
View attachment 12987

View attachment 12988
View attachment 12989


NOt finished by any stretch of the imagination but starting to take shape....i need to come up for an icon to represent the Air Orks.

The RAF has








The US Air force has 







or









the germans had








and the russians had










clearly i need a cool logo for my ork airforce...but what...needs more consideration.


----------



## Waizer

progress on that bomber looks amazing.
spent 5 mins thinking of some sort of idea for a logo, but my mind went blank sorry


----------



## Diatribe1974

As for a logo, I suggest painting a bullseye on them. What better way for an ork to taunt their enemy, but by giving them a target (increases the intensity of the fight, eh?)


----------



## Viscount Vash

Logo wise, I used a simplified Evil Sunz symbol but then again I did build my only plane to look like a Zero.

Some of the glyphs might work, Uz, Zag or Wizza would be my first choices.

Wizza being the most apt.







. Meaning, bomb, fall, shell.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3079&highlight=glyphs


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Viscount Vash said:


> Logo wise, I used a simplified Evil Sunz symbol but then again I did build my only plane to look like a Zero.
> 
> Some of the glyphs might work, Uz, Zag or Wizza would be my first choices.
> 
> Wizza being the most apt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Meaning, bomb, fall, shell.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3079&highlight=glyphs


Thing is, i don't want my plane to be evil sunz, i know a lot of my army is but i figure the sunz would have mounted jet engines on the thing. The way i see it is that this is a captured imperial plane which is gonna be part of my loota segment. With that in mind i've kept blue as the additional colour. I'm thinking tat the glyphs (both zag and wizza_ would be ideal for the squadron markings on the tail. In typical B-17's you had a geometric shape to tell which army it was from and then a letter to tell which bombing group in that army it was. A zag glyph with one of the ork numbers would work to tell what army it belongs to and then i could use the wizza and some other numbers to designate which bombing group it is...might include the 'ords glyph to represent groups. 

Hmm maybe i can use a modified deathskullz logo for my Orky Air Force logo.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Time for an update folks.

no painting done so far this week, well that's a lie but it's been minor details on big projects like painting the missiles for my stompa and that's pretty boring. I'll just say that the stompa is looking good, i might even be able to finish him if i have a full day session and the right frame of mind. i'm completed the wing on the bomber including army logo but the pictures havn't come out great so i'll post some new ones later on. 
For now here is some conversion work i've been working on on some of the guys that i still needed to construct from my list. I'm actually running low on built models to paint for my orks...scarey.

First up here is another nob. Built him from odds and ends i had laying around with little or no planning involved aside from deciding to aim his gun to the right a little and pose his head accordingly. All the gaps were then greenstuffed and he is now undercoated.

View attachment 13058
View attachment 13059


Second guy is a little more complex, i needed a second runtherd. and i wanted one with a shock pole. Problem is i already used the single shock pole model i had elsewhere in the army so needed to come up with a new one, i also have used up a lot of the runtherd heads and whilst i was looking through discovered this orge head. What i am discovering with my current method of building nobs is that i end up with tons of spare ogre and ogryn heads knocking around. I wanted to see if i could make them look like orks and decided that if i changed the nose and made the ears a little pointier it could work. please note that this is probably the most detail i've attempted to sculpt before, usually i stick to fabric effects or fur. On the hole i'm pretty happy with the result, he looks a little off but then with such a mix of boys in my army he's not going to really stand out as a freak. i have plenty more heads to practice on.
View attachment 13060


----------



## Viscount Vash

Love the Nob, he looks like he is preparing to beat the stuffing out of some poor unfortunate with that stick bomb, Probably because he failed to shoot him effectively. lol.

The runtherd will probably look quite good once painted, it is difficult to see as a whole because of the contrast between the GS and metal.

Interesting work as always, you have some of the most original Orkyness I have seen.


----------



## Diatribe1974

You know what I want to see an Ork player do?

Convert like 10 Ork boyz into Space Marines. But 100% Ork. So, no, not just taking an Ork head, placing it on a Space Marine body and then painting it up in checkerboard patterns with dabs of red/blue/yellow. But as if the armour BELONGED to them.

That would be cool as hell in my book.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Viscount Vash said:


> Love the Nob, he looks like he is preparing to beat the stuffing out of some poor unfortunate with that stick bomb, Probably because he failed to shoot him effectively. lol.


 The stickbom is actually one of the golfag's ogres clubs, that's why the hand holding it is so massive. Since you mentioned it i've used some GS to get rid if the wood effect at the top of the club so that now it will look like a really brutal stickbom  thanx for the idea. 


> The runtherd will probably look quite good once painted, it is difficult to see as a whole because of the contrast between the GS and metal.


 I've started painting him up and he doesn't look bad, he looks more like an ork then an ogre now which is really the most important thing. Some of the facial sculpting lacks enough definition and i now thing i would have been better off removing the nose guard to the helmet altogether. Ah well you live and learn. 



> Interesting work as always, you have some of the most original Orkyness I have seen.


Thanks man, this really means a lot coming from you.




Diatribe1974 said:


> You know what I want to see an Ork player do?
> 
> Convert like 10 Ork boyz into Space Marines. But 100% Ork. So, no, not just taking an Ork head, placing it on a Space Marine body and then painting it up in checkerboard patterns with dabs of red/blue/yellow. But as if the armour BELONGED to them.
> 
> That would be cool as hell in my book.


Hmmm now you've got the old cogs turning. I do plan to add a selection of loota units at a later date, this could be a great representation of my ard boys, i was already considering butchering a squad of terminators to donate armour to some meganobs. 


Not a real update today but i have been hard at work, with luck i should be able to post an update either tomorrow or wednesday night depending on how much painting i can get done in the mean time. Should be a big update with any luck.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Well obviously whe i said tomorrow or wednesday night i really meant next monday. :blush:
Maybe i'll turn this into my weekly update spot as my paining has calmed down a little. as always i've not got ten as much done as i hoped. I was aiming to have finished happy by now but real life distractions keep getting in the way. here is where he is at the moment, looking good and with only a few minor details to correct, the problem is that on a models like this those "few minor details" are spread across the whole model and could take hours to fix. He also needs some black shading on the metallic areas and work on the lights on his chest. Sigh. The people who bought this model for me are coming on Friday so i'm hoping to have him completed by then.
View attachment 13148
View attachment 13149


second is my bomber wing. I worked out an air force badge i'm happy with and app;lied it. i was going to add squadron markings to the underside but decided that would be too much. 
View attachment 13146
View attachment 13147


Now for my surprise update, when i was playing with my gaming group last week we all decided that we would love to play a huge game where we could all field as many models as we had in our collection. It was only really a pipe dream but then my missus got home and over dinner said "i'm going to be away for a healing weekedn on the weekend of the 10th of July" 
Long term readers may recognise that this is the date i had hoped to have all of my built orks painted by when i was still working on the challenge i set myself. 
After pitchign a weekend long mega battle to the group it's become apparent that the bad guys are woefully outnumbered. I have just over 10000 points of chaos and orks as well as themissus' completed nids. But with 5 space marine players, 1 guard player and a tau player arrayed against us we're outnumbered by nearly 5000 points. 
So i got to thinking that if i built some of the models that i've had knocking around, including partially constructed csm etc i could possibly bumb our total up by a few k. 
After an hour of sifting bits boxes for useful parts and a further 3 hours of building i've manageds to add some 23 orks to my army, including a burner boy, 2 nobs, a big shoota boy and a rokkit launcha. These all still need green stuffing but considering that they were just spare parts until 24 hours ago it's not a bad find. In fact i could probabley build another 15 from other parts i've got but i'm going to hold off for now. here are the new rabble.

View attachment 13150
View attachment 13152

View attachment 13153
View attachment 13154

View attachment 13155
View attachment 13156


So expect a lot of construction over the next few weeks accompanied by some small chases of painting while i try to bump my army size up.


----------



## Waizer

look forward to those updates, and definatly looking forward to possibly seeing both these sides up against each other... thats many k of units on 1 table will look amazing


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Update time folks, i know it's a few days late but my inlaws are over so i don't have easy access to my pc cause they're sleeping in the room it's in. However i do have easy access to my paints and models so without further ado.

View attachment 13340
View attachment 13341

Firstly a little side track, as i mentioned last time i'm having a big game soon and the more evil models i can get at least built the better. With this in mind i've decided to break up my ork batch painting with a few random pieces that have been sat on my shelf of shame for far too long and i figured i could get complete. First is this necron raider model that i got free with WD when they were first released. This guys has been painted and stripped three times untill this version. It's the first time that i've liked the scheme i picked for this model so he'll be staying as is for the forseeable future.

View attachment 13342

Next are my scattering of batch painted orks, i made the mistake of including 2 models in speed freak colours with these guys, i think from now on i will try and gather models with the same schemes when batch painting, so here are the nob and one of my missing shoota boys for the freaks.

View attachment 13343
View attachment 13344

My Snakebite runtherd complete with closup of his remodeled face, though i know it could look better i'm still pretty happy with the end result. He looks more ork than ogre.
View attachment 13345
View attachment 13346

View attachment 13347

And then feral ork boys, mostly choppa/sluggas with a single guy with a shoota from a different unit. 


So that's about all from me just a little bit of...oh wait...










I finished Happy. 
View attachment 13348
View attachment 13349

View attachment 13350


Well i say finished but i still want to make a base and add a crows nest with the void shield generator and the mekboy standing watch. As you can see i managed to find time for a little bit of Diorama building on the model. Somone in my gaming group pointed out that orks wouldn't have the patience for the murals i've been doing on some of my tanks so i decided they were obviously the work of a pinkskin slave. He's still currently working on getting Happy's paint scheme up to scratch.

View attachment 13351
View attachment 13352

View attachment 13353


This model steals parts from so many places it's unreal, so far (including several parts from the mekboy and crowsnest which are unpictured) it includes parts from plasticard, pinning wire, guitar wire, a stompa (duh), stormlord, battlewagon, newer model truck, chaos marauder, imperial city sprue, ork boy, vhs player parts, food mixer parts, a dreadnought arm, a kinder egg toy, 3 different crash dummy toys, an airfix f-15, aairfix fokke wulf, basilisik, a straw, some barbeque scewwers, some plastic beads, a second edition boy, a runtherd, a gorkamorka boy, a paint pot, ghazskulls trophy rack, a bulkhead, a scorcha and a whirlwind.
The limbs are fully articulated.

On the plus side he's now completed...more or less...aside from a base and crows nest...now i cna move on to other things. Before i start batterling away at another unit of greenkins however i will probable ybreak it up with a few odd chaos models i've got laying around. Seeya soon.


----------



## Grins1878

That stompa is great mate, I'll be going balls out on mine when I finally get round to it, got a whole heap of parts to add onto it. As soon as the wolves are done it's game on! 

+rep


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Grins1878 said:


> That stompa is great mate, I'll be going balls out on mine when I finally get round to it, got a whole heap of parts to add onto it. As soon as the wolves are done it's game on!
> 
> +rep


Cheers mate, i look forward to seeing your Stompy machine. 

Mini update today..,.my second attempt because the new version of IE doesn't seem to like Heresy when i use my laptop...weird. 

Anyways i've spent a lot of time repairing minis over the last few days, trying to get everything that i possible can ready for the mega battle next month. It's been a little mad but i've only a few models left to work on, construction wise, and then i'll be able to field more or less every model i own.

I've done a little painting this week as well, again trying to see what i can get complete for the game. The first project was a chaos spawn i've had for ages. He came wih a second hand rhino on ebay and was primarily made using left over carnifex parts and possessed arms....i didn't like the model, it was just a mess of pieces jammed together so i decided i would dismantle him and put him together in a way i liked, this included resculpting sections that had been polycemented to death. I decided to paint him as well as he was already on my work table so here he is...

View attachment 13386
View attachment 13387

View attachment 13388
View attachment 13389

View attachment 13390


Hopefully i can turn a special character into him during the mega battle, i'm thinking farsight or shadowsun. ONce i'd finished the spawn (who from this point onwards will be referred to as Larry) i decided i wanted to work on something more mechanical. A quick glance at the shelf of shame gave me a likely candidate for painting. 

View attachment 13381
View attachment 13382

View attachment 13383
View attachment 13384

View attachment 13385


Now that i've finished the second looted wagon, da red skul and da wizod will be able to work together and maybe bring down some of those pesky marines in my campaign as well as the mega battle. With these units complete and most of my models built i don't really have anything that must be completed immediately. I have only 2 units on my shelf that are not ready for fielding (and by that i mean that they aren't complete models with the ability to stand up) these are my scattering of chaos bikers who i have come to hate painting due to the time it takes and my lootas who need to be painted before i can construct any more of them. The lootas will be the next unit on my painting table i feel, though i may try to get a scattering of chas models done to break up the painting. 

Fun Fact: Da Red Skulz were my first introduction into the world of the greenskins. It was the name of my old Gorkamorka mob and without their influence i would probabley still be a loyal son of sanguinius.


Now whilst i'm no longer tracking how many orks i still need to paint before the 11th of july i feel it is worth bringing up my current standing....i've accepted that i'm not going to get my bomber finished on time but there is a chance that i can complete everything else on my list...i guess we'll see how things go over the next few weeks.

Built Complete
1 Stompa
1 Bomber
1 Trukk
1 Looted wagon
3 grots 11 grots
1 Big Mek
1 warboss
9 skaters
1 nobs 3 nob 2 nob
8 shootaboys 10 Shootaboys
10 Sluggaboy + 4 extra + 11 extra
8 lootas
1 runtherd
3 burners 1 burner


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Sorry for the double post folks but i got another update....possibley have another one tonight as well. I've finished my first 4 lootas and tbh i've done most of the work on the other 4 i have but i've got a handful of pieces to do on them and it's gonna be dark before i can finish them. Here are the first four with their old school torsos and new style weapons and arms. 
View attachment 13455
View attachment 13456


I went for a completely different scheme for these guys as i figured they can be hired freebooters from another clan. I wanted to paint them different from my red speed freeks and decided that i needed somethign to complement the blue of the standard lootas. In the end i decided orange would be a good contrast and figured that if i added baby blue to them as their main blue colours they might look unthreatening enough that they don't get massively targeted by my opponent. So that was the theory...in reality having huge guns makes them look a whole lot more intimidating anyway so we'll see wether my attempt at psychological warfare works or not.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Psychological painting, let me know if it works.

Double posting in your own plog is fine. 

I notice you have been hitting the Happy Meals for looted basi, looks great.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Viscount Vash said:


> I notice you have been hitting the Happy Meals for looted basi, looks great.



Cheers dude, the toy was left in my shop. We kept it to one side in case the owner came back for a week, then the meks comandeered it. I left most of the mechanism intact so if you shake the wagon around too much it barks....not sure if that's a good thing or not....

I'm planning on getting my entire army together for a group shot at the weekend, hopefully better pictures than what i had before.


----------



## WinZip

Its been a long time since i have looked at this thread and i have to say your orks are superb!  good quality painting deserves good quality rep!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

WinZip said:


> Its been a long time since i have looked at this thread and i have to say your orks are superb!  good quality painting deserves good quality rep!


Cheers Winzip, sadly i'm starting to run out of ork units to work on.

For todays update i've got the last 4 loota models for my loota mob. I've another one sat around who needs a lot of converting so for now i'll stick with these 8. The weapons teams count as 2 boys and the crew are removable so i can just ake them off as casualties, the guns are basically for display only and cannot block line of sight, i take them off if there is any dispute over wether somone can be seen or not. 

View attachment 13563
View attachment 13564

View attachment 13565
View attachment 13566

View attachment 13567
View attachment 13568

View attachment 13569
View attachment 13571


For those of you that saw these as work in progress you;ll probabley note that i took the guns off of the shoulder mounted boys and added them to a second fixed gun. This is mainly because they looked unbalanced when they were positioned before. 

These pictures have made me realise that i need to go back and work on their teef a little but apart from that i'm pretty happy with these guys

Here is the mob all together,
View attachment 13570


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

tiny update, let my lootas out for their daily walk today and then had a bath, when i came back downstairs i found them huddled around this in the living room.

View attachment 13589
View attachment 13590


It's got some damage to one of the legs but nothing the boys can't handle. 
View attachment 13591

This guy i've had around for ages...he was going to be part of the crew for my bomber but after he arrived i discovered he is too tall to stand in the fusilage. Instead i figure he can be the crew chief for our soon to be looted Hiderah Flakk Kannon. As you can see he's already painted as a loota so that's all good.


----------



## farseer22

I'm loving the Orkyness of this plog. Really looking forward to some more of your outstanding work.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Thanks for all the support folks. 

Well it's been over a week since my last update and i have nothing to show for it. I've been working on several different projects and not finished any of them. The fact that only a small portion of what i am doing involves my orks makes it even harder to update. I currently have some 18 odd orks left not including my hydra or bomma. Once they are done i'll be taking a break from greenskins as they've started to feel like a chore to paint. I'm painting them to get them done and it's effecting the quality of them. I have however rekindled my interest in my old CSm army that i built durng third edition so once the last Greenskin has been completed from my shelf of shame i will probabley start a new log for the Doom Serpents. They've not had a proper outing in a while and i feel they need some love (especially the deamonettes). You will probabley have an update in the next day or two whilst i get my last 10 feral boys finished and start to convert my hydra after that....well only Gork knows.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Another mini update folks. 
I've finished 3 of the 10 Feral boys i was working on. it only took me about an hour and a bit to get them done so i reckon i can get the other 7 polished off in 3 hours on saturday.

Enjoy

View attachment 13799


The cartwheeling ork was because i saw somone make one catwheeling a long time ago and thought at the time "that's cool i want one like that" i was reminded of it when i was assembling them and voila one cartwheeling ork.....it wasn't as exciting to make as i'd imagined.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> The cartwheeling ork was because i saw somone make one catwheeling a long time ago and thought at the time "that's cool i want one like that" i was reminded of it when i was assembling them and voila one cartwheeling ork.....it wasn't as exciting to make as i'd imagined.


Hahaha, to cool! I can just picture him biffing it and busting a cap in himself or a fellow Ork. Great stuff, keep it up!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Hahaha, to cool! I can just picture him biffing it and busting a cap in himself or a fellow Ork. Great stuff, keep it up!


Cheers Ezekial, this is the first all plastic model that i've had to weight the base of to stop falling over. 
I've managed to get the last few of the feral boys i've been working on done. The Ork section of my shelf of shame is looking bare, i've got about7 skaters, 3 nobs, a hydra platform, a bomber and a scattering of grots...then i'm all outta greenskins to work on. It's looking like a real possibility that i will run out of orks to work on within a year of starting this plog, upsettingbut i've decided to try and resist purchasing new stuff untill my wip shelf is clear.
Well enough waffling, here's the newest additions to my feral boys.

View attachment 13850
View attachment 13851

View attachment 13852


These actually look less patchy in real life but i've been having some lighting issues whilst taking the shots.
I think my favoured one of these is the guy with 2 guns and a metal plate on his head, he's also missing his ears. The model was second hadn and mauled with superglue, after cutting the worse free i gave him a tin head to cover the damage, didn't realise he had no ears until painting so i painted scar tiddue where they were missing instead. He also has a hole in his wait that isn't visible from this angle that i've added to and made look like he's bleeding from a fresh bullet wound.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay folks i did type up a very long very boring post about me stopping this plog for a while so that i could have a break and work on my choas boys but for some reason the actual plog didn't update. shame. instead of typing it all again i'll just say that i'm not completely stopping with the orks, i just need to work on something different for a while. Also here seemed like the perfect time and place to add some pictures of my entire ork army. Not bad for 8 months work.


































I've also done a large update on my army showcase, here


----------



## Gaunts

Great orkz.Is the walker a Stompa or a Gargant?Add some Burna Boyz too.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Great looking army of Orks you have here and 8 month? Super! I really like what you have done with the looted vehicles! Always nice to see custom ork vehicles.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Gaunts said:


> Great orkz.Is the walker a Stompa or a Gargant?Add some Burna Boyz too.


Happy is a Stompa, he's not big enough for a gargant and given his recent actions in the most recent battle i played there is definately the possibility of me adding another one or two of these beasts in the future. 

I've got a single burner boy sat on my shelf for painting but i've held off as i don't have the parts to do the rest of his mob. 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Great looking army of Orks you have here and 8 month? Super! I really like what you have done with the looted vehicles! Always nice to see custom ork vehicles.


Thanks DoE, i've got lots of other plans for adding more vehicles to this army but for now i need a break from greenskins, i'll be working on repainting my chaos marines for the next few months. I've still got a few models laying around but don't be surprised if updates are scarcer then they already were. 

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys, i really didn't expect to find this log back on page one when i woke up this morning.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Hmmm more than 3 months without an update, that's pretty sad.

I wish i could say it's because i've been working on my chaos marines but i've not been doing much with them either. 
Today however i was meant to be painting up a handfull of feral ork boys that i've had sat on my shelf and i had the sudden urge to convert a vehicle. 
Now i had three to choose from, my bomma, a trukk and this fine device.




































It's only basecoated but i'm pretty sure that i'll paint this before i work on the ferals now. I'm pretty happy with how it's looking. After the Hydrah Flakk platform i'll probably go back to working on another group of 5 chaos marines so once again updates might be scarce.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

i find these orks have really inspired me to create my own. 
after seeing them on the battlefield i have to admit they are a force to be recon with.

that flack cannon should look good when its finished it would go well with the ork in the aviator outfit.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay in a spree of painting i've finished the flakk cannon....weird as i normally take ages to complete projects like this. For some reason i was just inspired to get it done. 

Here is the main gun, but i wasn't happy with leaving it like this. Yes as a model it looks cool but i felt it was missing something.




























Hmm this shot makes the blue on the back look aweful, i'll have to take a look at that in the daylight.










So i figured to make it a base, i only really want to use the base when i'm playing games where the gun is a fixed defence in a defence line i control. Say on the outskirts of a an ork settlement. The actual chasis of the gun still counts for measuring but now there are barricades for units to hide behind and defend the gun.


----------



## troybuckle

Nice work i like the rust effect!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

troybuckle said:


> Nice work i like the rust effect!


Thanks, they're really easy to do.

I just realised how scruffy the lights look and noticed some patchyness on some of the metalic surfaces and on the searchlight. Just goes to show how a clear head and good night sleep can help see things differently.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> As a bonus, the first person who can identify where this grot has come from gets a full 7 rep points. Note that both of his weapons have been changed and he has been rebased but apart from that he is unmodified.


spotted this as i was going through i am tempted to say but i dont think that would be fair

loving the flack gun mebbe next time you use it in battle it might acctually kill somthing. rather then it fireing and missing the tau battle suit 3 inches in front of it.


----------



## wrycanion

Just spent an hour going through your whole plog, Grim. WOW! k::clapping: Your got some awesome Boyz and they've got some awesome toys. So well done.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

> spotted this as i was going through i am tempted to say but i dont think that would be fair
> 
> loving the flack gun mebbe next time you use it in battle it might acctually kill somthing. rather then it fireing and missing the tau battle suit 3 inches in front of it.


Yeah kinda unfair if you point it out but tbh most people have had a chance to have a stab at it and haven't.

As far as the Flakk gun is concerned...what would be the fun in that? Surely the whole point is for it to fire a lot of ammo and make a lot of noise.....killing stuff is just a secondary consideration. 




> Just spent an hour going through your whole plog, Grim. WOW! Your got some awesome Boyz and they've got some awesome toys. So well done.


Thanks for the props Wrycanion, keep your eyes peeled because the waagh is calling once again and i'm looking to answer.

Well i was looking through ebay today and came across a couple of lots that had masses of oop greenskins going for reasonabley cheap, unable to resist i clicked buy it now and shall be divying the spoils up with warboss Honka.

Unfortunately the green fever grabbed me and forced me to crack upen the bitz box once again. In a frenzy of building i put together these guys. 
bare in mind that all of them still require greenstuffing and a couple still need more modelling work, but on the whole they look okay for models made out of spare parts. 

















3 boyz









2 nobz









possibly 1 warboss

I woulda made more but it's late and the missus is a little funny about me filing and sawing at 2am so i had to stop. maybe i'll do some more tomorrow.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Grimzag, just stoping by and paying my respects. Sweet looking hydra and I preticularly like the display base you did with it. Im interested in seeing your converted boyz painted up!

Keep up the great work

Have some Rep to keep ya motivated!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

where did you get the giant power claw for the possible warboss that thing is epic.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

> Grimzag, just stoping by and paying my respects. Sweet looking hydra and I preticularly like the display base you did with it. Im interested in seeing your converted boyz painted up!
> 
> Keep up the great work
> 
> Have some Rep to keep ya motivated!
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Cheers DoE. It's weird i'm having real trouble working on my chaos which were my core army for so long, now i can't get away from the greenskins.



> where did you get the giant power claw for the possible warboss that thing is epic.


I picked it up in a bitz box in the games store in aldershot....it's a claw from a cryx helljack from the warmachine game.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Time for another update folks.
After my sucess with going through my bits box last week i decided to have a look at what parts were still around and decided that, whilst most of what was left is gorkamorka orks and therefore quite a bit smaller than the rest of my boys, i would continue building anyway and pump up my ferals even more. 
at the end of the day i plan for the ferals to run in 2 green tide formations anyway so it doesn't matter too much if they have some smaller models amongst them.

As a result i built 2 Shoota boys








And 9 slugga boys








































I also managed to get 2 of the older boys i built up painted. 









Unfortunatley this influx of ferals has made warboss Grimzag very nervous and he's threatening to eat my ears if his speed freaks aren't reinforced soon. So whilst i'll be painting these boys over the next few weeks, you'll probabley see some modelling work on some speed freak units as well. 
Untill next time.


It occurs to me that i've been neglecting my unit counter

Vehicles= 9
Super Heavies= 1
Infantry= 127
Fixed Guns= 1

Enemy Killed by Battlewagon Lobba = 9 (6 scouts, 1 tac marine and 2 devestators)

Enemy killed by Tuffdreg's mob in 5 games= 2 whirlwinds, 1 razorback, 1 unit of firwarriors, 1 devestator squad, 1 unit of blood angel assault marines, 2 tau battlesuits, 1 unit of grey hunters, a blood angels captain, Logan Grimnar, 4 space wolf teminators, Ragnar Blackmane and his 3 wolf guard bodyguard, a lone wolf, a techmarine, a unit of light imperial walkers and a handful of long fangs.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Are your speed freaks going to be Red so they go "FASTA!!!" ? I also wanted to mention that its cool you have a deviation in model sizes for your Orks because they sorta have a rank structure based on size if memory serves me correctly. Keep the conversions coming mate.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Well i managed to get a day to myself to work on my warhammer today, probabley won't have a lot of time for the rest of the week unfortunately. Real life is kicking my ass at the moment and i've got other things which need to take priority. That said i managed to paint up 2 guys.










That i've actually done a lot of work on my other ferals but no one wants to see 15 odd half painted models so i'll leave them out for now, suffice to say that i've done enough to them that if i spend say 5 hours painting i could get as many as 10 ore boys on the field. 

Whilst i was painting these guys it occured to me that i am pretty light on vehicles for a speed freak player. 
As i've just spent £25 on a job lot of rogue trader plastic orks i couldn't really afford to spend a lot of cash on models and i wanted to increase the number of armoured vehicles quite significantly. So a plan was hatched. I spent £15 on ebay and maaged to bag myself 2 rhino chassis vehicles in various states of disrepair. A quick rummage through my bitz boxes turned up a further 3 rhino hulls. 

Enough parts to add 5 more boomgun wagons to my army and form the core of a Tanker Mob apocalypse formation. There is also possibley enough land raider parts knocking around to create a battle wagon or even a battle fortress if i strip down the remains of my old Mk1 Land raider.

So far i've started work on the 3 chassis from the bitz box, i'm open for names for these vehicles.

1: I wanted a vehicle which still had sponsons on it as well as having a top mounted boom gun. This is the result. i didn't have two matching sponsons at the time so i had to make do. Similarly one of the tracks had it's ....well tracks...missing so i had to replace them with something else..carriage wheels in this instance. I decided to build the turret out of odds and ends as my actual turret pieces are scarce. Also instead of plugging up the back door i decided to make the engine visiable through it, it's not like it'll lower the armour value or anything.









2: This was actually the first vehicle i started on but i got sidetracked by the other tank midway. I couldn't find a second rhino track piece for this one...i'm pretty sure it got used in one of my pieces of scenery....so i fudged in a chimera track...problem is that it was for the wrong side. i'll have to add a lot of details to this vehicle and there are soem nasty gaps at the front in need of filling. I'm not sure of the long turret and might cut it shorter. 










3: This one needs the most work. The premise was to make an old style assault gun tank. With the main weapon mounted in the front of the rhino (like the vindicator but longer, or the destroyer) . Problem is that i am now out of track pieces and the meks will have to be inventive with how to get this thing rolling. I think i'll add a gunners position on the back behind the big shooter bank. i might have enough ork wartrack pieces to make some sort of bike/track halftrack machine...who knows. I sure don't. We'll see what the meks come up with. 










Vehicles= 9
Super Heavies= 1
Infantry= 129
Fixed Guns= 1

Enemy Killed by Battlewagon Lobba = 9 (6 scouts, 1 tac marine and 2 devestators)

Enemy killed by Tuffdreg's mob in 5 games= 2 whirlwinds, 1 razorback, 1 unit of firwarriors, 1 devestator squad, 1 unit of blood angel assault marines, 2 tau battlesuits, 1 unit of grey hunters, a blood angels captain, Logan Grimnar, 4 space wolf teminators, Ragnar Blackmane and his 3 wolf guard bodyguard, a lone wolf, a techmarine, a unit of light imperial walkers and a handful of long fangs.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

my favorite is the tank with the miss match tracks. i had to double take when i first saw it


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Well i didn't expect to be updating this so soon but it seems i've been neglecting big Mek Whirlygit and now that he has some new projects in front of him he's gone on a bit of a mad one. 

1: Not a lot of change wih this one, some armour plates added and a top hatch included now. 









2: Completed all the armour plates and added a top hatch rocket launcher, i decided to leave the turret long. It adds character. 


























3: Has been nearly completed, this is the one that has had the most work since yesturday and i'm hugely pleased with how it's come out. I tried 4 different combinations of wheels and tracks before i settled on what you see here, it reminds me a little bit of the tumbler from the new batman films. 









and here are all three sat side by side.










So that's my looted wagon count up to 5 total, including my 2 completed models, i still need to add rivets to the three new ones. Then i'm all set to start painting, my regular opponents won't know what hit them in our next game.


----------



## Grins1878

Have to say, I LOVE your custome vehicles! Between you and Viscount Vash I constantly want to build some crazy as fuck ork vehicles/conversions! 

Superb work!


----------



## Hellados

love the tanks mate! I've always wondered what i could do with my old rhinos, we could prob even use the old LR too, also loving the fact that all your orks are so varied as they should be


----------



## Medic Marine

The sheer orkiness of the tanks is almost blinding, very impressive construction of the vehicles.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

hey guess what? I finally figured out how that multi quote thing works.



Grins1878 said:


> Have to say, I LOVE your custome vehicles! Between you and Viscount Vash I constantly want to build some crazy as fuck ork vehicles/conversions!





Hellados said:


> love the tanks mate! I've always wondered what i could do with my old rhinos, we could prob even use the old LR too, also loving the fact that all your orks are so varied as they should be





Medic Marine said:


> The sheer orkiness of the tanks is almost blinding, very impressive construction of the vehicles.



I gotta say i think the vehicles are the best thing about orks. There's always something that you can play around with to make something look fasta. Vash's vehicles always leave me speachless as well, i wouldn't even know where to start building something as intricately as he does, mine tend to be just mashed together until they fit. 

That said i do have a sort of method that i stick to when building looted wagons, and to a lesser extent buggies, battlewagons and trucks. Maybe i'll do a sorta "How to" tutorial when one of my other rhino shells arrives from ebay. You too can be the proud owner of a beaten up wreck. For less than £10.

Thanks for the encouragement guys, i'm definately going to keep churning these out, i want my tanka mob to be pretty big for the next apocalypse game i play.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay folks i been working on yet another looted wagon, it's more than half done and i'm trying to do a tutorial whilst i'm building it. here is how it looks so far.









I have two more rhino chasis on the back burner, ready for work. Heck in theory i have three but i'm short on wheels and tracks so i'll have to either come up with something fancy or leave them for now. 

I also noticed whilse i was rummaging that i have a lot of really big parts waiting to be used. Specifically these.








I'm thinking there might be a battle fortress of some sort here...maybe one with a weirdboy tower, i wanted to make a weirdboy tower way back when i started my bomma (i need to get back to that) but it didn't really get off the ground. Now that i'm building from scrap in my bitz box it might be worth having another look.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

HAHAHAHA! That is to cool. Love the scrapyard look these looted vehicles have going on. So much dakka. Great little feature you did with showing the driver within, good job!

Looking forward to seeing them painted up Grimzag.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Got a minor update for you guys tonigth, i've done a lot of stuff but not really got much worth taking pictures of. 

1: I finished the looted wagon which was partially built last time.
2: I undercoated 3 of the looted wagons after having added rivets and battle damage to them.
3: Work has commenced on another looted wagon which was waiting in the wings.


























4: Today before i went to work i took Whirlymek to one side and mentioned that there was the posibility that we had enough components to make a superheavy vehicle of some type and to see if he could come up with any ideas. Specifically i mentioned the idea of a weirdboy tower. 
Well his little eyes immediately lit up and he dissapeared with a load of my power tools.
When i got home i found these on the table. 

























5: More to the point, on the gaming table i found these.

Some work in progress boomgun turrets.








A driver in a cockpit








An engine rough outline








A giant roller








The Main chasis with the cockpit attatched.









I've also noticed that i seem to have placed orders for components from a couple of third party companies.....looks like i'm getting a superheavy tank .


----------



## elmir

Oh god yes!


----------



## yoyoyo12365

I never really thought about how much customization there can be when doing orks... Looks like fun times, good sir.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

yay finally found a use for that blender motor...... wait that thing is gonna be huge O_O


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Myself and Ring Masta Honka had a painting/building day today and started working on some of the projects cluttering up our workbenches. He'll probabley show you what he got up to in his own plog at some point, i'll show you how things are progressing here.

First my tower for my weirdboy tower arrived from demonscapes.










It's pretty tall and i've not even mounted it on a vehicle yet.









Next i more or less finished the partially built looted wagon, it still needs rivets and a little bit of green stuffing but then it's done.










Then i made a lot of progress on the weirdboy wagon, i decided to ditch the deffroller as it's so big that i would need to raise the cockpit, turrets and weirdboy tower up just to get clear lines over the roller. I'm pretty happy so far and it's less than half build. 

























Special note to the oppressor treads that i managed to pick up and look bitchin.









Cya later folks, should have a finished vehicle for you by this time next week.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

you know what like about your models grimzag being able to see our childhood toys being butched and carved up for these models.

i can probly see about 3 different parts from differet toys there mebbe more.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> you know what like about your models grimzag being able to see our childhood toys being butched and carved up for these models.
> 
> i can probly see about 3 different parts from differet toys there mebbe more.


hey if they weren't well guarded enough to avoid getting looted by the meks it's totally not my fault .

You're right, the newest looted wagon has the back wheels from a crash dummy car. As well as a couple of armour plates made from what is left of the door. 








The front wheels are from a crash dummy motorbike.









The turret mount is a knock off beyblade launcher that i can't find a picture of unmolested.

And one of the armour plates is from the handle of an old spring imounted plastic knfe.










I've also turned the wing from an airfix harrier and part of an old mig into armour plates. 

on the plus side at least i'm still playing with them 

Back on topic i was going to be doing an update today but i've bounced from project to project and done a little work on a lot of things, not really getting anything finished though. Hopefully i'll have something to show you later in the week even if it's just a couple of boys. 

In the mean time i have a link to a thread i found on another website for all you budding scratchbuilders out there, it inspired me to see if i can go trawling the carboots for old toys to butcher. 

Have a look and enjoy.

http://www.the-waaagh.com/forums/?showtopic=41511


----------



## UDLT

I love what you have created! My Ork army is half way round the world from me, good to see someone who loves to just go crazy, bang things together, and see what the Big Mek within comes up with =]


----------



## shaantitus

Sweet work. These are comming along nicely. My only disappointment was to see the old splattacannon wheels on the back of the looted wagon. I have been collecting those to use as field guns and i get jealous whenever i see one.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

shaantitus said:


> Sweet work. These are comming along nicely. My only disappointment was to see the old splattacannon wheels on the back of the looted wagon. I have been collecting those to use as field guns and i get jealous whenever i see one.



If you want i'll have a rummage in my bitz box, there may be some more surviving ones here. i did use quite a lot to get the looted wagons mobile though.



UDLT said:


> I love what you have created! My Ork army is half way round the world from me, good to see someone who loves to just go crazy, bang things together, and see what the Big Mek within comes up with =]


Thanks mate, it's about the only way i've discovered of making vehicles that works for me. Planning too much makes me get bored of the prohject before it's finished. Even now i've spent too much time with ork vehicles so i'm having a bit of a breather and painting up some more infantry.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Just as i was settling down to do a little painting tonight i looked at my ork army and went
"You know, that's a pretty nice sized army. Maybe i should work on something else for a while"

Inside i heard a deep angry roar. Inner Grimzag had awoken and he was not impressed. 
This is what inner Grimzag looks like...










So obviously i didn't want to piss him off. To placate him i bowed immediately to his demands. He wants me to have more than doubled the ork hoard by march next year. To be exact he wants to have a total of 25 vehicles and 300 infantry. 

Currently i have 130 infantry and 11 vehicles painted but i've got a lot of models which are assembled and not painted up. COmbine that with my intention to join in the Army painting challenge in March and i might actually be able to pull this off. 










I managed to get 2 more boys painted tonight bringing my infantry count up to 132. Only anothe 168 left to go...oh gods.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I've been away for a while and i wish i could say i have loads of stuff to show you but that would be a lie, i've done very little painting since my last update. sad fact is that doing DIY and working on my novel have eaten my freetime. I do have some updates however. 

First two more ferals..quick and easy paintjobs, i'm going to try and churn these out fast. 








i've done some work on a couple of my looted wagons though nothing worth showing yet, maybe i'll have one finished by next time. 

i also bought a classic Ghazskull model from ebay with the view to strip him down and add him to a shooter boys mob, however when he arrived the paint scheme was so nice i just rebased him and decided to add him as the missing shoota boy from slashers mob. 
















So now Slasher's mob is com....whoah hang on. Why is Blasta leading this mob now? He's even changed his base colour...wait...what...a letter? Thanks Blasta.



> Deer Boss,
> 'Ave split up wiv da boyz due tah kreative difranses. Blasta iz gonna keep em in line while i'm gone. I'll be back wiv sum like minded ladz to show da rest ov dem snivvlin grots 'ow ta make sum real noize.
> 
> Luv adn kisses
> Slasha


Well i guess we'll see what he's up to sooner or later. So now i need to work on Blasta's trukk and his mob will be complete.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I guess some of you are probably aware that i have taken the time to enter the heresy army painting contest and that i'm sticking with the orks for now as i'm having real trouble keeping focus on the other armies and projects that i have going. 

To kick things off in grand style i've decided that this month i will be painting some 30 boys form across several mobs. Thos of you who have followed my progress through this plog will know that i average output of ab out 2 models a week so 30 in 4 weeks is a daunting prospect for me. Still i have a little time off and i'm intending to bully my other hobbies into giving me more painting time. Here are my boys at the start of March, i'll be working hard on them over the next few days so you should see them flourish.










After that the plan is as follows
April = Paint warboss
May = Nob's mob
June = Have all 5 looted wagons completed (I have one that is unstarted and the others are all at varying stages of cmpletion, i'll be working on these in left over time during March and April but any that are left will need to be completed in June)
July= Chinork kopta
August = Weirdboy Tower Wagon
September = who knows


----------



## Turnip86

Good luck with the painting challenge. 30 is a lot of green so I hope you manage to get through them and they don't try and gang up on you with weight of numbers.

Loving the looted trucks. Full of childhood memories and screaming savage green skins 

Anyway, get back to painting before inner Grimzag does bad things.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Turnip86 said:


> Good luck with the painting challenge. 30 is a lot of green so I hope you manage to get through them and they don't try and gang up on you with weight of numbers.
> 
> Loving the looted trucks. Full of childhood memories and screaming savage green skins
> 
> Anyway, get back to painting before inner Grimzag does bad things.



Thanks Turnip. Good luck with your empire army, i'm looking forwards to seeing it progress. Fortunately the boys have realised i',m bigger than they are and am at least a little green on the inside so don't give me too much hastle in that regard. 

Minor update. i've got several boys near completion but managed to put the finishing touches on this one before i've decided to call it a night and go to sleep. I have all day tomorrow to paint so that#s a bonus, expect a big update tomorrow...or later today as the case may be.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Got some more painting done today, not as much as i would have liked but another 4 boys are done. That measn i've done 1/6th of what i need to do this month. On the flip side i have finished prepping all the bases and i've done a lot of the main colour coats on the models so that i only really have the personalised sections to do. Here are the 4 boys, the RT one was done a lot later than the others and is a bit mess, i'll need to tidy him up later though i've already spotted that he's not flocked and corrected the oversight. 








































Yet another blood bowl ork and a gorkamorka boy with expanded hair. My favourite is the Phantom of the Orkperah that i made. His face is a RT ork whilst the mask is from a defiler and the gun is a maxmini weapon. I've painted the skin under the mask all red and gooey and bured with a coat of gloss varnish to make it look wet. 

With these complete it means my progress looks like this, 










My model count is currently 140 with the target of 300 before next March


----------



## UDLT

Digging the retro, I love old models still being used


----------



## Melikor40k

Gotta love the orks, so much character. i read this thread and now i want to watch junkyard wars... and thats a good thing, great job!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey hey Grim! Well it seems you have a TON of infantry to work on...ouch, thats going to be alot of work! You seem to have a LOAD of old classic model, I personally think it's cool because it mixes up the look and feel of an army.

Your horde is starting to fill out, your paint work is getting better and you def have some crazy @55 vehicle ideas...lol! Keep up the good work buddy.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

UDLT said:


> Digging the retro, I love old models still being used





Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Hey hey Grim! Well it seems you have a TON of infantry to work on...ouch, thats going to be alot of work! You seem to have a LOAD of old classic model, I personally think it's cool because it mixes up the look and feel of an army.


Thanks for all the kind words folks, i'm relly trying to get these guys done. The retro orks i have is because i refuse to buy new GW models. literally the last new gw product i bough t was the looters and that was probably 18 months ago at least. 
thing is i love trying to repair models that are incomplete and i'm not too fussed about where the parts come from, this usually leaves me with even more incomplete models later that need donor parts and the cycle continues.
the gorkamorka boys i've had around since the origional GM game came out, most of the guys who used to play this with me quit and a few years later gave me all their spare boys, the blood bowl guys i was given as an exchange for some classic eldar harlequins i picked up for cheap and most of the rest is stuff i picked up from ebay. In particular the 2nd ed and rogue trader models. 



Melikor40k said:


> Gotta love the orks, so much character. i read this thread and now i want to watch junkyard wars... and thats a good thing, great job!


NIce, it was called Scrapheap challenge over here...i remember those days, i was always more of a robot wars fan. 
*Grimzag starts to daydream about two teams of orks on either scrapheap or robot wars....inevitabley the result is always a punch up*

Thanks for the compliments.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Your horde is starting to fill out, your paint work is getting better and you def have some crazy @55 vehicle ideas...lol! Keep up the good work buddy.


Thanks DoE, i'm actually not as happy with some of these models since i've looked more carefully at the pictures. Still they're members of large mobs so i'll do any mayor touch ups i see and leave it at that. 

If you like these vehicles then watch this space...the next year is going to be interesting 

Also tonight i managed another boy. 









just a standard GM lad but i should have 3 more complete with very little effort tomorrow night.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Just thought I'd chime in. I stumbled across your log a couple of days ago and have finally finished it. I have to say that seeing the amount of work you've put in is daunting when I consider I may have to put in as much for my Waaagh! Still this is an inspiration for me (and somewhat of a template on what to do) when I start mine up sometime soon.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Just thought I'd chime in. I stumbled across your log a couple of days ago and have finally finished it. I have to say that seeing the amount of work you've put in is daunting when I consider I may have to put in as much for my Waaagh! Still this is an inspiration for me (and somewhat of a template on what to do) when I start mine up sometime soon.


Thanks man it's nice to hear that the work i'm doing is inspiring some people, I'm glad you're enjoying the plog and hopefully i'll have some cool new aditions over the next year. 
Remember you can make your task a whole lot easier by batch painting but i simply don't have the patience for it. 

Three more boys added to the fold, including my first one to mix parts of the orx marauders from mantic games. 








I'm still painting atm so there may be another update tonight.

Currently my progress looks like this.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

2 more completed, might add more later. That's 11 down, 19 to go. 









Edit:
I managed another one tonight bringing me up to 12 models. that means i'm 4 days ahead of schedual. I'm gonna try and keep this pace up so that i am done with a little time to spare so i can work on finishing construction on a vehicle before next month.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Well i didn't get any more boys done because i felt like i needed a change. in the end i worked on one of my looted wagons for a few hours last night and then half hour tonight (i'd already done some serious painting on it so couldn't enter it in the army painter challenge.) This is what i've completed.

































As you can see this wagon has been dubbed "Piper". The missus suggested calling it "Pipe dream" because of the long pipe like turret. I liked the idea of using pipe somewhere in the name and figured that the story of the pide piper is pretty sinister. 
So here is Piper, who's voice lures weaker races to their doom. I'm particularly happy with the freehand on the side pannel.


----------



## Iron Angel

Thats pretty awesome freehand you did there. I like the idea.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Iron Angel said:


> Thats pretty awesome freehand you did there. I like the idea.


Thanks Iron Angel. I appreciate the feedback, i know it's far from perfect but i'm pretty happy with how it looks. 

I've managed to put out another 4 boys from my backlog, that brings me up to a healthy 16 completed of my 30 target. With the batch painting i'm doing i should end up having an easier and easier job to complete models, with any luck i'll have enough time to work on another looted wagon once i hit 20.

Here is what i've accomplished so far and the new boys.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Another boy done tonight, as i can't get at my painting gear right now i'm gonna spend some time modelling, gotta get some of my other projects ready for next month. 

















Before you say it, yes he does have a bionic grenade launcher arm.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Wow, it looks like you'll meet the painting challenge this month at the rate you're painting your boyz.

I love the mix of models. Makes me want to go looking for some (I have some, but your boyz seem to span the whole of GW Ork range).


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Wow, it looks like you'll meet the painting challenge this month at the rate you're painting your boyz.
> 
> I love the mix of models. Makes me want to go looking for some (I have some, but your boyz seem to span the whole of GW Ork range).


Thanks DS, i'm looking forwards to seeing how your waagh progresses. the only advice i can gve with getting a good mix of orks is that ebay is your friend. In total i still have parts for about 60 boys in my bits box but i know that all of the parts are more or less rogue trader boys or warpath marauders so i'll hold off building with them. Instead i'll pick up some more gorkamorka bits or current edition orks from ebay and then cut and paste the pieces together.
It helps a lot that i've got a good indi retailer nearby that sells metal components out of a bitz box it means i can get odds and ends that i wouldn't normally pick up in standard ork joblots.

The last boy i posted is a perfect example of this, the head if a privateer press crusader warjack head, the grenade arm is an ork metal arm which had no hand so i turned it into a stickbom chucker...dunno where it is origionally from. the other arm is from the ork trukk or stompa crew kit, the body is a rogue trader plastic piece and the whelding torch is a gorkamorka bit. The first two components came from my indi store, the body came from an ebay job lot, the gorkamorka pack is a throwback from my days playing that game and the arm is from one of the vehicles i built earlier in the log, either happy or tuffdreg's trukk.

If you are gonna be looking at getting some good gubbins i'm keeping an eye on these lots though i can't really afford to buy any more orks this month, maybe you could put them to good use.

Speed freek vehicle lot

Scattered old boys

New boys who need a wash in dettol

Seller with a lot of ork vehicles and second hand tau vehicles

Hope these are useful to you.

Oh.....before i forget, i managed to get some more painting done tonight after all. 








Two more boyx, that brings me up to 19 of my 30 complete and the last 11 have all more or less had their base colours done. just detailing and shading to finish and they'll be complete.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Good work on the latest models mate, you def have that orky thing going on with your minis! You should add some grenade bits or something to the ork with the grenade launcher hand. Keep up the good work and gratz on finishing this months entry.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Good work on the latest models mate, you def have that orky thing going on with your minis! You should add some grenade bits or something to the ork with the grenade launcher hand. Keep up the good work and gratz on finishing this months entry.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE



Hmm it's a good point, i have some spare nades around here somewhere, i'll put a bucket of them at his feet or something to rep his extra ammo.
I'm not done yet mate, still 11 to go but i'm pretty close with all of them. I'm spending saturday painting so i may be able to complete the challenge this weekend. 

As a bit of a break from painting i have done some work on the WIP projects that are knocking around my table. Sorry about the lightting, my daylight lamp is in another room atm. 



































First i've got my weirdboy wagon...it's a lot bigger than i imagined it being but i like the shape of it. Have no fear i have plans for the gaps and the bamboo squewers are only their for structural purposes. once glued they give the model a really solid base and aren't too messy unlike plastic rods and polycement. The beast is about 16" long. I still don't have a weirdboy though....


























Next is my deff dread wip based on a crusader heavy warjack i believe...Two ccweapons, two megablasters.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Thanks for the encouragement. 

And please don't tempt me (though I did have a good look). (I bought my friend's Ork army off him and with the exception of stormboyz and wartrakks, I literally have every other unit in the codex--about 4,300 points worth, and, with the exception of a handful of minis, all of it pretty much unpainted. So I can't really justify buying anything else at the moment--well, maybe stormboyz...).

When I first saw your Weirdboy tower in the sprue Db thread, I had thought it was going to be terrain. I never imagined a mobile monstrosity such as that. I am impressed. Considering the dimensions, what will it count as?

As for your deff dread, I have to say that is more of the more unique ones I've seen. Are those the old-style plasma guns mounted on its shoulders?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

love the weird boy tower however you do realise that once you have built the wagon you are doing to have to paint it.
And i will not let you leave it on the shelf for months unpainted i will bug you to finish it.:nono:
ive let the bomber slide that hasnt been updated in ages (hint). 
big mek whirly git works very hard and it angers him when you dont paint his creations.

you have been warned mr wazza 

ps i do like the deff dred he looks dead killy.


----------



## Skari

Agreed the tower must be painted!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> And please don't tempt me (though I did have a good look). (I bought my friend's Ork army off him and with the exception of stormboyz and wartrakks, I literally have every other unit in the codex--about 4,300 points worth, and, with the exception of a handful of minis, all of it pretty much unpainted. So I can't really justify buying anything else at the moment--well, maybe stormboyz...).


There's always ways of justifying more orks, i justify mine by mixing parts, if all of the ones from your friends army were current edition orks then you clearly need to pick up some older models to add variety .




> When I first saw your Weirdboy tower in the sprue Db thread, I had thought it was going to be terrain. I never imagined a mobile monstrosity such as that. I am impressed. Considering the dimensions, what will it count as?


Not completely sure yet, i;ll be using the BoLS "lords of battle" weirdboy tower pdf for the weirdboy attacks but mine is a lot bigger than the one they describe so i'll prolly mix rules from one of the ork superheavies and the weirdboy tower. 


> As for your deff dread, I have to say that is more of the more unique ones I've seen. Are those the old-style plasma guns mounted on its shoulders?


Yup old plasma cannons from a job lot of rogue trader orks i bought, I'm pretty happy with the dred, not sure if the comunity will forgive me for defacing a warjack.


Ring Master "Honka" said:


> love the weird boy tower however you do realise that once you have built the wagon you are doing to have to paint it.
> And i will not let you leave it on the shelf for months unpainted i will bug you to finish it.:nono:
> ive let the bomber slide that hasnt been updated in ages (hint).
> big mek whirly git works very hard and it angers him when you dont paint his creations.
> 
> you have been warned mr wazza
> 
> ps i do like the deff dred he looks dead killy.


Hmmm, well with luck i should have the weirdboy tower completely built and be able to start on the painting for the painting challenge in June. I'm gonna try to continue on side projects every month when i've completed my alloted unit, this month priority is on getting looted wagons done. 



Skari said:


> Agreed the tower must be painted!


Hmmm two against one eh....well i guess in that case i need to get going.


Update on my progress in the army painting challenge. I managed to get 8 orks finished today. That brings me up to 27 completed out of 30. 
3 more and i've hit my target for the first month.


































Progress so far looks like this.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

i like them however the last 2 orks the only thing i have to say is their eyes look wierd. but apart from that they look great.


----------



## Iron Angel

Two left, and looking good so far!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Dang dude, looking good. Your just witling away at those Orks! Keep it up mate, almost finished!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> i like them however the last 2 orks the only thing i have to say is their eyes look wierd. but apart from that they look great.


Hmm i'll go back and sort these out later , probabley at the same time as i add soem ammo to the grenadier ork.



Iron Angel said:


> Two left, and looking good so far!





Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Dang dude, looking good. Your just witling away at those Orks! Keep it up mate, almost finished!
> 
> Regards,
> DoE



Thanks for the encouragment guys....guess what.










that means i'm complete. 30 boys in 19 days, 


















so far my total units are as follows with relation to my targets for the end of next March. 

163/300 Infantry
12/25 Vehicles

that's not too bad, i've got some other units that i can't use in the army painting challenge which i'll use as fillers during the next month. Hopefully i can bump my numbers up a little before i need to start work on the next challenge unit. 

The looted wagon "Rollin' Funda" is next on the painting table. watch this space.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Congratulations on finishing up the 30 Orks. 

(I do have to ask though, are all your bases going to have different colored trims? I can see green, brown, and, I believe, grey. Are those color codes?)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Congratulations on finishing up the 30 Orks.
> 
> (I do have to ask though, are all your bases going to have different colored trims? I can see green, brown, and, I believe, grey. Are those color codes?)


Aye each unit has a different colour trim so that when the hoard is moving forwards and all mixed up i can still tell who is from which unit. Because i tend to ensure that units are at minimum size and then add onto the units later, these 30 boys are actually split across 3 different units. It's a way of IDing the orks without having them in proper uniforms.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Excellent work buddy! Congratz on finishing them all!

+Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

i like phantom of the opera ork. well done Grim +Rep.


----------



## PedroChidders

Looking good! Inspirational bro


----------



## Iron Angel

Spectacular! Can't wait to see what you do with the next tank!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Excellent work buddy! Congratz on finishing them all!
> 
> +Rep
> 
> Regards,
> DoE





Ring Master "Honka" said:


> i like phantom of the opera ork. well done Grim +Rep.





PedroChidders said:


> Looking good! Inspirational bro





Iron Angel said:


> Spectacular! Can't wait to see what you do with the next tank!



Thanks for all the encouragement guys, i've not really got anything to show you for now as i'm all out of devlan mud paint and i can't buy any new stuff because my local stores are all out thanks to the paint change. it wouldn't be a problem but i use devlan mud on my skintones, metals, leathers and reds to various degrees, i literally can't paint anything.

as a recompense i've settled on building models which i'll need later or doing any prep that i need on units for the army painter challenge. Problem is i'm also waiting on a delivery of parts which has halted work on my weirdboy tower, i'm building yet more boys as well as a few choice command units. i might be able to get ahead with construction on other models in the lul of the next week but i doubt i'll get too far. 

in other news my girlfriend asked me exactly how big my ork army was going to get and i replied "i dunno...i just have so many plans" so when she went to bed i started making a list of the ideas that had popped up or formations that i thought looked badass in the end this is the final plan that i've come up with....i've set a target completion date of the end of 2025.,,,it's pretty big.

Target ork army by 2025

completed

Da rollin deffbringas
Warboss Grimzag GOrwazza
Grimzag's Nobs mob
Big mek whirlygit
Weirdboys Phlash and Arrrgnnnggg each with a 10 boy madboy bodyguard
Big Mek Fixnsmash
Big Mek Razmek Bladstruck AkA: "Old squigbrain"
Big Mek Spannymek
2 ork units in trucks
Tuffdreg's boys in truck
Badklaw's boys in truck
Grokfog's boys in truck
Blastaz boyz in truck
2 ork warbuggy units
1 warbuggy unit "da funda"
3 battle wagons 
1 battlewagon "Big red"
1 mekboy lootin wagon
3 warkoptas
1 big choppa squadron
1 unit of skaterboyz
15 looted wagons 
Looted wagon "Piper"
Looted wagon "Da Red Skull"
Looted wagon "Da Wizod")
2 looted superheavy tanks
2 fightas
1 looted leviathan
1 unit of flash gits in kustom truck/lootedwagon
Da weirdwagon
1 snotling herd (for shokk attack wave)


Warboss Snachaz Lootas
Warboss Snacha 
Big Mek Coglax 
Big Mek Urk
9 looted wagons
2 loota boy units in looted wagons (1 partial lootaboy unit)
1 looted superheavy
2 looted hydra flakk kannonz 
1 hydra flakk kannon "Sumfin Borrowed"
3 looted killa kan units (combination of light vehicles, tau battlesuits, sentinels eldar warwalkers)
3 looted deff dredds (at least 1 looted carnifex)
1 looted mega armour unit (in terminator armour)
2 ardboys units (in space marine armour)
2 looted bombers

The Blue Scorpion tribe
Big Chief Screamin'eadache
Big Chief Danceslikegerlz
Big Chief Sittinfunni
Shaman Boneeater
Shaman Wyrdseer (big mek with kustom force field, in charge of idols)
2 green tide formations (240 boyz) (nearly 100 boys so far though no squads at completed size)
2 grot units (1 nearly completed grot unit)
3 digga stompas
1 huge squiggoth
2 squiggoth
1 killa kan unit (animated idols)



Moonstarz inc
Big Mek Moonstar
1 mekboy stompa "Happy"
2 stompas
6 deff dredds
6 killa kan squads


Furst Platune
Jenral Smiff 
Enjinseer 'Arrison 
3 ork boys mobs (parade ground drilled)
3 heavy weapon batteries
5 looted wagons
2 trukk mobs
2 kommando units (1 ninjas)


As you can see i've got my work cut out but it's nice to have such a comprehensive list it means that if i want to paint something that's not of a typical paint scheme i can work on one of the squads for a different section of the army. Now i just have to build some more shelves.....


----------



## cirs85

thats alot of boyz, want to see your squiggoths! if you have them yet. Keep up the good work..

I feel ya on the devlan mud too... i have about 1/4 of a jar left. It looks like the new devlan muds name is Agrax Earthshade, so just gotta wait.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

> Okay yooz lot, az Big Boss Grimzag got 'imself smashed up again and iz avin some body work done over at mad doc Dribblebrain'z tent. Till ee gets back i'm in charge ov dis 'ear tecknical wotnot. So fer now ya's got a Big Mek Whirlygit update.
> 
> Furst deelin wiv da oomies wot is chattin..
> 
> 
> cirs85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats alot of boyz, want to see your squiggoths! if you have them yet. Keep up the good work..
> 
> I feel ya on the devlan mud too... i have about 1/4 of a jar left. It looks like the new devlan muds name is Agrax Earthshade, so just gotta wait.
> 
> 
> 
> we'z not caught da squiggoths yet, need a bigga net...or more grots for bait. Besides dey's not ded speedy like da trucks so dey can wait a bit till da feral lads can catch em.
> 
> Da brown goop is a pain, i gots lotsa wagons wot is nearly ready fer fightin but dey's all shiney an none of da boys will ride em untill they's a bit 'arder lookin. I'm sendin some ammo runts out ta see if dey can inch some in da mornin...fingers crossed dey find sum.
> 
> 
> Now da new stuff.
> In his abce...abbsen.....abzen..... As Grimzag is away i been lookin at da list wot ee gave me last nite. Just before 'is recent fraggin' ee told me ta start workin' on gettin the waagh rollin'. Well wiv so many looted wagons waitin' fer paint and da weirdboy tower waitin fer scrap metal ta armour it up dere was only a few fings wot i could get done.
> 
> Furst i cobbled tagevva sum big gunz, it's not proppa lootin if you aint killed da tank furst. 3 rokkets anna big shoota ta bulk out sum ov da feral boys. dey like gettin new toys. An wiv dese dey can hunt sum more vehicles fer me to work on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next i went out and found my Old Rival Spannymek and managed ta convince 'im ta join da waagh. 'ees not as gifted as me but den ya can't win em all. E's brought along a ded old Shokk attack gun wot ee wants ta put ta use straight away. I bashed 'im an told 'im to start lookin fer kopta parts furst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Den just as i was sittin dahn and finkin wot a good job i woz dooin' sum new boyz walked in da door. Furst woz a weirdboy wot 'ad been hidin' inna cave but 'ad felt da waaaagh buildin' so came ta join up. 'is name is Phlash. I'm keepin' i'm away from most da ladz fer now until da boss gets back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sekond came in a nob wot 'ad lost 'is arm...all careless like. Now wiv Dribblebrain bein' da only doc nearby and currently busy i figgered i'd do da work meself. Can't be all that diffrent from worky machinery after all, just a bit squishier. Wiv a couple of bolts and a cable tie 'ee got 'imself a new power first wot 'ee can bash folks wiv....'ee can't close 'is mouth now tho...dunno why...bit strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might 'ave some new fings ta show yah tomorrah.....ooops 'ere comes da boss in 'is new body..looks familiar from sumwhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Hilarious commentary. Love your new additions to the waaagh.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Hilarious commentary. Love your new additions to the waaagh.


LOL...I have to agree with you there mate. Good stuff Grim! Looking forward to seeing these old calssic back in action.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Hilarious commentary. Love your new additions to the waaagh.





Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> LOL...I have to agree with you there mate. Good stuff Grim! Looking forward to seeing these old calssic back in action.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE



Thanks guys, i'm thinking about making it a regular thing where i let one of the bosses talk about what is going on. Whirlgit seemed to enjoy using the laptop...i'm not sure about his customising though...










anyway i got some more models made over the last couple of days but didn't have time to upload them so here is another big shoota boy and a rokkit boy.


























then a scattering of standard boys.


















and a trophy grot that i'm going to give to Tuffdreg for all his hard work.


















I've not been quiet on the painting front, it's just that i don't know what to paint for next month's army painting challenge so i don't want to start on a unit and not be able to work on it whilst i'm working on the APC. Instead i've taken the time to get some of the terrain done that i've got laying around. I picked up these resin pieces from Daemonscape casting and i've been really impressed with how they look. No faults so far and only minimum clean up required, really good for a little family business. Whirlygit insisted on leading a scavenging expedition to check em out. 

























I managed to find some pictures of old worn tractor tires for reference, i'm pretty happy with how they look,


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Love the Ork boy with the rokkit. I have to ask though, how long is that exhaust trail/rokkit?

And where are the other boyz from? 

I'll have to check Daemonscape out. (Though I really should paint up all the terrain I have first. But, I don't have any tire stacks, so I can justify it.)


----------



## Iron Angel

I did, in fact, lol. This is some excellent stuff you have going here.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Love the Ork boy with the rokkit. I have to ask though, how long is that exhaust trail/rokkit?
> 
> Bout 2", it was only just out o shot but my camera wouldn't focus on the boy if i got any more of the rocket in.
> 
> And where are the other boyz from?
> 
> Just because you asked nicely
> 
> from top to bottom
> 
> gorkamorka body, metal stikkbomma head, plastic boy arms, kromlech bren gun
> 
> 
> mantic games marauder orx head and body, boys arms with greenstuff shoulders and wrists
> 
> 
> left: Gorkamorka boy legs, gorkamorka bionic torso, mantic orx head, up to date arms, rogue trader weapon in left hand 2nd edition weapon in right hand.
> Right: Gorkamorka trakk gunner torso/legs/head, current edition left arm, some savage orc weapon, green stuff shoulders and sleeves.
> 
> bloodbowl orc body, current edition weapon/arms, green stuff hair and shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to check Daemonscape out. (Though I really should paint up all the terrain I have first. But, I don't have any tire stacks, so I can justify it.)
> 
> Now you're thinking like an ork





> I did, in fact, lol. This is some excellent stuff you have going here.
> Reply With Quote


 Thanks Iron angel, i'm trying to get as much of my desk cleared as possible before holiday even if it's just finishing the masses of construction i've gotta do.


----------



## Iron Angel

I too have the Creeping Mess on my desk that slowly turns parts of my work space off limits as time presses on. Looking at my desk, I have about a one foot by one foot area to paint in. The rest is covered by... Stuff.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

ahh so dats wher da docs as bin. ill give im a beatin when he get back. he spost ta be worken on special projeckt for me.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay i'm back again folks with a tiny little update, i've been on hols for the last week and didn't have internet access or access to any paints so i've not done any painting really aside from these 2 snotling swarms for my shock attack battery apocalyose formation. 










I'm currently working on warboss models and nobs as far as painting is concerned so that i can catch up with this months army painting challenge. No pics as they're already posted elsewhere and i've not done a lot wiv them. should be more updates later in the week so watch this space.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Thanks a lot for answering my questions on where you got those orks (and orcs and orx) from. 

I've looked at a lot of ork army threads and I think this is the first time I've ever seen Snotlings. 

I got one set of seven on a large square base and never thought to do anything with them. Rebasing them on 25mm round bases is something I had not considered. Well, that's another to add to the list of future projects.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Thanks a lot for answering my questions on where you got those orks (and orcs and orx) from.
> 
> I've looked at a lot of ork army threads and I think this is the first time I've ever seen Snotlings.
> 
> I got one set of seven on a large square base and never thought to do anything with them. Rebasing them on 25mm round bases is something I had not considered. Well, that's another to add to the list of future projects.



No probs, if us meks don't share our secrets then the pinkskinsz will outfink us. 

The shokk attack battery is the only formation that uses snotlings to my knowledge. You can find the rules for them  here. you only need 5 bases of snotlings, a runtherd and 3 big meks with shokk attack guns. it's a good formation the snotlings increase the strength of the shots. 

I read it the other day and figured that as i already had 2 shokk attack guns (not the operators though) it wouldn't be too difficult to equip some boys with the guns and make a third one from scratch. I've got enough for 6 snot bases with 3 models per base and a boy who i can convert into a runtherd.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Update time folks, it's all construction work this time, i've done a lot of painting on my warboss but he's not finished yet. Might have an update with him in the next few days.

For now here is another rocket boy.











Two big meks and a runtherd, filling out the missing units from my shokk attack battery.





























I've also finished this nob he's been around for ages but needed a little green stuff work and i always have to be in the mood to do green stuff. 










Appologese for the less than stellar photos folks, it's been a long day and i'm too tired to go find some white paper.


Edit: wow, just realised how rediculously long i've made that last guy's arms....guess i've still got work to do on him.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

That's an interesting kludge for the rokkit launcha. 

I have to ask, where do you get all your cable? (Is it that tool made of two plates that you rub together?)

Love your meks. I see what you mean by converting.

I'm surprised to see that particular model for a runtherd. I've been looking for him just because it's a cool Gorkamorka model, but ye Gods, eBay sellers are asking a lot for him.

And yeah, his arms are kind of long. I saw stitch some scars on him and chalk it up to the doc doing some experimentation.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> That's an interesting kludge for the rokkit launcha.
> 
> Cheers dude, not sure on him myself but i'm low on legs at the moment so i have to make do with the complete torso's that i have.
> 
> I have to ask, where do you get all your cable? (Is it that tool made of two plates that you rub together?)
> 
> Most of my cables are actually bass guitar string. i have a friend who is a bassist and plays a lot of gigs. He offers me the old strings whenever he replaces them. I know a couple of people who do the same thing with their local music store. Other cables are actually pieces of wire from various electrical items.
> 
> Love your meks. I see what you mean by converting.
> 
> cheers again, like i said i'm running low on parts but can't warrent spending more cash until i've cleared some of the backlog.
> 
> I'm surprised to see that particular model for a runtherd. I've been looking for him just because it's a cool Gorkamorka model, but ye Gods, eBay sellers are asking a lot for him.
> 
> I've never had the complete version of this model, he was given to me by a friend but was short the head and right arm when i got him, the pose means he is kinda limited as to what he can be used for, banner bearer, runtherd or boy with a long weapon. In the end i had him as a spear armed boy but figured i need a runtherd more.
> 
> And yeah, his arms are kind of long. I saw stitch some scars on him and chalk it up to the doc doing some experimentation.
> 
> now that i've noticed it i can't just let it be. I'm probably going to have to cut a section out of both arms and shorten them.



Now then update time. I've finaly finished my new warboss, and this month's entry to the army painting contest. I'm really happy with the end result though it's frustrating exactly how many errors show up when you blow up pictures of models.


















































On a different note i've decided against working on my nobs, i need a break from infantry and fancy working on a couple of my unfinished vehicles for now.

l8rz


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Thanks for answering my questions (especially the tip on bass guitar strings--too bad I don't know any bassists).

Love the warboss, especially the trophy rack. He's more mek than ork at this point. 

Looking forward to seeing what kind of vehicles you'll be working on.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I've been pretty busy over the last couple of days, painting has been a might slow but i'm putting a lot of time in to compensate.

because i've finished my Army painter challenge for this month i'm bouncing through the models that i feel like working on, as i feel like working on them.

Last night i finished this piece of terrain that was sat on my desk, again from Deamonscapes.

























By the time it was done i was tired so resigned myself to just knocking out another snotling base.









Then today i was off work so invited my brother over for a painting day, i primarily focussed on trying to get another of my looted wagons finished and so the Dred Barun was finished.
































I've also done minor work on another couple of pieces of scenary, my ork bommer and Tuffdreg's trophy grot but it's all too minor to bother photographing.

Toodles till next time
oh by the way for those counting i am currently at
163/300 Infantry
13/25 Vehicles

this would be higher but my warboss and the snotling swarms have been replacement models rather than new ones. The warboss replaces my old warboss model and some of the snotlings i am using for my snotling swarms were already included in my grots mob. Well from now on i should be building on my numbers.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

The outhouse cracked me up. That is a great terrain piece.

The looted wagun is another winner. That cannon is so big it looks insane. But so Orky, too.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

i like the picture of the baron on the front. your free hand doodles always crack me up.


----------



## Grokfog

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> *Grockfog's Mob*
> Grockfog has designs on being the next big boss, some say that he is descended directly from Warboss Grimzag's own spore. He has a ruthless attitude but a tendancy for lazyness which means he would rather stay sat in his truck and unleash his firepower from there then go through the trouble of actually running around the battlefield.


I approve of this. :biggrin:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Grokfog said:


> I approve of this. :biggrin:


The funny thing is that i didn't even realise i was naming himm after you untill a couple of weeks later. I knew the name Grockfog sounded familiar but i figured i had used it before in my Gorkamorka army or something.


Single banner waving trophy grot as an update for today folks, i've been promising it to Tuffdreg for so long now that i figured i would get it finished. i might have some cool new stuff in the next few days so watch this space.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

> Neva fear, Whirlygit is 'ere.
> 
> Right, da boss 'as been 'avin' some trubble sleepin' so i told 'im ta go ta bed an 'ave a noice nap. Said i'd do da updatin' fer tooday.
> 
> Yooz all remember dat ununspired twit Spannymek wot i told yoo about last time? Well it seems dat me kickin' 'im out ov 'is workshop and makin' 'im work outside has dun him good, he's got a little colour in 'is cheeks. Still useless at makin' stuff but maybe i can trick 'im inta blowin' up big and proppa and takin' some beakies wiv 'im. Da shokk attack gun wot 'ee has is ded whirly tho. makes a sound like a grot caught inside a tank track when ya power it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In uvver news da boss has put a load of names on da bases of any important orks. I got me name on furst ov course. It's cause da mob is gettin' so big now dat 'ees fergettin names. Grokfog was Grimjaw, den Grockfog and den Grokfog. To avoid confuusin in da footure 'ees namin' da bases when we get names.
> 
> Also in a cupple of moons it looks like dere's gonna be a big ruck. da new weirdboy has been mumblin; about the Battle fer Gork's Drift. Dat's an old scraptown we built neer da desert. Sum boys is gonna go out dere and shore up da defenses just in case we need 'em. It's mostly old wounded boys wot need ta relax and a cupple of meks.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I like the old-style mek. (I have one stored away in a tackle box, along with all the other unpainted orks. I'm going to have to look at mine more carefully as I didn't realize he had his tongue sticking out.) 

I like the swirling clouds of energy look in the balls of the spinny bit (for those that don't have an Ork Codex, this is what it is labeled in the diagram). And how you tried to mimic sand falling in through the hourglass.

My only critique would be the blue on the power coils. It doesn't quite pop as the blue on the balls.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> My only critique would be the blue on the power coils. It doesn't quite pop as the blue on the balls.











Hmmm looks like i got me a grease clog in the gubbins manifold...hang on. *snort* *ptooo* *Squeek Squeek Squeek*










there we go, looks like da juice is getting froo propper now. Wouldn't want ta only teleport 'alf a snotling would we. 



Also, now we got tu meks workin' on da wagons we managed ta get "Stinger" off its blocks.










































Went fer a kinda beaten up Tron look wiv dis wun, was pretty fun ta paint.


----------



## khrone forever

nice work, and 10,000th view


----------



## Grins1878

Would love to see a pic of your entire ork force mate, there's some amazing stuff in this thread, the whole army looks amazing!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

khrone forever said:


> nice work, and 10,000th view





Grins1878 said:


> Would love to see a pic of your entire ork force mate, there's some amazing stuff in this thread, the whole army looks amazing!


Thanks guys i'm going to be running an apocalypse game at the end of June so i will prolly take some army shots then, failing that i might have some spare time to take them on saturday but it depends on the weather. I havn't got good enough lighting to take an army shot inside my house. Before the apoch battle i hope to have 2 more looted wagons, another 20 boys, 2 more shokk attack meks and a weirdboy all painted up. If i have time i'll do my bomma and deff dredd as well...here's hoping.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Hmmm looks like i got me a grease clog in the gubbins manifold...hang on. *snort* *ptooo* *Squeek Squeek Squeek*
> 
> there we go, looks like da juice is getting froo propper now. Wouldn't want ta only teleport 'alf a snotling would we.


Okay, that was funny. And yeah, the color pops a lot more now.




GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Went fer a kinda beaten up Tron look wiv dis wun, was pretty fun ta paint.


By some odd coincidence I just came from a Tron Warhammer thread in the M&P thread. And I was looking at the Stinger, this is what was running through my head. 

It's not often that I've seen a model with such a large bore (I think the ork driver could stick his head in there). I have to ask, where did you find the barrel?

And congratulations on the 10K views. It is worth coming in to look.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Grim, well done Sir!

You are def progressing and that is a good thing! I really really like the orbs onthe shock attack gun, excellent work mate! Nice job on the "Stinger" as well, very Orky.

Your free-hand has improved as well, good job buddy!

+Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Okay, that was funny. And yeah, the color pops a lot more now.
> 
> By some odd coincidence I just came from a Tron Warhammer thread in the M&P thread. And I was looking at the Stinger, this is what was running through my head.
> 
> It's not often that I've seen a model with such a large bore (I think the ork driver could stick his head in there). I have to ask, where did you find the barrel?
> 
> And congratulations on the 10K views. It is worth coming in to look.


Thanks for continuing to visit DS i'm sure you must have contributed quite a large number of those 10k. The kannon on stinger is actualy the outter barrel of the deff kannon that i didn't use for my stompa.

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/ork-stompa-deth-kannon-outer-barrel-p-4146.html

incidentally i've just realised that B&K sell guitar strings as part of their bits collection. 




Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Grim, well done Sir!
> 
> You are def progressing and that is a good thing! I really really like the orbs onthe shock attack gun, excellent work mate! Nice job on the "Stinger" as well, very Orky.
> 
> Your free-hand has improved as well, good job buddy!
> 
> +Rep
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Thanks DoE, the balls on the Shokk attack gun came out a lot better than i anticipated. All i did was paint them silver, wash them blue, paint everything but the edges in ice blue and then paint iregular white patterns on them before washing them in blue ink. The ink means they keep reflecting the natural light as well as having their own inner patterning. 



i've been busy building lately, mainly so that when i start painting i can do several things at once. My first project has been to finish building the fourth trukk that has been missing from my speed freeks for so long. I idn't do much to the origional model, took off some of the items that ruined the scale, removed the seating in the back, changed the lights and added some extra armour plates and glyphs. I still need to make a driver. That means i have 3 crew to build for my trukks in total. 



























I can choose to kit it out with a big shoota or rokket launcher as both can just clip onto the weapons rail. 




















Next i nearly completed construction on a second Deff Dredd. With a few more pistons, wires and rivvets he'll be ready to go. I might be able to get a third going but i don't know what i'm gonna use for weapons as i'm low on parts. These will be painted up like my stompa in bad moon colours. 





































Finally i finished off some more ork terrain, again from daemonscapes. I love this stuff it's so cool to work on, i can even take the lid off so that i can put people inside. The outhouse has received more rust to make it match these two.




























Might have an update later today as i'm going to be doing some more work on the dredds tonight.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Oh, more models. I like how the trukk is coming along, but where is it from? (Looks WWII-ish.) And what is that in the front? A winch?

I like the look of the count-as Deff Dreads. How many are you planning on building?

The Daemonscape terrain is suitably orky. I really do need to place an order at some point.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Oh, more models. I like how the trukk is coming along, but where is it from? (Looks WWII-ish.) And what is that in the front? A winch?
> 
> _It is indeed WW2ish. it's an M3 scout car. The round bit on the front is an unditching roller for getting it out of tough terrain if it gets stuck. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture is the short bodied M3 mine is an M3A1
> 
> 
> I like the look of the count-as Deff Dreads. How many are you planning on building?
> 
> I only have 3 of the privateer press bodies atm, i might be able to get some more but for now i think three is a nice place to stop. don't want to end up working on too many at one time.
> 
> 
> The Daemonscape terrain is suitably orky. I really do need to place an order at some point.
> 
> I'm considering ordering some more, they were talking about doing modular scrapyard terrain to allow more variety in the buildings


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Ooh, glad to know I was on the money. (Though I've never heard of an unditching roller.)

Hmm, I may hold off on the Daemonscape order then since I do want to see what the scrapyard terrain looks like. I had been considering Pardulon, but the 19% sales tax + S&H is a bit much for me.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Grins1878 said:


> Would love to see a pic of your entire ork force mate, there's some amazing stuff in this thread, the whole army looks amazing!



Now i havn't really gotten very far in the last week or so but i figured i could at least take this shot with my day off. Here is the army including only completed models.



















































this is the stuff i still need to finish painting but which is already constructed, i didn't bother taking shots of things that are partially built or unbuilt because there is stacks of it.



































Hopefully i can get most of them done before the apocalypse game that i have lined up at the end of June.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

yay looking good grimzag. hmm does make me think i need to get my stuff painted however i have been transported to the land of skyrim and im having trouble getting back.
do you ever feel like you paint and paint but the to do pile never gets any smaller.?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> do you ever feel like you paint and paint but the to do pile never gets any smaller.?


I think this is something that every ork horde player faces at some point. 

I try not to think about it, otherwise I wind up in a corner, rocking back and forth, whimpering.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

time for an update, i've not been doing much painting lately as all my spare time has been going into tryng to get my new shop up and running. Today however i realised i am waiting on other people so took a little break, played some portal 2 and managed to get most of theis trukk complete. I still need to paint the driver and guns but for the most part it's done.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

OKay folks i've been a little lax on the updates lately, i'm still miles from finishing my dreadnoughts for the army painter challenge and when i do have time to work on them i can't seem to stay focused un painting them. currently all this talk of new flyers has stirred something deepwithin big mek whirly git and he's locked himself in my games room with a selection of power tools. 

I sent in a grot with a video camera to try and work out what he's doing, he managed to transmit the following footage before falling into some sort of noxious chemical fuel (might have been a pot noodle). anyway, this is what he's been up to.

first we spotted this string of bombs that i'm assuming are to be dropped from the bomb bay doors of the bomma
















Next Grot noticed a slightly remodelled airoplane tail....just a little reshaped and reinforced.









It wasn't untill now that the wee blighter noticed the partially built superstructure of the vehicle strewn across the room.














































For those of you wondering why the plane is cut in half it's for two reasons. Firstly it allows me to work on the rear and front sections at different times whilst i'm waiting for stuff to dry. Secondly it allows me to lengthen the plane a little, something i'm doing to counteract the widening i've done on the main fusilage. The idea was poached from this thread here, i highly recommend hunting down some of the other projects which this guy has done on that forum, they are amazing. 

Just as it looked like the grot would get out alive, he spotted this.











...the resulting vast amounts of fire and ricocheting chells seem to have caused Grotini o dive into a tub of Beef and tomato pot noodle, unaware of the toxicity of the contents. 


The nose gunner is almost completed, only needing a couple of hoses attatched to strategic spots on some of the weapons and an ammo drum needing building for the underslung miniguns. Every member of crew will have a gas mask to deal with high altitude flight runs, i'm not sure how i'll go about building these. next i'll probably focus on the bombing bay, i know what i want to do with it though i'm not entirely sure about a lot of the other sections. I have plans but nothing concrete atm.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Oh, this looking good. 

What was the green plane originally? (I'm thinking of picking up the new flyer kit and a couple of model planes for conversion using the left over bits.)

And that is a lot of rivets. Looks like the right amount. :laugh: Can't wait to see it painted up.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

have you figured out a way of safely attaching the wings yet as theyre so long and heavy.
did the grot acctually make it out?
is there acctually an ork in with all those guns?

SOOO MANY QUESTIONS.

looking good grimzag cant wait to see it in action


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Oh, this looking good.
> 
> What was the green plane originally? (I'm thinking of picking up the new flyer kit and a couple of model planes for conversion using the left over bits.)
> 
> And that is a lot of rivets. Looks like the right amount. :laugh: Can't wait to see it painted up.


1/45 scale planes are about right for conversion but the areas where the crew live are usually a little cramped for orks, hence the widening of the body on this one. The origional was a B17- Flying fortress. Gotta love those monsters. I've also got a thunderbolt sat awaiting my attantion 




Ring Master "Honka" said:


> have you figured out a way of safely attaching the wings yet as theyre so long and heavy.
> 
> The wings are now safely attatched, i had to drill holes in the plastic body and used wire from some heavy duty coathangers to thread them together. ATM my core problem is making sure the hull is strong enough to support the reinforced wings now that it has a massive gap down the middle.
> 
> did the grot acctually make it out?
> 
> Alas no...i suspect he wasn't even noticed when Whirlygit tucked into his pot noodle
> 
> is there acctually an ork in with all those guns?
> 
> Yes you can see his red mask poking out of the top, his arms are above the rocket on one side and under the lascannon thing on the other.....he's completely deaf
> 
> SOOO MANY QUESTIONS.
> 
> looking good grimzag cant wait to see it in action


Hopefully i'll have some more time today to do some more work on this beast.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

okay folks it's been a long time coming but i'm fed up with just doing work related stuff all the time so i been hammering away at my bomma in my spare time. After some pretty solid kitbashing sessions here is where we are. 

Sorry for the blurry pic, with luck i can get some better ones in the morning. That red blob beside it is an ork trukk by the way....yes that is a 28" wingspan. 









She's by no means finished, i'm not even going to think about the number of rivets i'll need for this one uke: and there are still a lot of gaps that need armour plates welded over them. Structurally however, she is sound (for an ork flying machine). I've already toughened up the areas where the supports will attatch her to the base.

I've completed the ball turret and top turret so that they move, i've kinda decided against the nose turret i built, i just didn't like it once i held it against the model so i think i'll wait and see what comes from the big bitz and kitz order i did at the weekend. maybe i can scavenge some parts from that. Most of the crew are built and converted up so with another ten or so hours i should be finished.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

A 28-inch wingspan? Wow, that is impressive. I look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Hellados

good lord i thought it was pretty small but it wasn't, it was far away. . . . epic mate!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

update time with some better pictures. 

Okay I managed to find some time to get some more shots of my bomma today, I’m still working on it as you’ll see from the photo’s. A lot of the crew are missing body parts as I’m waiting for a bitz delivery to arrive and there are still a load of gaps to plug up as I mentioned before. 

First here is the already painted wing, I’m going to add false moss smoke coming off of the flames and there will be a grot crewman with a fire extinguisher trying to put it out but only succeeding in spraying one of his buddies in the face.


























The second wing is more or less complete, on top anyway, it still needs rivets on the bottom.

























Here is the cockpit, the roof is bluetacked in place for now, still lots to work on, the angle doesn’t show some of the bigger holes. It does show the bombardier’s scope that I’ve added for the co-pilot to use to gauge when to drop his load.


































Here is the mess of a crew area, I’m going to add a rough roof structure to this once it’s all painted and the crew are in. Still too many gaps towards the rear of the compartment.

















The crew will have hoses attaching their gasmasks to a central air tank when they are done and the flyboy with handset will have it attached to a modified imperial voxcaster so that he can talk to other flyboys in the sqwadrun.


















































both the top and bottom turrets are articulated to be able to rotate 360 degrees and tilt up to 90 degrees vertically. They still need bulking out and having more detail added but the mechanisms are working so that’s a bonus. Origionally the ball turret was going to have a gunners pod and gunner but it hung down so low that it unbalanced the look ofthe model so I stripped it down and made an automated turret instead.


























Likewise the tail turret was going to be similar to the waist guns with an ork manning the weapon but a combination of very little space and me deciding that a jet engine would look better sticking out of the vehicles rear meant that instead I have cobbled together an incomplete rear firing rocket system. Once both elements are armoured up they should look pretty nice.


























The nose turret I had actually completed using a deff kopta as the basis I had a gunner surrounded by various different killing devices but when I tried to dry fit it into position it made the front end look too busy for my liking and make the nose a lot longer than I wanted it to be. I’ll probably add a crewman with a simple twin big shoota mount instead of the mega arsenal. I do however have plans for the previous nose gunner though that’s a different story. 










rear landing gear...i still need to build the front ones as the ones I had been planning are too small.









The bomb bay will be articulated, I’ve not yet finished armouring it, hiding the hinge joins or working the lever mechanism which will open the doors and release the string of incendiaries I’ve prepared onto the enemy but once that’s done I will more or less have completed all the tricky work and can focus on the tidying and prettying up of the model...and pressing out about 18,000 rivets. 


















Finally here is Happy the mekboy stompa eyeing up the bomma, I think he’s upset that he’s no longer the biggest thing in my army. I made him lay down next to it to give a better idea of the scale of this thing. Stompas aren’t designed to lay down.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Ye Gods! Is this going to be your flyer or a diorama? I'm simply gobsmacked at the amount of detail you are putting into this. 

(Inspired by your prior post, my friend and I went out and hit a toy store and a model kit shop earlier today and found nothing that I could use--well, I found kits that I could convert but as they cost more than the actual Ork bommer kit, I might as well just buy the kit.)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Ye Gods! Is this going to be your flyer or a diorama? I'm simply gobsmacked at the amount of detail you are putting into this.
> 
> (Inspired by your prior post, my friend and I went out and hit a toy store and a model kit shop earlier today and found nothing that I could use--well, I found kits that I could convert but as they cost more than the actual Ork bommer kit, I might as well just buy the kit.)



Thanks dude i'm trying to pull out as many stops as i can with this bad boy as until i build something bigger it will be my centre piece. 

For donor model kits i would recommend this ebay seller though i think he's on holiday at the moment. Trust me though, once his shop is back up after his break he stocks a massive selection of obscure 1/48 aircraft and a couple of 1/32 to boot. 

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/model_hobbies


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Thanks for the link. And bookmarked. 

I'll still be working on my boyz for a while longer though, before beginning on the toyz.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

that thing is huge (thats what she said) itll be difficult for the enemy to miss it when being used. how good is the armor on a plane? i cant wait to see it on the battlefield.

big boomy death yaaay


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Last i checked most planes had an armour value of 10 and lets face it the bomma looks no tougher than a trukk so should probably be a 10 anyway....it'll definately have structure points though as its a really huge honking plane and i don't feel that a single lucky bolter shot taking it down is true to the appearance. The fact that it's a flyer should offer it some measure of protection from death and when i get my hands on the new rules i'll be able to go into a little bit more as to what rules it shoudl have. 

As a change of pace and to stop me needing to use my second real life card in the army painter challenge i've gotten my act together and finished the work on looted wagon number 6. The orks didn't rename this one, they heard it was bad luck to change a vehicles name and so went with the service code that it still bore on the tracks that had been stolen for its creation. Thus Wagon L - 337 was born.

Sorry about the blurry pictures, i had to take this shot at work and didin't have a light box available.


----------



## 777swappamag777

Good to see your still chugging away with those orks mate.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Hmm, I see a boomgun, a rack of rokkits, a ram,... a searchlight?... and I'm not sure what that grot is doing. 

As for the paintjob, I don't know if there's enough red to count as a RPJ. I can see you've done some weathering (though it is hard to tell with some of the pics). Not crazy about the orange to tell the truth. 

It's interesting to see what you've done with an old Rhino kit. Don't actually see many of them these days.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay update time. It's a minor one for now, though i might do another one before the day is through. 
@ Dicrel: I agree about the orange, it's meant to look like rust but it's a bit too bright for that so i might just mess around and see if i can dull it down a little, maybe some brown washes will add some depth and make it look less shiney.
the grot is firing a bow and arrow, he's doing his part in adding to the firepiower 
as for the rhino shells i keep picking up battered and incomplete ones for like £2 on ebay and turning them into looted wagons. 

Without further ado here is my newest completed model.
Munch the Squig, he's warboss grimzag's new attack squig, origionally he was gonna be a squig hound but since i've decided that i'll differentiate what tyhpe of squig is what by using their skin tones and that i want squighouds to be green, he's now been promoted to attack squig.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> as for the rhino shells i keep picking up battered and incomplete ones for like £2 on ebay and turning them into looted wagons.


Wow. I've never come across deals like those. Then again, I'm not looking that hard--far too many things to paint and build at the moment.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Without further ado here is my newest completed model. Munch the Squig.


It's so scaly and knobby. I'm reminded of a really small and round dragon... a dragonball if you will (sorry couldn't resist). :biggrin: Is it one of the new finecast or one of the old metal ones? (I ordered some a couple of weeks ago and am wondering how the material is.)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Wow. I've never come across deals like those. Then again, I'm not looking that hard--far too many things to paint and build at the moment.
> 
> The trick is to search for "warhammer tank" and make sure that they are sorted by cheapest first, usually you sill find some really cheap ones and if you hold off bidding till the last few moments you can get them cheap as chips, the last time i did it i got 4 tanks and partial tanks for £8. most had pieces missing but that just makes it more fun to convert
> 
> 
> It's so scaly and knobby. I'm reminded of a really small and round dragon... a dragonball if you will (sorry couldn't resist). :biggrin: Is it one of the new finecast or one of the old metal ones? (I ordered some a couple of weeks ago and am wondering how the material is.)
> 
> Munch is an old metal boy, i picked him up from ebay for £3 or i could buy a pack of 5 for £15 from GW. This is why i never buy anything new anymore. PS: you can tell the difference between this model and the finecast version by the position of it's tail.



I said i would post these last night but never got around to it so here is the slightly tweaked L-337 with toned down orange and better pictures.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Thanks for the eBay tips. I really shouldn't be looking for more stuff (I do have six tanks in Valhallan colors waiting for plasticard kunvershuns). 

The orange is more rust-like now. Especially the back where it does look like the exhaust is corroded.

And thanks for the close up of the Grot, I didn't realize he was using his feet to help draw the bow.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Slight update, i've not had a lot of time for my boys since i've been working towards my own shop, i seem to spend all my time working on second hand models for the shop that need stripping or repairs before i can sell them. 

Anyway over the last couple of nights i've done some work on my ten boy unit for the army painter challenge, once again the ten boys are taken from different units so that it wouldn't matter if i do a tone of brown or grey a slightly different way, they all get mixed up anyway. 



















Here are two rocket boys. These two actually complete UG's feral mob, i'll take a picture of the completed squad maybe tomorrow night....i don't want to carry the squad downstairs for photos at 3:15am. I shall be focusing on getting the other 8 game worthy and i have a couple of cool side models to work on that i'm looking forwards to. Laters folks.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Finished three more boys for the army painting challenge. These ones are all from Kroff's mob and like the previous two actually complete his unit.
























That means that i've got 2 x 30 boy feral mobs complete and i'm already working on the next 2 units. By my reckoning 10 of the other two units are complete with 5 more needing finisheing before MOnday. i've a day off tomorrow so it should be a problem.

Here are Ug's weasels.
[URL="







[/URL]
And Kroff's bears.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I feel like I'm painting at a snail's pace. 

Good luck on completing the mob for the challenge.

(I have a unit of ferals planned as well. I picked up a FB Orc unit and have plans to pick up a Savage Orc one to mix and match for a more feral look.)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Glad to see your still chruning out some classic Orks Grimzag, would love to see an Army shot of everything youve completed so far.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dicrel Seijin said:


> I feel like I'm painting at a snail's pace.
> 
> Good luck on completing the mob for the challenge.
> 
> (I have a unit of ferals planned as well. I picked up a FB Orc unit and have plans to pick up a Savage Orc one to mix and match for a more feral look.)


I'm just bodging together whatever i can, as i'm planning on fielding them as green tide formations they will be comprised of over 100 boys in each of my two formations. Basically i'm using up whatever dregs i cn find, though i have now got some classic snakebite models to add in.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Glad to see your still chruning out some classic Orks Grimzag, would love to see an Army shot of everything youve completed so far.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


I did an army shot recently. Here
Since that picture was taken all that i've painted is some squigs, 9 boys, 1 nob, a trukk and a looted wagon. Hopefully i'll have more to add in the next week, i'm spending a lot of time painting in the next few days so here's hoping. 

I spent all Yesturday painting and finished my army painting unit. 

Here they all are, this ten man squad will be split between no less than 4 units. one of which is still illegal size. 










I also managed to get some squig hounds painted up as my runtherds havn't had any until now an i decided it was way past time. 
These are actually spawns of magic by spellcrow miniatures and i've been really enjoying painting them, yes they are simple but it's nice to have a change of pace. 

Now as these are marginally smaller and less mean looking then GW squigs i decided to use them as squighounds instead of attack squigs. As attack squigs are regularly given raw meat and faces as dinner i decided that it makes them big and mean looking and also makes their hide a tough gnarly red. Here is a comparison.










My squighounds on the other hand do get to eat the occasional slave or grot but mostly get fed on whatever vegetation the runtherd can gather, giving them a nice green palor. 
As well as that i figure that these squigs may have been caught near a site where a titan exploded and have mutated in some ways, the floaty squig creates such quantities of volotile gases that it is actually lighter then air and has to use its tail to propel and steer it. Froghound is more at home in the water whilst the other two are more in keeping with regular squigs.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

New micro update.
Today i managed to paint an ork nob









And two attack squigs, again from spellcrow miniatures.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Hey folks,
It's been a while, more than 2 weeks but i'm back with a couple of small updates. I've been working on models but not really finished a while heap. well i've finished nothing actually. i have however managed to get a lot of constructing done. 

















As you can see i've made good progress on the bomma, it's almost completely built, just rivvets , detailing and sorting the bomb by doors out left to work on. all the crew are assembled and magnetised and the thing can be remived from it's base and stand alone. Which means i can use it for terrain. Building an ork airfield is a plan that has beene floating around for a while and now i have a plane to sit on the runway. 

















I also traded a leman russ for an eldar grav tank and have started looting it into a new dakkajet. The nose is made from the nose gunner i origionally built for the bomma but which overbalanced the front end of the plane. as you can see it still has some structural issues but nothing that i shouldn't be able to solve with some armour plates. 


That's about it for now, should hve more updates later in the week.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I can't wait to see the bomma painted up. 

Hmm, an Eldar grav tank. It looks interesting. I'd like to see how you plan on orkifying more.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

After a long Hiatus i'm back folks. After spending much of the last few months working on my shop i've not had a lot of chance to do painting. That said i've managed to complete a few of my languishing projects and i'll be uploading shots of them in the next day or so, when i can get to take pictures of them. Hopefully you should see a jump forwards in progress in the new year, this year has been a rather slow ride for the boys. I'll be focussing more on completing existing models rather than working on new stuff so you should see periodic updates, starting soon. Watch this space.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay guys i promised you updates and damned if i'm going to fail to give you one.
First off a little boring stuff, basically i needed a board for my shop when it was opened so i had to make a whole heap of terrain. Rather than start from scratch i decided i would use the ork settlement as a starting point. First up a couple of polystyrene ruins, one an old bunker (complete with acid damage) and the other some generic wall sections. I've added a lot of pro imperial propaganda as i've gone along, to try and make the otherwise bare walls a little more interesting.


































next up some more polystyrene, this time in the form of some orkish ruined wall barricades. i made these a while back but have only just gotten around to finishing them. 

























Then we are onto the last couple of bits of demonscape terrain, a windmill and watchtower. Both painted to keep them in line with the other buildings though i may need to add some rust to them to make them fit a little better.









I finished Big mek Moonstar way back in August for the Army painter challenge but for some reason never uploaded any pictures to my log. Here he is in all his glory , though with some chippage where i dropped him on a tile floor earlier.










Also because i magnetised him to his base he can stand in the crows nest of happy the stompa and look out across the waaaagh.









Moonstar managed to find some time to get one of the Deff Dredds, junka, completed. 


























NOt content with expanding on the Badmoons i've also done a couple of feral boys and gotten one of their warbosses completed. 








Meet Big Chief Sittinfunni of the Bloo Scorpyun tribe.



















and that about brings me up to date. with luck i'll get some more painting done before christmas. I don't know what yet. might try to blast through the hoard of backed up ferl orks that i still have to do. 

Seeya soon.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Looking really good.

I like the look of the windmill and watchtower (I'd be interesting in seeing it all set up on a mat), Moonstar, and Big Chief Sittinfunni--that's the half-ogre hero from Spellcrow isn't it? Could you take a comparison pic with one of the boyz? I'm curious as to his scale as I've been considering picking one up (along with all those alternate heads and some of the bodies).


----------

